# How's The Weather By You?



## SeaBreeze

It's been sunny and mild here, today in the upper 60's.  We took a walk with the dog in the park, and I was in short sleeves.  They predict a high of 38 degrees on Monday and some snow or rain.  What's it doing by you?  Heard the weather was bad on the west coast around Oregon and Washington.


----------



## maybenot

It was 36c here yesterday, a bit warm for me but I can handle it okay if there're not too many hot days in a row,
only 23c today but they're predicting more heat for the weekend . We've already got one bushfire going over at
Port Lincoln,it was started by lightning strikes but Arse!*@#!enists are always a danger, bluddy ratbags  :mad-new:


----------



## SeaBreeze

I guess it pretty dry there, causing the fire danger too?  We've had some drought-type summers, where wildfires take over and do so much damage.   Of course, people who cause them either by carelessness or arson don't help matters.


----------



## maybenot

South Australia is the driest state on the continent and water is very expensive, lots of people with well established gardens are having to 
let their plants die as they just can't afford to water them and this weekend's shaping up to be another 'hottie' but there again, the weather
forecasters rarely get it right these days.

Just read this article today,'they're' saying that 2013 going to be bad!

An estimated 200 people over 65 die annually in Adelaide from heat-related deaths (1997-1999 average). This could potentially rise to 342-371 by 2020 and 482-664 by 2050.   In March 2008, Adelaide experienced 15 consecutive days of 35°C or above and 13 consecutive days of 37.8°C or above, setting new heatwave records.
   In January-February 2009, south-east Australia experienced record-breaking prolonged high temperatures across the region. Adelaide reached its third-highest temperature of 45.7°C and experienced 9 consecutive days above 35°C.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wow...that's terrible for the people, plants and animals.   I know that Texas in the US has had a long running drought, that's affected crops and wildlife.  We have rocked in our front yard with volcanic rocks to save water, and the live grass in the backyard has been becoming a smaller area.  We don't water as often as needed, as it is expensive.  Sounds like S. Australia is really bad though, hope that Mother Nature can give some relief. :dispirited:


----------



## TWHRider

We are Drought Sporadic in Middle Tennessee, the southeast portion of the United States.

Right now we need rain but still have enough green grass and warmth that I have to keep the grazing muzzle on my insulin resistant horse.  I've been in shorts and a tank top to do barn chores all week.  We'll hit close to 70 degrees today but start slipping backward on Friday.  Come Monday, night time lows are supposed to dip into mid-20's, with highs in the mid-50's.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Monday is the big dip in temps for us too.  Today I took the dog to the park, and it was pretty windy and cool...still, love to enjoy the outdoors with my furkid. :love_heart:  Witnessed an older fellow (around my age, lol), get knocked down by his Golden Retriever.  The dog ran toward me and my dog right after, and I gave him a 'whoa boy' command, wasn't gonna give him a twofer, LOL!  The man was okay...not that long ago, a woman's Black Lab broke her hip in a shove-down.  Guess it's better for your dog to cripple you in warmer weather. layful:


----------



## TWHRider

SeaBreeze said:


> Monday is the big dip in temps for us too.  Today I took the dog to the park, and it was pretty windy and cool...still, love to enjoy the outdoors with my furkid. :love_heart:  Witnessed an older fellow (around my age, lol), get knocked down by his Golden Retriever.  The dog ran toward me and my dog right after, and I gave him a 'whoa boy' command, wasn't gonna give him a twofer, LOL!  The man was okay...not that long ago, a woman's Black Lab broke her hip in a shove-down.  Guess it's better for your dog to cripple you in warmer weather. layful:



I also use that word "older" on folks my age - there are some folks' actions that just seem to make them "older" than we are - lol lol lol  Every dog needs some obedience training and it's sad to watch owners just get bowled over by their loving family dogs.

The poopsie dogs are great for wrapping the leash around their owners legs, The big dogs are great for doing what you witnessed.  My dogs don't appear in public until they have some "whoa" to them, a/k/a "stop, sit, and mind your manners SIR!"  nthego:


----------



## Steve

Well, we had our first taste of snow today.. Only 5 cms but still SNOW !!!

Funny thing is at 1:00pm today I had my 4 snow tires installed at the local garage.. Came right home and unloaded the all seasons into the shed and it started snowing immediately.. Talk about great timing ......

They are forecasting about 25 cms for Sunday...
WINTER IS HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maybenot

When I was growing up on the north- east coast of England
I neither ' liked or disliked' snow, it was just there, but after 
40 yrs in Australia I'd give almost anything to experience a White Xmas again


----------



## Elzee

Yesterday, on Thanksgiving Day, we went for a walk on nature trails in a local park. It was warm enough for short sleeves. It seemed everyone was out for a walk - I guess walking off their Thanksgiving Dinner. It was so pleasant and the weather was just perfect - not too warm but not chilly either. This is central Texas. Today, it has dipped down enough for a warm jacket. But, yesterday, on Thanksgiving Day - the weather was sooo nice.


----------



## TWHRider

It's gone from tank tops and shorts on Thanksgiving Day to my wintercoat and "mee-mees" today.  Lows in the 20's tonight, then a warm up for the coming week with lows "only" in the mid-high 30's.

We still haven't had to get the big stock watering tanks with heaters out of storage.  The heated stall water buckets got put in service last night but there's still enough warmth and sun during the day that the smaller summer tubs barely ice over.

I put off using the big heated tanks as long as I can because they're hard to clean; it's just about an Act of Congress to disconnect everything and dump the water.  We tip them and clorox them twice over the winter and use the fish net to clean them, the rest of the time.  The summer water tubs are only 20 gallons so I can dump them whenever I feel like it and scrub them.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That sounds like a lot of work TWHRider, I admire the rugged lifestyle you lead.  How many gallons are the big stock tanks with heaters?  You take such good care of your horses, wish everyone was like you and your hubby. :love_heart:


----------



## TWHRider

Thank you Seabreeze 

 Compared to how I lived, growing up on the dairy farm, we have a cushy life - lollol  Back then when the cow stopped giving milk, she ended up in the smoke house.  When the chicken stopped laying eggs, depending if it was dad or grandma, the chicken got its neck rung or whacked with ax.  Dad was the ax whacker - said it made him cringe at just how fast and expertly his mom could snap a chicken's neck - lol lol lol

The stock tanks each hold 100 gallons of water.  Along with making sure the heater coil fits snugly into the hole so it can be plugged in, there's copper wire on the bottom of each tank that has to come up the back side of the tank and attached to a special copper ground pole that's been driven about four feet into the ground.  

We use rubbermaid tanks as opposed to metal stock tanks to further help reduce electric current.  The heaters normally generate a .1 (point one) current in the water and the horses will drink without issue.  We had a heater go bad last year and it generated a .5 current.  Mr. TWH could not feel the current but the horses could and refused to drink water.

By-the-by Mr. TWHRider thought because he couldn't feel a current, the horses were just being snotfaces.  I gave him "The Look", he got a new heater and the Voilla, the horses started drinking right away - imagine that - lol lol lol

Mr. TWHRider is a city slicker who loves animals and has come a very long way in the world of horse keeping.  He still wouldn't be safe to care for these horses if anything happens to me first - lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for the lesson, never thought about the horses being effected by the current, or even knew that there was current IN the water.   Ahh...the power of 'the look'...never to be underestimated!


----------



## Steve

Oh, the weather outside is frightful...
But the fire is so delightful......

LET IT SNOW !!!!!  LET IT SNOW !!!!   LET IT SNOW !!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Soooo merry Steve!


----------



## Steve

It was just a bit nippy last night.. The temp. went down to -18c with a windchill of -22c .....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Still mild here, just shirt weather.  The snow/cold hasn't come in yet as predicted.


----------



## TWHRider

I will be in shorts and a tank top to muck stalls this afternoon - and sweating:fatigue:

We are a good ten degrees above average.


----------



## maybenot

(8.30am) Beautiful mild Monday today in Adelaide, expecting 25c, perfect (for me) 
don't like it too hot or cold plus don't need to spend money on cooling etc
Nowt exciting planned for the day probably spend too much time on pc


----------



## TWHRider

We are 20 degrees above average again.

It's going to be 74 degrees, about 23C.

Two of my horses are getting a bath because they need it.  Ironically it's both of my metabolic horses.  Insulin resistance sure has played H*** with their immune systems.  They are full of dander that I don't even think the shop vac would get up out of their thick winter hair.  Yes I vacuum my horses with a shop vac - it's very common in the horse world

But these two need a good scrubbing, so it's my knock-off Crocs, shorts & tank top, and let's get to shampooing in a few hours! nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well, we finally got a taste of snow and cold in my neck o' the woods.  Last night a couple of inches fell, and temps dropped dramatically.  Today was just around 20 F degrees, and now it's down to 10, tonight should be a good night for sleepin', lol. fftobed:


----------



## Steve

We also got a small taste of winter with about 5 cms of snow but a bit chilly at -15c...

We here in Massey are in what is considered a "snow shadow" which means we don't get a whole lot of snow or extreme cold, however we do get our share of both during the winter months.....
Sault Ste. Marie is in a snow belt with loads of "lake effect" snow and always windy..
North Bay is almost the same in a snow belt..
Parry Sound is the worst for being in a snow belt with tons of snow and high winds off Georgian Bay...


----------



## TWHRider

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, we finally got a taste of snow and cold in my neck o' the woods.  Last night a couple of inches fell, and temps dropped dramatically.  Today was just around 20 F degrees, and now it's down to 10, tonight should be a good night for sleepin', lol. fftobed:



And it's headed my way.  Sunday was still T-shirts and tank tops but we've reached the very top of the weather roller coaster ride and it's gonna be a fast slide to freezing - lol lol

I have an intercom between the barn and the house.  The rain pelted the metal barn roof so hard last night that it hurt my ears.  I have never heard it hit that hard and I hope my horses still have their ears attached this morning - lol lol

Tuesday our highs will only be in the 40's and down in the 20's at night<----what you're getting now.

We're supposed to crawl out of that starting Wed and be back in the 50's by the end of the week.  That means "only" in the 30's at night - lol

These severe weather swings are not good for man nor beast.

Not good for my sunny disposition.  Not good for the tummies of my four equines.

Horses have the most poorly designed and sensitive digestive system on planet earth; at least in the domestic animal world.  That all translates to me worrying about colic, thus the loss of my sunny disposition.  I keep "belly ache" meds for them in the refrigerator, just in case.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> We also got a small taste of winter with about 5 cms of snow but a bit chilly at -15c...
> 
> We here in Massey are in what is considered a "snow shadow" which means we don't get a whole lot of snow or extreme cold, however we do get our share of both during the winter months.....
> Sault Ste. Marie is in a snow belt with loads of "lake effect" snow and always windy..
> North Bay is almost the same in a snow belt..
> Parry Sound is the worst for being in a snow belt with tons of snow and high winds off Georgian Bay...



Nice that you're in the snow shadow, sounds like you're a bit protected from the snow and cold which is a good thing.  How about the winds in your area, that's one thing I didn't care for about Wyoming, it was always very windy there.  :winter1:



TWHRider said:


> And it's headed my way.  Sunday was still T-shirts and tank tops but we've reached the very top of the weather roller coaster ride and it's gonna be a fast slide to freezing - lol lol
> 
> I have an intercom between the barn and the house.  The rain pelted the metal barn roof so hard last night that it hurt my ears.  I have never heard it hit that hard and I hope my horses still have their ears attached this morning - lol lol
> 
> Tuesday our highs will only be in the 40's and down in the 20's at night<----what you're getting now.
> 
> We're supposed to crawl out of that starting Wed and be back in the 50's by the end of the week.  That means "only" in the 30's at night - lol
> 
> These severe weather swings are not good for man nor beast.
> 
> Not good for my sunny disposition.  Not good for the tummies of my four equines.
> 
> Horses have the most poorly designed and sensitive digestive system on planet earth; at least in the domestic animal world.  That all translates to me worrying about colic, thus the loss of my sunny disposition.  I keep "belly ache" meds for them in the refrigerator, just in case.



What a good idea to have an intercom, that way you can make sure something strange isn't happening with your horses, smart gal!  I'm sure that having a sickly horse is very stressful, hope your babies stay healthy through winter.  :sunshine:


----------



## Steve

In Massey we are situated on top of Lake Huron which is a HUGE lake.. We do sometimes get a breeze but nothing like a violent wind.. Just enough to keep the pesty black flies and mosquitoes away while we have a pleasant camp fire in our back yard.....................
Oh, we do get our fair share of storms both in summer and in winter, but we are not affected by "lake effect snow".....

As I write this post, it is just slightly snowing and the temperature is a pleasant -18c with dead calm winds.....
Perfect for a walk which we will be doing later this afternoon....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds great Steve, must beautiful scenery to take in on your walks.


----------



## Steve

The sun came out and the temperature climbed up to a balmy 0c...
We have about 5 cms of snow on the ground which made it absolutely gorgeous.....

The rest of the week is supposed to be just like today.....


----------



## Steve

It just started to snow.. They are calling for 10 to 15 cms which will be welcomed..

The temperature today was -5c .............
Winds relatively calm.............


----------



## Steve

It is still snowing as I write this.. So far about 10 cms have fallen and the wind has picked up.. 
Actually it looks very pretty out there.. White on the branches of the spruce and pine trees and a lovely white blanket over all.......
Temperature up to -2c .......
Looking forward to going for a walk later today....


----------



## SeaBreeze

It does look beautiful when snowing and afterwards, especially when you're in a wooded area.  There's very little on the ground here, much of it is already gone.  Enjoy your walk.


----------



## maybenot

Beautiful today, 28c which is perfect for me, we need more rain tho', only had the odd shower lately.

Enjoy your day ev'ryone


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Maggis, enjoy your day too!  Sounds like it's lovely by you! :sunshine:  There's a lot of us that can use more rain :rain:...we've had a very dry summer here, and now that winter is upon us, there's very little snow, bad for animals, plants and trees.


----------



## Elzee

Still warm, we had a cold front come in for a few days but the weather really hasn't turned to cold so far this year. Warmer than usual. So, what did I do this year? I put away all my summer clothes and brought out all my winter clothes. So, what did the weather do? Stayed warm. Go figure.


----------



## Steve

Snow storm coming in !!!!!

They are forecasting a *HUGE *storm on Thursday.. 

The local TV station is calling for up to 35 cms of the white stuff...
The weather network is calling for 25 to 30 cms of the white stuff...
The local radio station is telling everyone to stay home .. Listen for school bus cancellations ..

They are saying that 2 low pressures will meet along with lake effect moisture and hit us on Thursday.. Sustained with gusts of up to 80 kms...

Personally, I will believe it when I see it because we have had similar warnings before with only a dusting of snow ....


----------



## TWHRider

We have heard rumblings of that massive snow storm, South of The Mason-Dixon.   Toward the end of the week, allegedly we will get some cold from it and perhaps a smattering of snow that won't stick.  All that snow would be fun-fun-fun if one has a snowmobilenthego:

We are T-shirt weather, yet again.  We will see about 64 F (17C) today.  My horses don't know it but, they are getting their lower leg hair clipped today - well at least the two with hair that a Shire would be proud of:applouse:  Mother Nature gave them all that hair for protection in the winter.  Southern Middle Tennessee doesn't have winter - it just thinks it does, so that hair is coming off - it holds moisture and can oftentimes help create sort of a "diaper rash" on the back of the ankle joints


----------



## SeaBreeze

Temps started dropping here late yesterday, and snow started overnight.  They predicted 3-6 inches, right now it's hard to tell what's fallen, it's super windy/blustery and there are drifts...still snowing.  It was around 2 degrees F this morning when I let out the dog, and now is about 6 degrees.

The dog was quick to come back in after doing his business, and just let the cat out.  He thought he wanted to go outside, until he was hit in the face with a snowy wind.  He stayed on the porch, looking at the door for less than a minute, as I watched him from the window ...he ran back in where it's cozy.

:winter1:


----------



## TWHRider

SeaBreeze said:


> Temps started dropping here late yesterday, and snow started overnight.  They predicted 3-6 inches, right now it's hard to tell what's fallen, it's super windy/blustery and there are drifts...still snowing.  It was around 2 degrees F this morning when I let out the dog, and now is about 6 degrees.
> 
> 
> :winter1:



Well crap------you're in Texas -------- THAT stuff is headed toward me:miserable:

Seabreeze, did you add the "other smilies" to the forum?  I like them! :christmas1:


----------



## CarlPow

It's really cold, I'm not sure what the temp is outside but it's to cold for me


----------



## TWHRider

CarlPow said:


> It's really cold, I'm not sure what the temp is outside but it's to cold for me



The little weather bubble we live in, must be hard at work again - I was nearly breaking sweat, mukking stalls in a tank top :sunshine:
I know IT is on its way:winter1:


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider said:


> Well crap------you're in Texas -------- THAT stuff is headed toward me:miserable:
> 
> Seabreeze, did you add the "other smilies" to the forum?  I like them! :christmas1:



I'm in Colorado.   We have Matrix to thank for the added smilies, he's the only active mod on this forum.  :thanks:  Here's my boy in on his walk today...


----------



## TWHRider

Oopsie, I don't know where I got, that you live in Texas  Colorado makes more sense.  We just got the high wind warning and "sudden drop in temperature" on the 5:00 PM news.  It had to have been warmer than 65 today; low tonight will be 52 and that's the high for awhile - lol lol  Supposed to only top out at 49 on Thursday.

I've said it before that I hate these steep temperature swings, because of the horses.  I have plenty of Banamine (horse bellyache medicine) in the refrigerator, just in case). It's a prescription only drug.  It is not cheap but giving a dose if a horse starts cramping up beats having the vet out in the middle of the night to tube someone, or worse yet the horse doesn't make it.

What a very handsome Fella you have there, and I do believe he knows he is very handsome:glittered:


----------



## Steve

It is now Thursday at 6:00am and so far, NO snow at all !!!!!
It is rather mild at -10c with almost NO wind at all..

We are under a severe snow storm advisory but frankly I will believe it when I see it.. Actually we are under a warning and not a watch.. The weather channel, TV, radio are all telling us to be alert for this massive storm...

Yeah, Right !!!!!


----------



## Steve

I believe I owe you all an apology.. I didn't believe it was going to snow !!!!!

It started snowing about noon and hasn't let up one bit.. Actually as the day went on, the snow got heavier and the winds picked up......
So far as of this post (11:20pm) we have received about 30 cms (almost a foot) of snow..
The temperature is steady at -2c .....

My comment of "Yeah Right" has now become "Oh Boy".....


----------



## maybenot

Opposite here! heading for 35c tomorrow, then to 39c but s'posed to cool down to 27c for Chrissie day,

We really need some rain


----------



## Steve

Our son who lives in NZ is over in Brisbane for the holidays.. Actually he is over in the Gold Coast.. 
We know all about the weather down under..
My wife is a Kiwi from Dunedin.................

Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve

Just a quick update on the storm we are presently having that I thought wouldn't happen..
Like I previously posted, it started snowing on Thursday about noon and hasn't let up yet.. It is now about 5:30am and so far we have received a ton of the white stuff.. Way over a foot but don't ask how much till the storm is over..

There is good and bad for this storm..
--We need the snow very badly but would rather get it in smaller amounts, however it is very welcomed..
--We now have one heck of a job to clean up this mess..
--The bears have now gone to hibernate..
--A white Christmas for sure..

I will post at the end of this storm what the total is........

Have a great day everyone that is effected by this storm.......


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope you and your wife stay safe with all that snow.  Shoveling it in the walkways, and driving in it can be very hazardous, as you well know.  The older I get the more I'm extra careful not to slip and fall on ice, but sometimes we take a tumble.   Sounds like the snow is higher than your little Pomeranian, sure you have to make some paths for her to go potty. :love_heart: 

The white Christmas part is always nice, the snow is melting by me, it's sunny and in the 40'sF...50's by Sunday they say.


----------



## Steve

Thanks for the concern.. 
We absolutely DON'T shovel snow at all.. Our driveway is a total impossibility to shovel.. It is way too long and wide.. It is 75 feet long and 18 feet wide....
We don't have a walkway as the entrance to our house is in the carport..

We received just over 30 cms of snow but it was the wind that did the most damage.. It blew snow in drifts that made the total look worse.. 

Storm is all over, driveway cleaned, temperature still holding at the -2c mark....


----------



## Knightofalbion

More torrential rain!

More flooding!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Knightofalbion said:


> More torrential rain!
> 
> More flooding!



Sorry to hear that Knightofalbion, hoping all are staying safe.


----------



## maybenot

Weather forecasters!! got to 42c today,  ,Hope you're all okay over there
From one extreme to another


----------



## TWHRider

We had "Oklahoma Dust Bowl" wind for nearly 24 straight hours on Thursday.  It's the first time I have EVER heard dirt hit the house and windows.  I was afraid to look at that side of the house but we only have a few shingles missing in the same spot that always loses them ---no matter how good we staple them down:apathy:<--- apathetic because we're on our second square of shingles, replacing a few here and there in the nine years we've lived here.

I was at the barn a lot of the time and there were moments when the whole barn rattle.  Also apathetic about that because it's happened before.  The horses didn't even stop eating hay this time.  They just look at me, I shrug my shoulders and say "Pray as usual" and they go back to eating - lol lol

A dead tree on the other side of the backyard boundary fence blew down.  It's a big one but it's the neighbor's tree and thankfully blew in their direction.  Nothing but woods, so no big deal to anyone and happily we don't have to fix the fence - lol lol

We had a decent warmup, with no wind, Saturday and it's going to be very nice today.  I think Monday, we're supposed to be warm but get rain.  We're still about an inch behind on rain in my area, so it will be welcome as long as it doesn't turn to ice.  I am plenty ok with driving in feet of snow but I do not like driving on ice; not even on a snowmobile.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yeah, driving on ice is the worst!  I remember visiting my sister in Texas around New Years, and there was an ice storm there.  When she drove me to the airport, it was like a skating rink the whole way.  And those people there, even if they own an SUV or truck, it's 2-wheel drive.   We've been having sun and temps in the high 40s, but they say 12 degrees and snow on Christmas eve, so we'll have a white one.


----------



## Steve

Its been seasonal here lately and for the next while..
Sunny with the occasional flurry.. No accumulation..
Temperature in the day is -8 to -6c...
Temperature at night is -15 to -20c ......


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's good to hear, you already had quite a bit of snow.  Like you said, it's better a little at a time, breaks in between.


----------



## TWHRider

Steve, if I remember correctly, your air is a lot more dry than when I lived on the Ohio/Pennsylvania border.  Our picture should have been beside "bone chilling cold" because the damp air went right thru you, during those times we had temps like yours.

I could handle that much cold if the air is dry --- for a short time --- living with that all winter needs to stay a distant memory - lol lol  It's a big part of why I wanted to move further south for retirement - lollol

It's pouring rain, which my area needs.  The temps will make to 55 (13C) today but it's going to be cloudy and damp - sort of like being back on the OH/PA border - lol lol lol  We are not dealing with the weather Ozarkgal has to put up with; I think most of that misery will stay slightly above us.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Wow..woke up to 6-8 inches of snow this am.  As I mentioned in another thread, we had to drive to Little Rock yesterday to the airport.  They had a storm warning with blizzard conditions for our area starting at noon.  We were vasillating whether we should try to make or put my brother up in a motel by the airport. We decided to brave it and go.  With heavy jackets, extra
blankets, a bare necessity overnight kit, thermos of hot chocolate, extra dog food, dogs bundled up in their waterproof bomber jackets and one grumpy, bah humbug husband, we started out.  Made it almost to LR before it started heavily raining, temp at 32°.  The plane was only 20 minutes late.  As we left the airport, the rain was turning to ice and the truck antenna looked like a giant icecicle.

Things didn't start to get really bad until we got towards Batesville, which is normally an hour drive from the house.  The roads started to ice and that's where you start to get into steep, winding roads.  There was just enough traffic to keep the road from total ice.  We met a snow plow coming down the hill in the opposite direction and I swear he was going 70 mph. That was scary, wondering if he was going to make the curve:upset:??  From about this point on there were several cars that had slid off the road.  We finally made it to our turn off on the highway an immediately started fishtailing a couple of times, I was in the back seat, trying to control my bodily functions, hugging the pups and back seat driving..  We made it the next 4 miles to our road without further incident, and was never so glad to see that big vapor light in our pasture shining from down the road like a beacon announcing our safe arrival!

It was a 2 drink night, a big bowl of spicy chipotle chili and cornbread, then off to bed for the storm weary travellers....
another excellent adventure!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for the update Ozarkgal, was thinking about you when I was watching the weather on TV.  So glad you made it back home in one piece, gives a fresh meaning to 'home sweet home'!  You made me laugh with the backseat driving while hugging the pups...can definitely relate!   You got more snow than us, we just had around 3 inches, but cold frigid temps.


----------



## TWHRider

Wowzer, OzarkGal, glad you made it home safe and sound.  It's great to hear from you as the Nashville stations have been talking about the tornadoes that came thru AL.  Jim Cantore of the Weather Channel is at one site as I write this.

We missed all that stuff but the weather is still Butt Fugly out there.  It is sleeting/windy and RAW outside.  Wind chill has us down in the mid-20's; gusts up to 20 MPH maybe more at times.

My horses have only been out a couple hours (all of them wearing waterproof coats), they are so miserable everyone of them wants back in the barn.  I still have to clean stalls from last night, so I figure I'll be cleaning stalls around them, since the second I make eye contact with anybody, I lose:beaten:

My Fella with the healing ligaments looks like a horse Michelin Man with his coat and leg wraps.  The torn ligaments are a long story and farrier-induced.  I will be keeping his legs wrapped at least until next summer because they have to stay warm.  He's wrapped 24/7 and changed twice daily; I should be skinny as a broom handle but that ain't the case.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Ground saturated. Flash flooding every time it rains!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sad how some areas of the world are in drought conditions, and you have such excessive rain and flooding.   Wishing the best for all in the Glastonbury section of England.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Between the flooding, sleet, wind, snow and everything in between, it sounds like just about everyone is experiencing some extreme weather recently.  We are looking at rain and sleet starting tonight and through tomorrow.  We still aren't able to get up our road from the Christmas snow yet.  

LOL..*TWH..*I can so relate to managing horses in bad weather.  Blankets on, blankets off, making sure they're not sweating underneath, bandages for those who stock up, switching stalls or putting them in the barn aisle while cleaning stalls.  Monitoring "output" due to lack of exercise, hot bran mashes for those who need it, wheeling carts of muck through the snow to the pile..(didn't have the luxury of a tractor on my own place), hauling water when the automatics freeze up, and so on. It make me tired thinking of it!  It is truly a labor of love.:love_heart:

*KnightofAlbion...*Flooding is such a scary thing.  I hope you are not directly in the path of any property damage or danger.  We have a creek about 40 feet from our back door and when we bought this place we excavated it three times within 6 months to help make sure it doesn't spill over into the yard as we found out happens after we bought the house.  When we get 2-3 inches of rain at once, the creek turns into a raging river you could go white water rafting on.


----------



## Steve

It has turned a bit cool around here..
As I write this post at just after 4:30am, it is -22c ....
The high for today is -12c but sunny which makes for a lovely day to go for a walk...


----------



## Steve

Very mild at -2c and just a bit of snow falling with a very light wind from the west...

Snowmobilers have been having a ball of a time lately.. Enough has fallen for them to enjoy the sport.....


----------



## Knightofalbion

Still raining!


----------



## Steve

As I write this post, it is a lovely  *-29c* ... Yes, you are reading correctly.. 
The temperature has dropped drastically for the next few days which we need very badly.. The extreme cold will actually save many lives.. 
We have already lost a few people (about 5) because of the lack of extreme cold.. Just yesterday, one young boy died because of lack of extreme cold..

The problem is they go out on their snowmobiles and cross the open waters that haven't frozen thick enough.. They go through the thin ice and .......... good-bye ...
This extreme cold will freeze the waterways thick enough to cross safely........


----------



## SeaBreeze

In those conditions, people must be smart when it comes to ice and waters.  So many folks die falling through the ice to rescue their dogs, etc. without the extreme weight of a snowmobile.  Very few, if any, can survive those icy waters.


----------



## TWHRider

I have seen some Fell-Thru-The-Ice rescues on TV. 

 There isn't enough money to get me out on the ice <----clucking and doing the Chicken Dance herelayful:

Steve, from a safety standpoint, I'm glad you're so cold.  Hopefully you don't have the wind to go with that???  Geez:cower:  How's your Pupper doing by now?

We've had rain, more rain and more rain with some spittin' snow mixed in.  It's been England cold/damp/cloudy for well over a week in my area.  Thankfully this property has excellent natural drainage so, while there's mud, there's very little and we will dry out in 48 hours once the rain stops.

We sit at the second highest elevation point in the county; if we ever go under water, there's no point trying to leave - lol lol

Today is supposed to be a few degrees above freezing but the sun is supposed to be out - we'll see - lol  By the end of the week we are supposed to be in the 50's (12.7C).


----------



## R. Zimm

73.2 F at 6:52 pm

This is a cold snap so it will get down to 64 F tonight! OMG, how will we survive?


----------



## Ozarkgal

R. Zimm said:


> 73.2 F at 6:52 pm
> 
> This is a cold snap so it will get down to 64 F tonight! OMG, how will we survive?


----------



## Steve

TWH..
My pooch (Pomeranian) is doing GREAT !!! She loves the winter and especially the snow.. The cold doesn't seem to bother at all.. Yesterday in that cold, my wife took her for a walk.. Naturally we have a winter coat for her but she simply didn't want to come in after a 30 minuit walk..
She does eat snow and loves to chew on small ice the size of an apricot pit.. Clean snow of course, not yello snow !!!

The problems we had last week are all over.. She is 100% ......
One thing I do hope she outgrows (she is 8 months) is the fact she has to go potty (pee) about every hour if not sooner..She asks to go out and every time she makes.....
At night, she is put in her crate and is in there for about 9 or 10 hours without any complaints, but during the day, every hour if not sooner she asks to go out......


----------



## TWHRider

Steve, that is terrific news!  



Hope your weather stays suitable for walking the Little Tyke

This morning's local weather trivia was the fact that 2012 was the second warmest year on record for the Nashville/Middle Tennessee area.  The warmest year on record, for us, was in the 1920's.

Somehow I missed this (probably selective-lollol) but we had a day where the *actual* temp was 109 degrees (42.7C).  That must've been the day the "feels like" shot up to 112 :uncomfortableness::uncomfortableness:

Yesterday (Thursday) the weather folks absolutely missed the mark.  It never got above freezing, the sun never came out, and the air was "bone-chilling cold".  I might just as well have been back on the OH/PA border.  

This morning we have freezing fog so that means black ice in places but they promised us sunshine by late morning and we will reach a balmy 44 degrees (6.6C).  We'll see - lol lol


----------



## julie

After reading everyone's posts on their weather, I am almost ashamed to say that it is beautiful, warm and Sunny here.  For the week they are predicting highs in the upper 70's to low 80's.  Unusual for us in January, but I am loving it!


----------



## TWHRider

This week is completely different from last week.  High today was a balmy 52 and we will be climbing toward 70 by Saturday.  Lows are in the 40's, which were barely the highs last week.

Thennnn, depending how far south the Polar Jet Stream dips, they are telling us we may see single digit temps later next week!  We are only an hour from the AL border.  I'm hoping they mean at night and not during the day; actually I hope "they" are way off the mark on that one:bi_polo:

The weather gets more fickle with each passing year.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We've been having breezy and mild temps here in Colorado (40s + 50s), but they say cold and snow again starting Friday (20s).  Still have snow in the backyard that hasn't melted yet.

Good luck TWHRider, hope they're off too!  Single digit temps are bad enough at night, hope your horses are able to stay warm enough in that kind of weather.  I always worry about our four-legged friends. :love_heart:


----------



## TWHRider

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck TWHRider, hope they're off too!  Single digit temps are bad enough at night, hope your horses are able to stay warm enough in that kind of weather.  I always worry about our four-legged friends. :love_heart:



Thanks Seabreeze  The horses <sigh>, I was never someone to blanket my horses but, they now all have waterproof winter coats for turnout

They all come in at night.  My barn is small and the hay is also stored in there.  Between the hay, closing the barn up, clean shavings to bed down in and 4, 000 pounds of horse flesh, there's plenty of heat for them stay warm.  If the daytime weather is raw and blustery, I will send them out with their coats on.  Three of the four can't afford to be burning extra calories to stay warm.  The fourth one doesn't need a coat but I caught a lot of flack from Mr. TWHRider because "everyone else has a coat" so I bought a lightweight coat for the guy that doesn't need it.

They all have heated stall buckets and the stock tanks outside have heaters in them.  I cut back what goes in their feed pans and stuff them full of hay on the colder nights, so they can eat their way thru the night.  Horses are forage animals so quality hay is a lot more important for survival than what goes in the feed pan.

My biggest worry is the wide temperature swings - many horses will colic over that.  70 degrees Saturday then possibly single digits by the next Saturday?  Those wide swings are really hard on the digestive system of any type of livestock.  I keep prescription belly ache medicine in refrigerator just case someone goes down.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm happy you know how to take such good care of your horses, and kudos to the Mr., I think the same way and wouldn't want the 4th to feel neglected. :love_heart:


----------



## mermaid

Put the waterproofs and wellies on and went for a walk along the beach....bliss


----------



## TWHRider

No doubt about the weather extremes in the U.S. today; they're were part of the intro on the "Today" show this AM.

The low in my area for January 10-11 was 63 degrees (17.2C).  That set every record going back to 1890 when Nashville, TN first started keeping weather records.

The first of the coming week, night time temps will plummet to high 20's - low 30's.  There was a tornado somewhere in Louisiana but no reported injuries.

I have mats in my barn and I have never seen them get anything more than damp, but with all the rain coupled with really high humidity, there are moisture puddles in the food prep area.  We actually gave mud and for the first time since I left the OH/PA border, I have seen the driveway "roll over" in one spot.

Hope nobody's too soggy and keeping yourselves entertained


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just started snowing here around 10:30 AM, they say tomorrow's high will be 18 F degrees.  Don't like driving on that mud TWH, can be so slippery just like ice.   May take the dog for a quick walk at the park, then call it a day, nice thing about being retired, don't have to dread the drive home on the highway during rush-hour, when roads are slick and visibility is poor (and jerks are plentiful).


----------



## Steve

It has been raining for the past 3 days non stop..
Along with the rain, we have temperatures during the day at +7c and at night +4c..
It gets extremely foggy at night.. I mean very, very very foggy..

Most of the snow has gone.. Everything looks dirty !!!!!

*WE NEED SNOW AND VERY BADLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SeaBreeze

The fog makes everything look so spooky, and it's a nightmare to drive in!   Three days of rain bring a lot of mud for sure!  We have a clean new blanket of snow, and temps very cold, only 9 F degrees now.


----------



## basqueboy

We are having the coldest weather in Arizona in the past 20 years it is suppose go down to 28 degrees tonight. I feel like I am back in N.Y.C. They are actually having the same weather tonight according to some of my family that are still there. The weather is very weird here in the U.S.A.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Saturday: The heaviest rain and hail storm ever!!!!!!!! 

In all my life, I never saw anything like that. Flash flooding - again. The roads were running like rivers.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope there a change in weather there for you soon Knight, sounds awful!  I remember hearing a long time ago that in Germany, the rains were so heavy and often, that the bark was stripping off the trees.   There is very unusal weather worldwide, really.


----------



## TWHRider

Around 4:00 PM there were tornado* warnings *for the NW edge of my county, heading toward Nashville and places NE.  I haven't played back the news & weather yet because I've been at the barn most of the time.

We were a sultry 67 degrees when that warning came across the barn radio.  It is now 7:00 PM, the back side of that storm train is doing just what they said and temps have dropped close to 30 degrees.  The rain was pelting down and the wind was blowing - just unbelievable; if all that were snow, I would have to put the tractor in 4-wheel drive and hope I could back over the snow to start plowing:bi_polo:

*Ozarkgal*, how are you?  You got all this rotten stuff ahead of me.  How high's the creek by now??:cower:


----------



## Steve

Our January thaw seems to be over...
It is very pleasant with the temp around the -15c mark and sunny with NO wind..
They are calling for a few cms of snow which we need extremely badly.. Hope the few cms ends up being almost a foot ...

Like I said, we rely on snow for the survival of our small village.. No snow, no village..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> Like I said, we rely on snow for the survival of our small village.. No snow, no village..



I apologize if I've missed something Steve, but what do you mean by this statement?


----------



## Steve

OK.. Let me explain..
We live in a very small village of just under 1000 people.. We don't have any industry or major employer in our area..
Snow and lots of it keeps the snowmobile trails open which brings tons and tons of tourists both on machines and by road.. They stay in our motels and spend money in our village..

Ice fishing is another great tourist attraction.. Again it draws tons of tourists that spend hoards of money in the village..
They need gas..
They need a place to sleep..
They must eat..
They shop !!!

We have a HUGE winter carnival in February which draws thousands of visitors.. No snow, not a very good carnival.. We have dog sled rides, sleigh rides, ice hockey, snow sculptures, snow fort, just to name a few items..

Without snow and extreme cold, all this won't happen !!!!!!

Hope this answers your question ...........


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Steve, very much like here in Colorado with the ski resorts, etc.


----------



## Steve

Exactly, except Colorado is a known ski area while we are generally on the passing track.. 
One more very important thing snow does is give moisture to our forests.. This moisture prevents the forest from becoming very dry and thus reducing the risk of forest fires come spring and summer......

The extreme cold will freeze the lakes around here which will save lives by snowmobilers not falling through the thin ice.. It will also allow for ice fishing which is a HUGE sport around here.. Every lake is like a village with their ice huts....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Snow and rain are very important for all plant life, wildlife, etc.  We've experienced some devastating wildfires here in the past several years, as precipitation has been very low...not much rain in summer, and not enough snow in winter.  We have a big reservoir near us that has a few folks out there ice fishing, seems like they have to hug the shoreline though, as it isn't solid ice throughout.

What kind of fish are they catching by you?


----------



## Steve

Not too be funny, but ice fishing (like summer fishing) catches almost anything one fishes for.. 
In winter, they fish for Walleye, Pike, Lake Trout (steel-heads), and Rainbow Trout...

Summer is another thing.. I like fishing for Musky mostly.. I also fish for Bass, Catfish, and Rainbows....

Salmon are all over the place..
Sturgeon are plentiful as well....

We have thousands of lakes and rivers in the north that specialize in different species.. Some Walleye, some Rainbow, some Speckled Trout, some Pike etc......

Lake Huron has absolutely everything !!!!!


----------



## TWHRider

When I was a kid (as in 16 and just got my driver's license), we used to drive up to Lake Nippissing just outside North Bay, Ontario a few times in late Spring.  The male members of the family went fishing while us gals sat on the porch at Freedman's Lodge and enjoyed the Beavers repairing their dam on the other side of the Lake.

The RULE was if you didn't fish, you didn't eat but that never happened - lol lol

You're about 3 hours west of North Bay if I did Mapquest correctly and Mercy you're right on the Lake so you really do get "Lake Effect" weather all year long.  I can see why catering to the tourist and outdoor sporting industries would make your weather critical.

It's been Butt-Ugly here.  The temps have been hovering barely above the freezing mark, so we have been going back and forth between rain and freezing rain.  I would have been a lot happier to see snow because I could have turned my horses out.  As it were, they were shut in the barn 22 hours straight on Wednesday. 

 They range in age from 17 to coming 27 and believe me, NOBODY wanted to go out the door.  They have turnout blankets for inclement weather but that didn't matter, they wanted to stay in their stalls and watch that muddy yuk from afar - lol lol  Finally at 2:30 PM there was a break in the rain and I threw them all out so I could clean stalls without them re-cycyling hay the minute I was done.

We are in the same weather pattern today but the weathermen are promising sunshine for Friday.  It is no joke to say we have not seen any sun whatsoever for nearly a week.  I am generally ok with that but when the near-freezing rain is thrown in, all day, and I can't get my outside chores properly done, I am not a happy camper

Even my dogs wait until the 99th second to go outside and spin up mud quickly running back inside --- where they need dried off with a towelnthego:  They are both in the 75 lb - 90 lb category so not as fragile as the Little Tykes and don't need coats.  Plus our temps, in spite of my whining, are balmy compared to yours, Steve


----------



## Steve

You are 100% correct with us being about 2 1/2 hours west of North Bay..
As I post this, it is cool outside which is a HUGE blessing.. It is *-29c* at present and very welcomed.. Now, if this weather can only continue for another 10 days or more, it would be great.. A life savour actually..
Snow would be welcomed here as well.. They are calling for 15 cms on the week-end.. Hooray !!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve

We just had about 10 cms of the white stuff.. Very well welcomed but we all would like more..

They are forecasting a bitterly cold spell coming up for the next few days.. Also very welcomed..............
Days will be around the -15 to -20c mark while the nights will cool off slightly to around the -30c mark...............
Wind chills will be around the -45c mark with a brisk wind.....

Like I said, VERY WELCOMED !!!!!!!!!   Its about time !!!!!


----------



## TWHRider

Glad you got some snow!

Cold Spell - I wish that would stay up north.  Our warm-up is short lived.  Next week is going to be ugly in that regard.

No rain or snow, we will have plenty of sun but part of the week will be right at freezing during the day and down in the teens at night.  I left the OH/PA border to get away from this stuff:winter1:


----------



## SeaBreeze

It was warm and sunny today by me, high 50's.  They say it will be in the 60's mid-week.  These spring-like temps are great, but it is January and we need some moisture either with snow or rain.  It was back in 1983 when I remember getting some good rains throughout the summer, and everything was nice and green instead of brown.  Not sure what's happening nowadays with this weather, doesn't always look like the global warming curse.


----------



## Steve

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0414

Please check out our local weather for the next few days and see for yourself the temperatures...


----------



## Steve

Still quite cold !!!!
This cold snap is very welcomed up here.. REALLY !!!!!
Hope it continues on for another week or so....


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm happy your getting some nice cold weather Steve!  Just as long as you, the wife and pup stay toasty warm inside.   Do you use a fireplace or wood stove to help heat the house in winter?  I imagine that's a necessity there.


----------



## Elena

_It's a cool 48 F and cloudy, so dark here right now it looks like early morning, just got through drinking some hot chocolate_


----------



## pchinvegas

Our first rainy day of the year for Las Vegas, mid 50's and just light intermittent showers. I may keep my sweater on all day with no sunshine to warm us up. I cannot wait for spring, to lay out in the lounger basking in the sun and getting a nice tan.


----------



## TWHRider

We're right at freezing but the air is dry and the sun is out, so it's a great day.

I have had to be somewhere Mon, Tue, and Wed and I am not happy about that - it's waaaay over my self-imposed allotment to be off this hill - lol lol  That means I'm behind on stuff.  One being that pallet of shavings I went after on Monday.  It is my hope to get the truck unloaded so Mr. TWHRider doesn't have to, as he's still grumpy with a sinus headache - lol lol lol

A pallet means (45) 8lb bags of shavings have to come off the truck and be re-stacked in the barn.  Plus there's (2) 50 lb bags of garden lime that I use on the stall floors after stripping them, that I somehow have to lug out off the front floor.  The memory is fading but once upon a time I could throw a 100 pounds of corn over my shoulder and walk it to the feed room and I only weighed 125 back then.  I'm doing good to throw 40 lbs of dog food over my shoulder these days.

What this all means in terms of weather is that I will be sweating by the time I get all this done and still not get frostbit:bee:


----------



## maybenot

Beautiful here at the mo' and looking good for the rest of the week at forecast temps of 'tween 25c and 29c , perfect


----------



## Steve

Thought you would like to see what is doing up here....


http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0414


----------



## Steve

Seabreeze..
NO... We don't have a fireplace in our home.. For the most part, fireplaces don't really keep you warm.. All they do is let the heat go up the chimney.. They do give off some heat but mostly smell and atmosphere..
Now a wood stove really does work.. It heats up the house with just a log or two..
Unfortunately, we don't have either, HOWEVER we do have an electric fireplace.. I know, it isn't the same but we have an all electric house.. Actually we have a house with NO chimney at all.. Our downstairs is heated by electric forced hot air with electric baseboard back-up as well as an electric fireplace in the living room.. The upstairs (bedrooms) is heated by electric baseboard..
Please remember we live in an "A" Frame house which is a bit different than the conventional house.. 
Another thing is in our village, gas isn't available however some houses have propane furnaces as well as propane fireplaces and also propane kitchen stoves.. Now, that means having a HUGE installation of gas done..
The other thing is because we don't have a wood burning fireplace or gas, our insurance premiums are drastically reduced.. We don't need a CO2 detector as we don't burn anything.............
We are on an equal billing plan with our hydro company of way under $200 a month for our TOTAL energy.. No wood, No gas, No propane or any other expenses....
Are we warm ??? Better believe it !!!!!!

*PS* .... We also have the luxury of having an electric blanket on our bed.. We also have air conditioning downstairs (window unit) for those humid summer days.. We don't have air conditioning in the bedrooms as it isn't needed.. Evenings are cool and ceiling fans is all that is needed..........


----------



## TWHRider

I don't like wood-burning fireplaces either.  Not only does all the heat escape up the chimney but that chimney needs to be kept clean, elst the house could catch on fire.  When I lived on the OH/PA border and was married to my son's father, we had a big double-blower wood burner next to the fuel oil furnace in the basement.

We also had "his n her" chain saws and would cut our own wood every Fall.  We generally went to the sawmills and loaded up with whatever slab wood they laid off to the side for folks like us.  In the beginning all that wood was free but eventually somebody figured out they could make $20/truck load off all us folks that were trying to save a few dollars in heating bills:sorrow:

My son's father tried to take my chainsaw when we split and I ask him how he'd like me to neuter him with it?  That was 30 years ago, I still have that faithful little Homelite and it's still in service cutting tree limbs when they fall across the fencenthego:

Propane is the common source of heat where I currently live.  Our fireplace is propane so we use it all the time during the cold months. 

 I have never been a fan of total electric because:

1.  I can't get warm enough - lol
2.  Even if I could, price per killowatt has always been in the outer stratosphere, no matter where I've lived.

We have a generator big enough to run the furnace, refrigerator and TV's if we ever do lose power.  The stove is gas and, again, the fireplace is gas.

Ah, the electric blanket --- got one of those as well

As far as A/C -- it would be sheer foolishness to live in southern Middle Tennessee without central air.  Especially since we both have high blood pressure and Mr. TWHRider had a big fat-lifeflight-him-heart attack a year ago.  We need to know the house to be cool.  During mid-late summer it is not uncommon for the heat/humidity to be so great that I could burn my hands on the tractor steering wheel before noon, if it sat in the sun too long.  I wear a cooling vest to do outside and barn chores in the summer months and I often have to cut things short anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider said:


> A pallet means (45) 8lb bags of shavings have to come off the truck and be re-stacked in the barn.  Plus there's (2) 50 lb bags of garden lime that I use on the stall floors after stripping them, that I somehow have to lug out off the front floor.  The memory is fading but once upon a time I could throw a 100 pounds of corn over my shoulder and walk it to the feed room and I only weighed 125 back then.  I'm doing good to throw 40 lbs of dog food over my shoulder these days.



For a few years I worked a job where we took cases of soda pop off the pallets they were on, and picked certain ones to stack high on another pallet and wrap for shipment to the stores. Time was monitored, so we had to keep moving.  Great workout, sweated like a pig though, and lots of bending and reaching up to stack them above my shoulder height was challenging at times.

Nowadays, I move around a forty pound bag of dog food now and then, but never had the idea to sling it over my shoulder.  You're a stronger woman than I TWH. :lemo:


----------



## SeaBreeze

maggis said:


> Beautiful here at the mo' and looking good for the rest of the week at forecast temps of 'tween 25c and 29c , perfect



Nice you're having some good weather there Maggis, enjoy!


----------



## TWHRider

SeaBreeze said:


> For a few years I worked a job where we took cases of soda pop off the pallets they were on, and picked certain ones to stack high on another pallet and wrap for shipment to the stores. Time was monitored, so we had to keep moving.  Great workout, sweated like a pig though, and lots of bending and reaching up to stack them above my shoulder height was challenging at times.
> 
> Nowadays, I move around a forty pound bag of dog food now and then, but never had the idea to sling it over my shoulder.  You're a stronger woman than I TWH. :lemo:



That all sounds a LOT more painful than stacking shavings bags.  I tip my hat to you - that sounds way too grueling and damaging to punch a time clock for

I'll bet you could fling the dog food bag if it were in the trunk of the car or the tail gate of the truck; I can't do it from the ground anymore because my back won't hold me up - lol lol lol 

 I stand the bag up on the lip of the trunk, then drop my shoulder to the bag<----there are advantages to only being 5'2" lollollol


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider said:


> That all sounds a LOT more painful than stacking shavings bags.  I tip my hat to you - that sounds way too grueling and damaging to punch a time clock for
> 
> I'll bet you could fling the dog food bag if it were in the trunk of the car or the tail gate of the truck; I can't do it from the ground anymore because my back won't hold me up - lol lol lol
> 
> I stand the bag up on the lip of the trunk, then drop my shoulder to the bag<----there are advantages to only being 5'2" lollollol



Nice thing was that it was a male-dominated job, and I had a lot of jerks waiting for me to fail...well, I was younger then, and although my lower back felt it by days end, I did my thing and was equal, and even better than some of the men there.  They would try to play games, and sneakily slip me the more difficult orders, etc., but I had my street smarts too, and that wasn't gonna be happenin', LOL. layful:

I'll have to try that dog food lift on my shoulder, I'm 5'4", not too much of a disadvantage.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> Thought you would like to see what is doing up here....
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0414



I tried to check that out a couple of times, but for some reason that page wasn't loading for me.


----------



## TWHRider

I had to try a couple times but finally got the link to open.

The freezing fog is burning off and the sun is coming out.  Supposed to be a high of 51 degrees today, hit close to 70 by Tuesday and back down in the 40's Thursday and Friday:bi_polo:  "yes, I guess not" sums up January's weather to-date:chargrined:


----------



## Steve

*....... ITS  ALL  OVER  !!!!!!!
*Evidently that awesome cold spell we just had for the past few weeks is all over and we are back to slightly above normal temperatures.. 

Now, if we can only ask "Mother Nature" for some SNOW !!!!
We need snow and we need it very badly and very soon.. Unfortunately there isn't any in the forecast, but we shall see..

They are calling for above freezing temperatures for mid week..
We went from a -35c with a windchill of -52c to a +4c in only one week.......
Go figure !!!!


----------



## maybenot

The north of our country has had tornadoes ,windstorms , houses under water etc while here in the south we're begging for some rain, wish they would build some stormwater pipes around the country instead of fancy football ovals and trams to nowhere


----------



## TWHRider

With Tuesday's extreme warm-up and the massive cold front coming in behind it, the weather folks are saying the possibility of isolated tornadoes is real.

*"OzarkGal"* and most likely *"rkunsaw"* will see the storm system first, then I will see a portion or maybe even all of it.  By the time these storms from the west reach Middle Tennessee, they have either dwindled considerably or grown to very threatening proportions.

After all that passes thru, we literally go from shorts and tank tops back to snowmobile suits in 48 hours.  Bi-polar weather seems to be the norm lately:bi_polo:


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Tornado watch* until 1:00 am...Was supposed to storm all day, but so far only a few small cloudbursts. They are predicting up to 4 inches of rain...what we definitely don't need right now since the last 4" incher a couple of weeks ago, on top of the snow melt. It is muggy, ugly warm today, one that feels like you're wearing a warm wet blanket..hate days like this. We have been working on raking up a forest full of leaves around the house and I did that for awhile this morning before they are all soggy again.

Oops..here comes the rain and lightning right now, it's a frog strangler. Wish us luck!

 This is the crazyiest weather..we were in a severe drought all summer and now we're floating, with unseasonably warm temps...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good luck Ozark, and stay safe!  It is weird for flooding to follow severe drought, strange weather all over!


----------



## Steve

You know, this is really weird.. 
We had about 2 weeks of really cold weather that was needed very badly..
We had some snow on Sunday and Monday.. About 15 cms and it was really welcomed.. 
Then came a mild spell with rain and melted almost everything again..

Go figure ???

Now they are calling for more snow tonight and tomorrow.. Why ?? It will only melt with the warm spell coming for the week-end..

*WE NEED SNOW AND LOTS OF IT VERY BADLY !!!!!!!*


----------



## rkunsaw

We had a lot of rain, I don't know how much yet but I think the drought may be over.  Our lake already had a trickle of water going over the spillway for the first time in a year and a half. I imagine the water is roaring over the dam now.It's too dark to see now but I can hear it.


----------



## pchinvegas

Vegas weather does not give us much variety, just beautiful sunshine 90 % of the time, I know "it's a dirty Job" but somebody gotta live here ! We get excited when we DO have rain. So, yeah, low 60's sunny and beautiful today!


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Steve...*I'll do a snow dance for you today and cross my fingers and toes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
 pchinvegas...*I'm envying your nice weather right now. One thing I like about Arkansas is the four seasons..but the summers can be brutal with the humidity.

Well, the storm that was supposed to roar like a lion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yesterday rolled by like a pussycat.  We slept with the bedroom windows open on the screened in porch side last night as it was warm and humid.   Thankful, it wasn't bad as the creek is about at max capacity right now.     High today of 51 and we're already at 50 right now,low of 26 tonight. What crazy swings.


----------



## pchinvegas

Bad weather scares me, Yes, I'm a weather Woosie !layful:


----------



## TWHRider

Turns out there were seven confirmed tornadoes in Middle Tennessee Tuesday night.  All of the destruction, including loss of homes, stayed above us.  The tornado pattern seems to be up I-65 from the SW and almost always follows the I-40 corridor or stays in close proximity to it.

Tonight was supposed to be quiet but we have more wind tonight than we did at any point last night.  I knew it was too good to be true that we didn't lose any shingles last night --- they got loosened up for tonight's weather event, I'm sure:apthy:

I lived on a such a "windy path" on the OH/PA border that I had my dogs trained to not pass go and collect 5 lbs of dog treats, but immediately go to the basement when I pointed and said "basement! hurry hurry!".  This current house is on a crawl space, so the current two are on their own if they don't come in the closet when I tell them tonthego:

Strange strange weather, without question.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I saw about those tornadoes just a little while ago, and was thinking about you TWH.  There's been a few where I live over the years, but luckily never hit our home.  We have one room in the basement with no windows, that's where we'd head if threatened.  We've had warning sirens going off, but we haven't had to take cover yet.  Good to have the pups trained, my guy will just go where I lead...of course the cat would have to be snatched up and carried.


----------



## pchinvegas

Another beautiful day ahead for Las Vegas 65 and sunny. Ya'll come go for a walk with me about lunch time, it should be great! No other plans just whatever comes along for today. May run an errand or two. Enjoy !


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Steve...*How did that snow dance work out for you?...I think I did something wrong, must have shook my booty to the left one too many times instead of the right,  because now we're supposed to get snow tonight. No more snow dances for me.  You're on your own now, 'cause if it's one thing I don't need, it's snow.


----------



## Ozarkgal

pchinvegas said:


> Another beautiful day ahead for Las Vegas 65 and sunny.



Yeah, yeah,yeah...better watch out when I get this snow dance thing down, I may send some your way.layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> Strange strange weather, without question.



You said it.  Two nights ago we were sleeping with the bedroom window open and ceiling fans on and still sweating.  I was really trying to brave it through without turning on the air conditioner.  Tonight has snow in the forecast and the low is going to be 17 with a wind chill of 4.  WTH??

Hope the weather your way tonight passes above you again.


----------



## TWHRider

It turns out there were 13 confirmed tornadoes in Middle Tennessee, 12 of which were on the ground:uncomfortableness:

Wednesday evening (after the tornado day) the wind kicked up around 5:00 PM and never let up until two the next morning, so I went two nights without sleep - lol lol  Shingles are still on the roof but I know something had to have come loose because I could hear the electric cable, from the transformer to the house, snapping in the wind; something I didn't hear on Tornado Night.

It was 20 degrees in the garage this morning and the high might get to 32 - lol lol  At least we have a lot of sun


----------



## Ozarkgal

*TWH...*  {QUOTE} It was 20 degrees in the garage this morning and the high might get to 32 - lol lol At least we have a lot of sun{QUOTE}

Sounds like you are having the same exact weather we are. Ohhh..that electric thingy would scare me.  Will the electric company check it out for you?

 The snow didn't materialize last night, thankfully.  It is really cold this morning 20 degrees here too this am..now at 27, but maybe high of 34. We had the high winds Wednesday eve, too.  I have a huge tree on the hill on the side of the driveway that really needs to be taken down. I'm afraid it's going to go with a bit more wind..It will take out the power line...I have to work on having someone out to cut it, but it's in a very awkward place.


----------



## pchinvegas

Yeehaw ! another beautiful day ahead at 67 degrees. Looking forward to my walk in the park a bit later. Getting the laundry underway and getting ready for the Super Bowl weekend. We got friends and food coming over to enjoy the day with us.


----------



## TWHRider

Ozarkgal said:


> Ohhh..that electric thingy would scare me.  Will the electric company check it out for you?



They did check it --- back in 2004 and their words, more-or-less were:

"---everything's fine ma'am.  We put that much slack in the cable to allow for these wind storms but yewww can keep an eye on it, if it mekks ya fehl betr--".

lollollol  since it hasn't come down in all those years, I figure them Good Ole Boys knewwww whut theh wur talkin' 'bout.  Especially since my big Sorrel's favorite thing in life is to itch his back along one of the guide wires for that transformer pole - he could use a tree, just like the other three but, no, he has to use the guidwire.  I'm surprised he has hair on his back, much less skin - lol lol:stupid:


Never fear, Ozarkgal, we are going to be in the 50's by next next -- get out the Hawaiian Tropics - lol lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze

pchinvegas said:


> Yeehaw ! another beautiful day ahead at 67 degrees. Looking forward to my walk in the park a bit later. Getting the laundry underway and getting ready for the Super Bowl weekend. We got friends and food coming over to enjoy the day with us.



Who are you rootin' for? :bananalama:


----------



## TWHRider

SeaBreeze said:


> Who are you rootin' for?



I know that's not directed to me but, the 49ers are 5 for 5 in Superbowl wins.  I would like to see the Ravens win.  The Ravens also have the young man whom the movie "Blindside" was based on.  I know nothing about football and don't want to but it seems like the Ravens are the underdogs here; they got this far, so I hope they win:triumphant:


Again I say, I really feel sorry for Mom Harbaugh - if those were my two sons, I don't think there's enough Acepromazine to get me thru that game -- lol


----------



## pchinvegas

Aw, SeaBreeze I am a COLTS fan and we ain't in it. I'm just hoping for a good game, no serious injuries and lots of fun. I have to work till half time but I'll catch the tail end and enjoy the friends and family at the house. That's really the best part.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We'd rather be rooting for the Broncos, they played good this season, but blew the game to make it into the playoffs.  I'm not really a football fan either, but I agree with TWH, it's always nice if the underdogs get a break. 

Hubby's football watchin' buddy, last year...


----------



## TWHRider

Your cat knows more about football than I do --- I can tell by the intense set of the head


----------



## pchinvegas

An overcast 65 for Vegas today. But we gonna have a great day with "FFFF" Friends, Family Food and Football, there's nothing better. Well, wait I could be in "The Big Easy" enjoying that wonderful unique city again.


----------



## TWHRider

^^^ I was there once but not for Mardi Gras.  That is a city everybody should be able to visit once in their life.

My favorite things were the food, Preservation Hall, the food, REAL Pralines, and the foodnthego:  

The best crawdads by far, were boiled in some secret sauce in a 50 gallon drum behind a drinking establishment - lollol  It took a lot of shots before I worked up the nerve to eat those things the way they were supposed to be eaten.  That was 20 years ago and I have long-since stopped drinking and lost my "crawdad nerve"


----------



## Steve

The weather over here is seasonal for a change.. I dread to use the word "normal" because what is normal ???

Nice and sunny days with the temp around the -15c mark and lovely nights with the temp around the -25c mark..

We love it that way except some more snow would be very welcomed..
Lots more snow actually...


----------



## TWHRider

^^^same here for today.  Daily temps will hit what is seasonal (good word choice, I think "normal" should be removed from Merriam-Webster-lol).  However as we work toward the end of the week, we will warm up a tad beyond what is seasonal.

I predict early Spring in my area - something I am not thrilled about, since I have two horses with Type II diabetes and Spring grass is dangerous to them -- I used to love Spring.


----------



## pchinvegas

It's Vegas, and yes, another beautiful sunny day, mid 60's. We don't get a lot of variety in our weather but then we never have to have a back up plan either. I'm off to work at 11 but gonna enjoy the morning.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rainy, dreary and boring here...The next two days are supposed to be nice, 50's and sunny...great campfire weather.


----------



## maybenot

34C here today, a wee bit warm for me but a heap better than the 43+ we had last month,

nothing much doing around the home today, a few bits of housework then back on the pc as usual lol


----------



## Steve

Still seasonal but slowly getting a bit colder daily..
Today the high was -17c and the low tonight should be around the -28c mark and that isn't the wind chill factor..

Tomorrow they are calling for another cool day with the possibility of some snow..

The good thing about this cool weather is that there are NO bugs.....


----------



## pchinvegas

69 and sunny again today ! YeeHaw ! Gonna enjoy this !


----------



## Steve

Just a wee bit cooler tonight with the thermometer dropping down to a balmy -29c .....
tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and up to -19c ......

SEASONAL !!!!


----------



## TWHRider

<sigh>  glad I copied this post, since V-bulletin decided to boot me clear out and I had to log back in

Thought I'd share these weather pics from Tuesday, January 29th --- that would be the snow day, immediately following the Monday we hit 70 degrees.  When Mr. TWHRider had me come to the window to see the red NW sky, I commented "this can't be good" and took the picture.  I had no idea what would happen 45 minutes later; I tried to take the snow pic from the same spot.  I got close but no cigar

Nothing unusual about a "red sky in the morning", except this is a NW sky, NOT a NE sky.  I don't ever remember seeing a morning red sky in the northwest direction.  
View attachment 253

45 minutes later, this happened.  The soap suds snow dumped in the blink of an eye, then just as fast changed to the fluffies.  An inch of snow covered the ground in less than ten minutes and was gone in an hour.  That was it for the day's weather events, unless cold and damp counts
View attachment 254


----------



## SeaBreeze

We've been getting some nice light rain for a couple of hours now, I love it, everything has been so dry.  They predict a small amount of snow for the weekend, but I'm okay with rain and warmer temps.  TWH, this forum has an auto save feature, I've used it before and it seems to work fine...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/1-How-to-use-quot-Auto-Save-quot-no-more-post-loss!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> Just a wee bit cooler tonight with the thermometer dropping down to a balmy -29c .....
> tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and up to -19c ......
> 
> SEASONAL !!!!



That is a bit chilly for me, but I know your happy to have the cool in your neck of the woods.  I always get confused with the temperature conversions, sometimes have to use a site like this.  http://www.csgnetwork.com/tempconvjava.html


----------



## Steve

HOORAY....
Its snowing !!! They aren't calling for much, but ITS SNOWING !!!!!!
Temperature still seasonal.. Around the -25c at night and around the -15c daytime...


----------



## pchinvegas

Another warm day with winds blowing in from Cali, okay 68 is good ! Got a short 4 hour shift today and that's about it for me.


----------



## Steve

We just finished a snow fall of about 30 cms which is 12 inches..
GREAT !!!

Now those of you that are along the coast of US such as New York, Boston area, WATCH OUT as the storm is headed your way..

I hope you have a BIG snow shovel handy...


----------



## SeaBreeze

12 inches is nice, we could use that here!


----------



## TWHRider

Hope the folks on the eastern seaboard are hunkered down.  The Weather Channel thinks this N'oreaster may rival the big one of 1978.

I well remember that one.  We lived in NE Ohio at the time and our road had to get dug out by the National Guard. 

 We had a backhoe, with a front loader on it.   Many's the time I plowed our drive with it, but we couldn't even get the backhoe out after that storm passed.  My son was only five, and because there was a toddler living on our road, we were one of the first side roads (well back/dirt road) to be plowed.  Gosh it was so bad, we couldn't even get the snowmobile out of the garage to go to the store.

Hope everyone affected, stays put and stays safe.

We have rain this AM but that will be clearing out before noon.  Cooler than yesterday by about 15 degrees - lol lol  I'm getting used to these temperature swings, I don't even care anymore - lol lol


----------



## Steve

OK.......
The storm is all over and the cold has gone for now..
Our lakes have a lovely layer of thick ice on them making them rather safe..

However, we can still use more snow which I know we will be getting soon..
Generally the end of February and March are heavy snow months..


----------



## pchinvegas

Las Vegas has a breezy Friday, mid 50's going on today. Better that a buncha snow in my book, or rain, I'll take it ! And raise ya high 60's for next week !


----------



## rkunsaw

Cooler today and rain expected, but spring is coming.

We went for a walk yesterday and saw sassafras trees starting to leaf out, Linten roses and daffodils are getting ready to bloom.


----------



## SeaBreeze

30 degrees and flurries outside, but don't look like we'll get too much accumulation at all here, more expected in the mountains of Colorado.


----------



## Steve

What a beautiful day we had today.... really...
It was -10c and very sunny.. Not a cloud in the sky and no breeze at all..
Truly a picture perfect day to go for a walk.. Why spend such a lovely day indoors...

hope there are more to come as I can go cross country skiing....

-22c tonight which is seasonal..


----------



## rkunsaw

Rain here most of the night and still going.

I hope you folks in the northeast are keeping snug and warm. Be careful .


----------



## pchinvegas

Another overcast day for Vegas, we Desert Rats will be begging for sunshine before the day is over. Hopefully our spring is not too far away. First weekend without NFL, damn, what will we do? Hopefully find a good movie or two.


----------



## FishWisher

Just remember, pch, NFL stands for_ Not For Long_. And soon the sun will be back. Here in Central Kalifornistan the skies are blue and the sun shines bright. We need more rain - haven't had a good one in too long.


----------



## TWHRider

It's pouring rain, right now.  We're not in the target area for tornadoes but we are for severe thunderstorms.

We had a big strike of lightening and my Alpha horse took everyone up to the barn.  He had them gathered but grazing down in the bowl.  He generally lets everyone go off to themselves if they want.  He has different ways of gathering the other three that tells me what the weather might do next.  They weren't herded up with butts against the wind, but close together in case he needed to give them a direct order to take action.  He may be 25 years old but when he gives a direct order, everyone had better listen if they don't want teeth marks on them - lollol

That would be my heart horse in my avatar -- no doubt the most handsome and intelligent horse east of the Mississippi -- just ask me and I'll tell you - lollol  He received his registered name when he was just a baby, which is "Bonafide Genious":love_heart:


----------



## Ozarkgal

Well, we're in for it tonight and into tomorrow here in northern Arkansas.  Sleet, snow and freezing rain in the forecast.  Just called to get the propane tank topped off in case we need our back up heater.  Off to check on the batteries and draw some water in case we lose power.  The next big purchase on my list is a back up generator. 

Thank goodness there is nothing left on the agenda for the rest of the week, except for the vet visit this afternoon.

 Are you supposed to get any of this weather up your way, rkunsaw?


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> It's pouring rain, right now. We're not in the target area for tornadoes but we are for severe thunderstorms.
> 
> We had a big strike of lightening and my Alpha horse took everyone up to the barn. He had them gathered but grazing down in the bowl. He generally lets everyone go off to themselves if they want. He has different ways of gathering the other three that tells me what the weather might do next. They weren't herded up with butts against the wind, but close together in case he needed to give them a direct order to take action. He may be 25 years old but when he gives a direct order, everyone had better listen if they don't want teeth marks on them - lollol
> 
> That would be my heart horse in my avatar -- no doubt the most handsome and intelligent horse east of the Mississippi -- just ask me and I'll tell you - lollol He received his registered name when he was just a baby, which is "Bonafide Genious":love_heart:



What is* Bonafide Genious* saying about the weather up your way today *TWH*?


----------



## pchinvegas

Cooler 50's today no sunshine kinda windy but that's okay I'm gonna enjoy the day off !


----------



## TWHRider

Ozarkgal said:


> What is* Bonafide Genious* saying about the weather up your way today *TWH*?



I didn't read this thread until day's end  He didn't say a word, just went about the business of trying to graze the pasture down - lol lol  Tomorrow's could be another story.

Thursday is supposed to be our big weather day but, allegedly "nothing serious".  "Nothing Serious" was what our local weather folks said when the 13 tornadoes came thru Middle Tennessee in one fell swoop, a few weeks back.

Hope everyone stays safe as it looks like this storm, named "Q" by the Weather Channel, is going to affect every part of the U.S. in some way.  The Weather Channel showed pics of snow in the San Diego area!  When did that ever happen?

*Seabreeze*, hope you have a bunch of supples in.

*pchinvegas*, hope you had a great day off and tomorrow's weather isn't too ugly.

*Ozarkgal*,  get the generator ready, just in case

*To all the guys:*  stay safe --- we need somebody to pick onlayful:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been windy and snowing for a few hours now, but not too hard, still around 30 degrees out.  They predict 3-6 inches by tomorrow...we need the moisture, so I'm happy, the more the better. :woohoo:


----------



## SeaSparkle

During our last snow, I built a mini snowman lol 

It's a bit nippy here, down in the teens so there's a definite BITE to the air


----------



## rkunsaw

Ozarkgal said:


> Well, we're in for it tonight and into tomorrow here in northern Arkansas.  Sleet, snow and freezing rain in the forecast.  Just called to get the propane tank topped off in case we need our back up heater.  Off to check on the batteries and draw some water in case we lose power.  The next big purchase on my list is a back up generator.
> 
> Thank goodness there is nothing left on the agenda for the rest of the week, except for the vet visit this afternoon.
> 
> Are you supposed to get any of this weather up your way, rkunsaw?


Yep, we got a good mixture. Rain, sleet and snow.It melted away at first then started snowing heavier and sticking. We got an inch or so on the ground. "sposed to be up to an inch of ice on the ground this morning.
We need to get a generator too. I had to rent one when the tornado came through a couple of years ago.


----------



## pchinvegas

Sunny and 54 here today, we sent the bad weather on eastward, sorry folks


----------



## TICA

Snowing again.  Haven't seen the lawn for way too long.


----------



## Ozarkgal

We got some freezing rain, not much, no snow, very cold this morning. We will barely get above freezing for the high today.

*rkunsaw...*. It sounds like you got it much worse than we did.  You're a bit further north.


----------



## rkunsaw

Ozarkgal said:


> We got some freezing rain, not much, no snow, very cold this morning. We will barely get above freezing for the high today.
> 
> *rkunsaw...*. It sounds like you got it much worse than we did.  You're a bit further north.



Ozarkgal, I thought you were farther north. I thought you mentioned Mountain Home once. We bought some cattle from there once. Just where is your country hideaway?
We got a little sleet this morning but not much.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yes, rkunsaw you're right. We are much further north of you, we're in Izard county about 50 miles southeast of Mountain Home. I was mixing Clarksville up with Clarkridge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're really getting hit  with freezing rain today.  The trees, fences, and powerlines have a thick coating of ice now and the flag is frozen in position.  

I thought we lucked out this morning when we got up there was only a thin coating of ice on the deck, now it's a skating rink.

 Hope you got the worst of your's yesterday! How's dem peas, comin'?


----------



## rkunsaw

*Ozarkgal*

I guess we stayed above freezing this morning cause all we got today was rain.

Peas haven't come up yet, there hiding under the snow. 

Be careful if you go out, those slick spots like to hide then jump under your feet.


----------



## TWHRider

We got quite a bit of rain Thursday night but that was it.  Yee Haw there's mud coming thru the paddock gate again - it will be dust by Sunday - lol

Cloudy and high of 62 today.  I really feel for the folks that got all the snow.  Things are bad when Nebraska threatens to close schools due to snow:winter1:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Snowin' and blowin' here since last night, been hibernating in the house.  Made it out to the porch though to prep the bbq for some rib eyes, will have to brush off a bit more snow before we can start the coals. Also put on my old moonboots to make a few paths for the doggie to do his deeds.  Lazy day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

o





SeaBreeze said:


> Snowin' and blowin' here since last night, been hibernating in the house.  Made it out to the porch though to prep the bbq for some rib eyes, will have to brush off a bit more snow before we can start the coals. Also put on my old moonboots to make a few paths for the doggie to do his deeds.  Lazy day.





Sounds like a good day to snuggle in eat some good food and be lazy.  We're in for some bad weather for the next couple of days, so ready for spring!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ozarkgal said:


> We're in for some bad weather for the next couple of days, so ready for spring!



Hope the weather doesn't get too bad for you!  I'm with you though, even though we haven't had much of a winter yet, I'm ready for spring! :butterfly:


----------



## Steve

Did someone mention SPRING ?????
C'mon.. Its only February and the big snow month up here is March..
We have had 5 feet of the white stuff so far this winter with more to come...

*SPRING ????  *  Please come back some time in early May and ask me again....

We don't plant our vegetables in the garden till the first week-end in June because of the frost.... They MUST come out by labour day at the latest or be subjected to frost then as well......


----------



## rkunsaw

We've had a couple of nice days. I poured some more concrete yesterday. That should be the end of that project.I've got one more job to do involving concrete and then back to gardening and trail making.

More rain coming though and I need the garden to dry out so I can till again and plant taters.

*Steve*, that's an awfully short growing season but there are plenty of things you can grow. Some vegetables like frost.


----------



## pchinvegas

Chilly and Sunny for us today but not warm enough in the 50's. So ready for spring !


----------



## Ozarkgal

They're predicting 90% chance of thunderstorms and possible snow today...so far it's sunny and beautiful.  Chilly at 48* right now.  We'll see.


----------



## TWHRider

Ozarkgal said:


> They're predicting 90% chance of thunderstorms and possible snow today...so far it's sunny and beautiful.  Chilly at 48* right now.  We'll see.



We will see a warm & breezy low 60's today; high wind warnings start around five; rain tonight; BIG rain Tuesday with possible snow mixed in the rest of the week.

I need to be outside doing "stuff" but I poked one eye with a hay stem Sunday, when I was smelling the hay (OG, you know why we smell hay-lollol).  The barn lights hadn't come up yet as they take three minutes, and I couldn't see the hay stem coming straight at me.

Mr. TWHRider has some sort of opthalmic antibiotic with Dex in it from the time he did the same thing.  If I don't see a big improvement by Tuesday, I'll go to the eye doctor but, so far, the stuff if working.  OG, I didn't know Dex was used in so many different ways and on people too!


Right now I have a patch over the bad eye.  It tisses me off because the sun still bothers me and now I think I'll be stuck in the house:distress:

OG, how are your fingers???


----------



## Ozarkgal

Ouch.....I was always fearful of doing that. Took to closing my eyes until I got my nose where I wanted it. I got conjunctivitis one time cleaning a hoof when some of the dirt flipped up into my eye...ahhh, such are the perils of horse ownership. We should get together and compare horsie war wounds sometime. It would probably be a book...lol

 Hopefully, by tomorrow you'll be back to your barn chores  and regular routine.....TWH, remember to use the eye closing technique before sniffing hay next time.


----------



## SeaBreeze

The tiniest particle of anything in the eye is so irritating, and a poke like that must really hurt...hope all is well with your eye TWH.  For us non-horsey folks, why do you smell hay, for the smell of mold or urine?

We had around 9 inches of snowfall, but today was sunny and in the low 30's, so it really helped melt off the walkways.  They say well get another round soon, but I'm ready for it.  It's good for the little bit of grass I have left of my back lawn.


----------



## FishWisher

We're told that here in the Central Valley of Kalifornistan that the temps will be mid to high 60s culminating in the first 70°+ day on Friday. What we need is more rain - which means more snow in the high Sierras.

I'm watching the wind forecast which predicts only a couple of days. If Wed/Thurs is calm enough, I may actually go fishing for the first time since November. (The older I get the less adverse I'll put up with.)


----------



## TWHRider

--



SeaBreeze said:


> The tiniest particle of anything in the eye is so irritating, and a poke like that must really hurt...hope all is well with your eye TWH.  For us non-horsey folks, why do you smell hay, for the smell of mold or urine?*Yes to both  Mold if the hay is put up without having cured enough; not always the fault of the grower but sometimes sections of hay fields can be thicker, therefore don't cure at the same rate as the rest of the field.  If there's too much moisture in the cut grass, it can mold once it's baled.  In turn, that can often start an incindiary fire when the hay is newly cut and stored, which is why we stack newly cut hay sorta loose and I run big fans on it for a few weeks.
> 
> Urine because I have barn cats and now one of those male cats from next door has been coming in the barn.  I just threw out six bales of hay ($42) from the other side of the barn because I smelled cat urine on one bale and found either Oppossum or Racoon droppings on another one.  Oppossum are known carriers of EPM (Equine Protozoal Myeloencephalitis) which affects the nervous system.  It either results in death or a horse with varying degrees of permanent nerve damage that, often, is no longer ridable.  We have checked under those pallets a gazillion times and nobody is living under there but the critters must be coming in at night during inclement weather.  *
> 
> We had around 9 inches of snowfall, but today was sunny and in the low 30's, so it really helped melt off the walkways.  They say well get another round soon, but I'm ready for it.  It's good for the little bit of grass I have left of my back lawn.



*Denver made it to our local news, Monday.  Texas is really getting beat up by the blizzard and have been in our news almost non-stop  I hope you get the water you need without the damage.

I may still have to get to the eye doctor, even though my eye much better by today.  I keep saying "I'll give it one more day" because I have that prescription antiobitic/steroid.  Still-in-all, if it really doesn't have a Miraculous Healing by Wednesday, I'm going to have bite this one and swear all the way to the eye doctor; I'm getting very little accomplished with a patch over one eye - lol lol lol.

Fishwisher, *do you get the affects of the Santa Ana's?  When I lived off the 215 between Sun City and Hemet, we would get those sickening winds.  Boy I hated that.  Sickening warm winds going in the reverse - creepy creepy creepy when an Easterner such as myself wasn't used to them - lol lol


----------



## pchinvegas

Good Morning Forum, Hope everyone is well today. I'm great except for stinking allergies that have reared their ugly heads because of the wind over the weekend. We're gonna have some 60's today here in Vegas and of course sunny. 
TWRider hope the eye is better today, you too SeaBreeze it's an eye epidemic round here.


----------



## FishWisher

TWHRider said:


> *Fishwisher, *do you get the affects of the Santa Ana's?  When I lived off the 215 between Sun City and Hemet, we would get those sickening winds.  Boy I hated that.  Sickening warm winds going in the reverse - creepy creepy creepy when an Easterner such as myself wasn't used to them - lol lol



I'm about 75 miles east of San Francisco, so we're way north of the Santa Ana winds. But I know of them from growing up in SoCal. And a few years ago I thought one of those wind storms was going to blow my motor home over while in that area.

We get north winds up here and the well known Delta winds.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I know, can't believe that Amarillo Texas got 19 inches of snow!   Texas has been suffering through drought, but I think they'd prefer rain.  Not too many 4-wheel drives around there for mobility.

TWHRider, hope you don't need to go to the docs, but vision is so precious, you have to take care.  Never had to wear an eye-patch, must be annoying to have that section of your vision blocked off.


----------



## Steve

*SNOWING !!!!!!!!!!!*

Still well into winter up here.. By *NO* means is it over.. Not by a long shot.. 
We will most likely keep on getting snow till the first week of April but the temps will be milder as we go on..
I generally don't take out the tractor till the middle of April..
We don't plant anything in the vegetable garden till the first week-end in June...

The good part of all this is there are *NO* bugs out....................  YET !!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had several inches of snow yesterday, today the sun is out melting the walks.  I know what you mean about those bugs Steve, when we camped in Canada and Alaska years ago the mosquitos fattened up nicely just on me, they left hubby alone.  I soaked myself and my hair in oily Deet poison, but that didn't help much.   I must've lost at least a pint of blood...then the horseflies in the sunny areas...had to take the boat out into the middle of the lake to escape them.  Always a few wanting to tag along.:mask:


----------



## rkunsaw

It rained all night the day I left, the weather it was....wet.

Rained all night and just stopped about an hour ago. Water is pouring over our dam but not quite as much in the picture in the rkunsaw album. About 3 inches of water over the dock.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Blizzards/sub-zero temperatures predicted for tomorrow and the next few days...Just when we Brits thought the 'crazy weather' was over.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Knightofalbion said:


> Blizzards/sub-zero temperatures predicted for tomorrow and the next few days...Just when we Brits thought the 'crazy weather' was over.



Stay safe Knight, you've had your share of crazy weather. :love_heart:


----------



## Steve

As I write this post, it is snowing and the temperature is a balmy -22c with a windchill of -29c .....
We had 10 cms of snow yesterday.. More snow today and tomorrow..

My truck is still plugged in to make it easier to start..


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm tard. Spent the last two days sanding and refinishing the deck. Temps in the low 70s. Temps expected to be in the low 80s today.I've got broccoli and cauliflower plants to put in the garden today.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> As I write this post, it is snowing and the temperature is a balmy -22c with a windchill of -29c .....
> We had 10 cms of snow yesterday.. More snow today and tomorrow..
> 
> My truck is still plugged in to make it easier to start..



Definitely have to plug in the ol' diesel with temps like that!


----------



## SeaBreeze

rkunsaw said:


> I'm tard. Spent the last two days sanding and refinishing the deck. Temps in the low 70s. Temps expected to be in the low 80s today.I've got broccoli and cauliflower plants to put in the garden today.



Finishing the deck is a big job, but so rewarding when it's all done.   Always a good feel to spring planting, never did try to grow broccoli or cauliflower myself, but like to eat them, good for you health too!


----------



## Steve

Its -22c as I write this.. Up to 30 more cms of snow in the next few days..

I don't take my 4 snow tires off till early April and even then, it depends on the weather..


----------



## pchinvegas

Another beautiful day in then80's for us here in Las Vegas ! I hate to say by the time I get off at 6 it will be all but over. But the check will look good! Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Steve

Its here !!! That storm they promised us.. Its snowing and at least 30 cms are expected..
Oh well, at least my "Snow Flowers" will still be there...

DID SOMEONE MENTION SPRING ???????
Perhaps July or August if it ever comes this year .................

At least there are NO bugs out there ................ YET !!!!!!!


----------



## FishWisher

70s here every day lately. Finally got some rain coming to the valley tonight and tomorrow. We're 3" behind since Jan 1 or 5" behind since July 1. But snow pack is what counts and that's not as bad.

Here in the People's Republic of Kalifornistan, whiskey has always been fer drinkin' and water fer fightin' over. And we still do. The thugs in the south want more and more of the north's water. And they have the political umph to do it!  As a result more and more water is diverted from my beloved Delta and the salt incursion gets worse into our fresh water estuary. No wonder I want to move to Oregon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'll take Oregon over California anyday!


----------



## Steve

OK...
So today is the first day of spring .. It sure doesn't feel like a spring day..

Well, let me say that ........
*
THERE IS A BIG DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE FIRST DAY OF SPRING AND THE FIRST SPRING DAY ...........*


----------



## Knightofalbion

Cold! Heavy snow and hard frost predicted for further up country.

More bad news for gardeners and farmers...


----------



## SifuPhil

We had a quickie snowstorm again late yesterday afternoon, came down with a vengeance for a few hours. This morning it's pretty much all gone from the sidewalks and roads, but it's still cold and very windy.

... which makes me wonder _where_ and _how_ it went ... I mean, it's still below freezing! Did the Snow Munchkins come out and take it back to their Ice Castle?


----------



## Knightofalbion

Guess what? More flooding! :rain:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Knightofalbion said:


> Guess what? More flooding! :rain:



Boy, that's been going on for so long!   Some of us are in drought mode, and some being flooded out, both bad for gardeners, farmers, etc.


----------



## Steve

For the first time in an awful long time tonight I looked up into the sky and I saw about one billion stars.. 
It was actually beautiful ....
Usually in the summer when we have a campfire in our back yard we see that sight, but not very often in winter.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> For the first time in an awful long time tonight I looked up into the sky and I saw about one billion stars..
> It was actually beautiful ....
> Usually in the summer when we have a campfire in our back yard we see that sight, but not very often in winter.....



I love soaking in the beauty of the heavens on a starry night. :star::star:  There's times when were out camping in the wilderness, and the stars are plentiful.  Those night are usually the coldest, as there's no cloud cover at all for warmth, but well worth it.  Stars usually mean that the next day will be nice, but that's not always the case I've found.

It's been sunny, windy and 50's this week, but last night it started snowing, and it's still coming down.  So far looks like around 3 inches on the ground, 14F degrees outside. :winter1:


----------



## SifuPhil

I don't see many stars here in the bright-lights city, but if I angle my chair just right and the shades across the street aren't drawn I DO get to see a few heavenly bodies ... layful:


----------



## Steve

Those Heavenly Bodies are they visible to the "naked" eye ???


----------



## Steve

Did someone see on CNN that some group is suing the groundhog (Phil) for predicting an early spring and he was wrong ???
They are seeking the "death penalty" .....

C'mon guys.. The whole thing is a hoax and you know it ...
They want their names known and have the publicity .....


----------



## pchinvegas

Another beautiful Vegas day, a little cooler than last week jst 70 today !


----------



## SeaBreeze

pchinvegas said:


> Another beautiful Vegas day, a little cooler than last week jst 70 today !



Glad you've been enjoying some 80 degree weather and catching some rays Pchinvegas! :sunshine:  Although the 70s, like today would be more to my liking, that would be a perfect temp for me all summer long. 

We had over 8 inches of snow fall yesterday, with a high of 15 degrees.  The snow has stopped and the sun is out today, but still cool.  They say there's more on the way.  It's all good, we need the moisture and heavy wet snows in March or even April are not that unusual.

*Steve*, I didn't see that group on CNN, but I hope they have enough strait-jackets for them all, lol!   Talk about sue-happy!


----------



## TICA

Snowing here right now but I don't think it will amount to anything.  Crossing my fingers that it won't - I am so ready for summer to arrive....  At least it doesn't get dark until around 8 so that's a good thing!!


----------



## Ozarkgal

WHERE IS SPRING, I WANT SPRING??!!!!

 We have had nothing but overcast, drizzly cold weather for a week and a half now, and a prediction of more coming..I need sunshine. I am afraid we are going to skip a nice spring and go right into the gawdawful heat of summer. I will not stand for this!! 

Where is that stupid groundhog?   Hiding in shame I hope.


----------



## That Guy

Just drizzly.  We were supposed to get rain but ended up as just spit from above.  Ya know, California is actually a desert.  The redwoods along the coast get their moisture mainly from the fog.  Gonna be a water rationing summer for sure, this year.  Seems we either get washed away one winter or dry up the next.  

There are some overhead waves rollin' in, though.  Yea!


----------



## Steve

Ozarkgirl.... Please read this article I found...

Earlier this month, Ohio prosecutor Michael Gmoser created a stir when he filed charges against Punxsutawney Phil for predicting an early spring, which hasn't exactly panned out.
Parts of Canada and the U.S. ushered in the season with snow, freezing rain and icy conditions, and portions of Europe were nearly brought to a standstill when a snowstorm moved across the region.
This isn't the first year Phil dropped the ball, and Gmoser said he wanted the groundhog to pay.
"Punxsutawney Phil did purposely, and with prior calculation and design, cause people to believe that Spring would come early," the indictment reads.
Now, Phil's handler, Bill Deeley, is taking the blame.
Deeley told The Associated Press the groundhog had predicted 6 more weeks of winter, but he mis-interpreted Phil's “groundhog-ese” and made the call for an early spring.
In light of the new evidence, Gmoser had


----------



## SeaBreeze

Perfect springtime weather today, in the upper 60s.  Drought conditions by me, there'll be a 2 day restriction on lawn watering, and only for certain hours.  Luckily we were smart years ago, and rocked in the front lawn...mostly due to difficult mowing because of the pine/spruce trees we planted when we bought the house.  Our back yard has some trees, but not much green lawn left, so we're not too bothered by the restrictions. 

 Hoping Mother Nature will give us a helping hand with nourishing all the local trees, plants and grasses.  Other than the water, all is good, wish we could have the cooler spring weather all summer long.


----------



## Steve

We had about 10 cms of snow yesterday with another 15 cms coming on Saturday..
As I write this post, it is -18c outside... 
-18c is just about -1 farenheit.....

They are forcasting spring sometime in mid June..................  MAYBE !!!!!!


----------



## TICA

Kinda grey here today with some rain on the way.  Calling for flurries on Saturday.  This is the longest winter EVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve said:


> Ozarkgirl.... Please read this article I found...
> 
> Earlier this month, Ohio prosecutor Michael Gmoser created a stir when he filed charges against Punxsutawney Phil for predicting an early spring, which hasn't exactly panned out.
> Parts of Canada and the U.S. ushered in the season with snow, freezing rain and icy conditions, and portions of Europe were nearly brought to a standstill when a snowstorm moved across the region.
> This isn't the first year Phil dropped the ball, and Gmoser said he wanted the groundhog to pay.
> "Punxsutawney Phil did purposely, and with prior calculation and design, cause people to believe that Spring would come early," the indictment reads.
> Now, Phil's handler, Bill Deeley, is taking the blame.
> Deeley told The Associated Press the groundhog had predicted 6 more weeks of winter, but he mis-interpreted Phil's “groundhog-ese” and made the call for an early spring.
> In light of the new evidence, Gmoser had



Okay...I apologize for blaming Phil...now where's that handler?

We are actually going to have sunshine and beautiful weather today...campfire cookout tonight!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Partly cloudy today but warm, high 60s.  Super windy out right now, they say temps will drop over the weekend and we may get rain or some snow by Monday.  Ozarkgal, hope you had a nice cookout, what did you make?


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze said:


> Partly cloudy today but warm, high 60s.  Super windy out right now, they say temps will drop over the weekend and we may get rain or some snow by Monday.  Ozarkgal, hope you had a nice cookout, what did you make?



SeaBreeze....Beautiful day here also, light occasional breeze, and finally *SUNNY!   *I am repainting a cast iron patio set and I made some good progress on it today...Spring always brings out the painter in me.....Got to hang the laundry out today, love the smell of those mountain air dried clothes..they can't put that in a dryer sheet!

The cookout was great...a few Miller Lights, turkey sausage, barbequed beans and cole slaw...talked to my brother who is in Washington...rainy and cold there...I had to rub it into him about the nice weather, shoulda listened to his big sis and stayed here.

Come Sunday, looks like we are in for some more rain and cooler temps...but going to make the most of tomorrow, 75 and sunny again...Yahoooo


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze, TICA, and Steve..between you three, it sure seems like you're getting a lot of late snow..is this normal for where you live?


----------



## Steve

Ozarkgirl.................... and everyone !!!!!!!!!

It is normal for us to get snow up to and including the beginning of May.. Please take a moment and look where we live.. On top of Lake Huron.. MASSEY .....

As I write this post it is -16c outside and they are calling for a snow storm tonight of up to 25 cms (10 inches) with winds around the 70 kms mark.. Temp will warm up to -10c ...
We just finished a 12 cms (5 inches) storm yesterday..

NOW, is that SPRING ??? Actually it is up here.. The lawns are still covered with the white stuff (about a good foot) and the lakes are still frozen solid.. They are still ice fishing..

This winter is probably a normal one while we have been having easy ones the past several years and we are spoiled.. We want an early spring with warm temps, but not this year..

They are predicting a year from hell with those black flies and mosquitoes.. 
So far, the good thing about this weather is,,,, there are NO bugs out there............


*PS*.....  What am I doing up at this hour ???


----------



## rkunsaw

After several days with a cold wind blowin' we finally got some sunshine and warm temps yesterday. I had to quit fishin' and catch up on yard and garden work.
"sposed to be nice today and tomorrow too. The more rain coming but still warm. The weatherguessers are predicting strong storms for Tuesday night and Wednesday.

Me too Steve. I just woke up and couldn't go back to sleep so I put the coffee on and here I am.


----------



## Steve

............... BULLETIN ..............

That groundhog that predicted an early spring has disappeared.. He was last seen somewhere in South America and is believed to be living underground.. 
He has burrowed a tunnel into Chile and won't come out !!!!!!!

Just in case you were wondering where he is to retaliate for the bad forecast....


----------



## rkunsaw

We have some resident groundhogs here and they haven't peeked out of their burrows yet. They know not to trust their lyin' cousin from Pennsylvania.


----------



## That Guy

No groundhogs, but I've got gophers peeking their head outta the ground.  Does that count?  I wacked one with a shovel and the cat got another.  Sorry if that made your Spring unsprung . . .


----------



## Knightofalbion

It has stopped raining ...However it's frosty nearly every night, so nothing is growing and there's no chance of planting anything out.


----------



## Steve

As I write this post, it is snowing like the dickens.. So far, we have received about one foot  (30 cms) of the white stuff.. Much more to come before this storm is over..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad to hear you're getting plenty of snow Steve.   Hope you, your wife and your puppy dog are staying warm and cozy inside.  Please be careful walking and driving out there. :love_heart:


----------



## Steve

Thanks..
We have NO intentions of leaving the house till Monday and even then..
We are safe and very warm................. All 3 of us.. My Princess, My pooch and I.....


----------



## Steve

YOU WON'T BELIEVE THIS .................

Just a few hours ago it was snowing like the dickens.. We received over a foot of snow but I don't know what the temperature was.. I didn't look..  The outside thermometer is in the carport and the puter is upstairs in our den......

Now it is *+4c *and it is RAINING ............. Go figure !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## That Guy

When Uncle Sam noticed I was still alive and sorta well, he sent me home.  Well, I had been writing to a young woman from Madison, Wisconsin, so I drove up there to see her.  In JANUARY!  Whew, now that was winter.  But, my point is . . . (what was my point???)  Oh, yeah . . .   I would take a walk in the woods and around the lakes almost every day and so enjoyed watching winter turn to spring to summer.  Beautiful!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Oh Seve..you are really running the weather gamut the last few days, what's next? Sunshine I hope and spring to follow soon!  You're bound to have cabin fever by the time this is over.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That Guy said:


> When Uncle Sam noticed I was still alive and sorta well, he sent me home.  Well, I had been writing to a young woman from Madison, Wisconsin, so I drove up there to see her.  In JANUARY!  Whew, now that was winter.  But, my point is . . . (what was my point???)  Oh, yeah . . .   I would take a walk in the woods and around the lakes almost every day and so enjoyed watching winter turn to spring to summer.  Beautiful!



Glad Uncle Sam sent you home, still kickin'.   Watching the change of seasons is awesome, I love each one for different reasons. :coolthumb:


----------



## SifuPhil

I stayed up all night working. At around daybreak the sun came up.

It stayed around pretty much all day, then disappeared somewhere around sunset.

Amazing how that works, isn't it?


----------



## That Guy

Strange little system blew through last night.  Mist turned to drizzle to full on showers.  Windy, too.  This morning is crystal clear but still windy and you know what that means . . .   Lots and lots of pollen to entertain our eyes, ears, nose and throat...   AAAHHH---CHOOOOO!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Super windy outside, raining a bit, and snow to come.  Supposed to drop to 17 degrees tonight, and today was upper 60s.  Gotta get out the snow shovel I just put away in the garage.


----------



## Steve

PLEASE !!!!!!!
I don't want you to think I am complaining...............................but.....  ...........

There is a major snow storm on its way for tonight and tomorrow.. They are calling for up to 30 cms of the white stuff with brisk winds of 80 kms hr....
Temperatures around the -12c mark... Windchill around the -30c mark...

Now, could someone PLEASE tell me honestly where the HECK spring is ??????
Will it ever come ?????
Perhaps it just forgot to come this year ....


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve said:


> PLEASE !!!!!!!
> I don't want you to think I am complaining...............................but.....  ...........
> 
> There is a major snow storm on its way for tonight and tomorrow.. They are calling for up to 30 cms of the white stuff with brisk winds of 80 kms hr....
> Temperatures around the -12c mark... Windchill around the -30c mark...
> 
> Now, could someone PLEASE tell me honestly where the HECK spring is ??????
> Will it ever come ?????
> Perhaps it just forgot to come this year ....



LOL....seems just not too long ago you were wishing for snow...this seems to be turning out to one of those careful what you ask for things.


----------



## Steve

Oh I agree with you 100% Ozark, but as far as this year goes, enough is enough..

Yes we need the snow for our survival of our village, but at this time of the year, there are NO more tourists to spend the buck$.. 

Snowmobile trails have been closed..
Ski hills are closed..
Ice fishing is all over at the end of March.. Ice is too thin in places but still OK in others.. 
Cross country skiing and snowshoeing is all over..
Winter carnivals have come and gone..

Just to name a few......

NOW............ Lets bring on  SPRING !!!!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

We've captured spring and are keeping it here until our gardens are well on the way.


----------



## Ozarkgal

We seem to be vasillating between winter and spring here. Few days of spring, then back to cold and gloomy.  I planted flower seeds Tuesday, on Wednesday we had ferocious storms and gully washer downpours that no doubt washed all my seeds away.  Yesterday, back to winter clothes...

Steve, just yanking your chain...I think we're all ready for spring to come and stay awhile..we had a really tough, hot, droughty summer and a long winter...soooo ready for a nice loooong spring


----------



## TWHRider

Glad all you folks SW of me are safe.

I got to see this on 4:00 PM news yesterday  http://www.theweatherspace.com/2013/04/11/video-noxubee-county-mississippi-tornado-on-april-11-2013/

I'm pretty fearless but I'm not sure I could've stood on my porch long enough to capture all that <----THAT is the type of weather I want to be in my closet, watching it from the Smartphone I don't have because Verizon wants me to wait until September or pay full price :stupid:

We didn't get anything until 4:30 PM and it was "only" rain pouring by the buckets and one big strike of lightening that was close enough to make the horses head for the barn.  It wasn't close enough to hear the sizzle but it was close enough the lightening and thunder were together and shook the house windows.

We went from 86 degrees on Wednesday to a high of low 60's today.  I'll take the low 60s, it's a lot more pleasant to work outside


----------



## Knightofalbion

Spring has arrived. The sun is shining. The birds are singing. Nature is about to explode into bloom...


----------



## That Guy

Knightofalbion said:


> Spring has arrived. The sun is shining. The birds are singing. Nature is about to explode into bloom...



My favorite time of year!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope all is still well by you TWHRider!  That thunder and lightning can be unsettling (and dangerous) to people and pets for sure!   Been pretty warm here, upper 40s, but windy, just a few small patches of snow left on the ground. 

 Super windy though, the Magpies are building their huge nests in our backyard trees (as usual), and the wind's been blowin' large sticks on my lawn.   Not much of a lawn left, but constantly clearing those sticks to walk and eventually to mow.  Will plant some drought-resistant native grass seeds this year, in hopes of filling in all the bald spots that get so muddy with rain/snow.  With twice a week and limited hours water restrictions (and increasing rates), I'm hoping it will survive.

White vinyl kitchen floor is forever needing mopping, with 8 furkid paw prints bringing in the outdoors. :love_heart:  I should have stuck with my old 80s brown colored linoleum. :banghead:


----------



## Steve

Well, the storm seems to be over for now.. We had about 30 cms of the white stuff.. it is very mild at -2c which makes the snow rather heavy and sticky..

I say over for now as on Monday - Tuesday they are calling for another snow storm but this time only 20 cms of snow..................

Oh well, this is the life living up north of the Great Lakes...
Just wait till Spring really comes and those pesty black flies come out....


----------



## That Guy

Awoke to beautiful birdsong outside my window at dawn, stumbled downstairs to brew a cup while gazing out a quail enjoying a breakfast of seeds I'd spread out for them, stepped onto the deck and listened to more birds greeting the day.  While admiring the wisps of fog blanketing the redwoods across the way, two mallard ducks streaked low across the field in perfect formation.  Wonderful beginning to a glorious day along the central coast.

I know some of you are experiencing the continued ravages of winter but have faith that mama nature will turn her smile upon you very soon . . .


----------



## Anne

I think Spring is here.  The goldfinches are very busy at the sunflower feeder, and singing their Spring songs.  We have the first hummingbird feeder out, tho no one has visited just yet....any day now, I'm sure.   Trees and shrubs are leafing out, and it smells like rain and new life out there.

Oh, and we're supposed to get snow next week.   

That guy, it sounds like you must live in a little paradise there......


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> That guy, it sounds like you must live in a little paradise there......



It is paradise, Anne, and I'm proud to be a 5th generation descendent of California pioneers.  Glad to hear you are enjoying the finches.  There's so much joy in just watching birds going about . . . well, being birds.  I started out trying to identify them but the little buggers won't sit still long enough for me to determine if it's a single-striped goofball or the common doodle dooper . . .

Actually, years ago, I decided to learn more about all the sea birds I spend my time with out and about in the waves.  Wanted to start with the gulls and contacted a really nice woman who owned a store called appropriately, "The Birdfeeder".  I mentioned I was interested in learning about sea birds and the first thing she said was, "Well, don't start with the gulls.  They change a lot and are confusing."  HA!


----------



## That Guy

Taking a break from relocating 50 (count 'em, 50!) stepping stones I had stored alongside the shed when I moved here from the vineyard back in November.  Want to get a nice path going down from the back porch to the shed and clear the area for some sunflowers.  Man, them suckers are HEAVY.  I know they make much lighter replica stones but, I stubbornly like the real thing.  Same with planting pots.  I much prefer the more expensive and fragile terra cotta.  Aesthetics aside, the popular plastic planters are unhealthy for plants as the don't breathe and hold too much moisture . . .  (as the kids say . . . just sayin'...)


----------



## Steve

OK.. It is now Tuesday early morning and that storm they predicted with 20cms of snow is now upon us EXCEPT, it is +5c and it is raining instead of snow......
They weren't wrong about the precipitation but I an rather relieved it is rain instead of more of that white stuff..

On Sunday, I saw my first robin of the year..
The temperature is on the + side all day and night..
It is raining instead of snowing..
My driveway is now down to gravel instead of snow..
The snow banks are starting to melt..
And finally, ------ They are predicting sunny and temps in the +10c range for the rest of the week....

*DOES THAT MEAN SPRING HAS FINALLY SPRUNG ????????*


----------



## Ozarkgal

Good for you Steve..sounds like you'll soon be planting that garden.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Looks like we're going to have some warm weather. 80-81, for the next two days then head back into severe thunderstorms on Thursday.  Of course, I have to go to town on Thursday.


----------



## That Guy

Strangely cold air last night and this morning.  But, the sun is warm and I believe the weather folks are predicting nicer temps on into the weekend.


----------



## TWHRider

Ozarkgal said:


> Looks like we're going to have some warm weather. 80-81, for the next two days then head back into severe thunderstorms on Thursday.  Of course, I have to go to town on Thursday.



How did you get out from under today's severe storm warning?  We're supposed to be under the gun for hail, high winds, yadda yadda, later this afternoon.  I thought everything touches you first ---- this is not fair --- I like sharing:sunshine::rain::winter1::cheers:


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> How did you get out from under today's severe storm warning? We're supposed to be under the gun for hail, high winds, yadda yadda, later this afternoon. I thought everything touches you first ---- this is not fair --- I like sharing:sunshine::rain::winter1::cheers:



Don't worry, it's a comin'....tomorrow night on into Thursday..severe thunderstorms.


----------



## Steve

Ozarkgirl........... and everyone....
No... We don't put anything in the garden till the first week-end in June because of the frost.. We will for sure get a bit more snow as well as heavy frost and temperatures way below the freezing mark.......

Yes we have a short growing season and that is why we can plant only certain veggies..
The garden MUST be emptied by Labour Day as there again frost will for sure be there.. I have seen frost the last week-end in August..........


----------



## Lilyjil

The weather here is fairly inclement along the east coast of England which isn't unusual for April at least it's not cold so we may potter around the garden this weekend.


----------



## rkunsaw

It's been nice the past few days.The weather guessers are forecasting storms Wednesday night and Thursday.Then cold, near freezing, Friday and Saturday mornings.
I'm hoping to get the rest of the garden planted after this cold spell.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> . There's so much joy in just watching birds going about . . . well, being birds. I started out trying to identify them but the little buggers won't sit still long enough for me to determine if it's a single-striped goofball or the common doodle dooper . . .



Since moving here hubby has gotten into watching the birds.  There is quite an array of different birds and sounds.  I love the redbirds.  They come in droves in the winter for the seed, then they leave and the hummingbirds come in droves for the feeders.  We have Great Blue Herrons that fish our creek regularly.  They are fascinating to watch,they have such patience in fishing.  I was sitting on the porch the other morning enjoying my coffee and one landed in the creek in front of me.  He saw me and Squiggy, who aspires to be a schnauzer bird dog. The Herron stood there in the creek for 10-15 minutes and never moved so much as a feather.  I tried to outwait him to see how long he would stand frozen there.  Nature calling finally won out and I had to leave him.

Today, is very cloudy with some storms predicted for later tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## TWHRider

Ozarkgal said:


> Don't worry, it's a comin'....tomorrow night on into Thursday..severe thunderstorms.



Everything but the humidity went around us.  The temps were still 61 at 10:00 PM last night; the dew point was 66 - lol lol

Thennnn after all this, the nice weather people say one day next week the low will be 38:indecisiveness:

Longer days or not, my horses don't know what to do with all that winter hair:torn::torn:


I clipped everyone's legs, literally shaved their fetlocks down to a crew cut and clipped their jowels pretty short because, with all this humidity, that hair gets mildewed when they dunk for a drink of water.  I have seen Duke dunk clear up to his eyeballs - lol lol  He's done that with me riding him when we've been out several hours - I don't know how the water doesn't go up his nose but I have seen him dunk for a good 20 seconds, that's a lot of time when you're a horse - lol.

The rest of the world deals with Scratches whenever there's a lot of rain and mud, I deal with it as soon as the humidity goes up (that's why I keep the fetlocks shaved so close in the warm months) - thrush too because the hooves hold all that moist heat in:chargrined:


I had to Tuxedo clip my 25 yo with metabolic issues last Spring; this year he looks like he's shedding out a lot better since I got his hind gut ulcers under control, BUT if this weather doesn't make a decision pretty quick, I will have to clip him anyway because he's always had a hot thermostat and I don't want him over-heating because that thick fur doesn't match the temperatures.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> There is quite an array of different birds and sounds.



The other morning, awoke to beautiful chorus of birdsong.  Stepping outside with my coffee, a very interesting melody caught my attention.  It was so unique and different than any bird I'd heard before.  Wasn't a mocking bird . . . not anything I could easily identify.  THEN . . . my bird brain realized it was my neighbor happily going about his chores . . .


----------



## Anne

Weather is very unstable here today...windy, tornado watch til 10 pm, and flash flood watches as well. Maybe a drop in temps later in the week.   I love Spring, but not the storms...oh well, hope to get more things planted after the cold weather is gone.  

Have put in cucumber, carrots and beans; hopefully it wasn't too early.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider, you're very knowledgeable to know all the effects of weather on your horses.  They are so lucky to have you for their Mom. :love_heart:

Temps dropped again here in Colorado, and it's been snowing and windy all day.  Snow's still falling, with around 4 inches on the ground so far, temps aroung 15 degrees right now. :winter1:


----------



## TWHRider

SeaBreeze said:


> TWHRider, you're very knowledgeable to know all the effects of weather on your horses.  They are so lucky to have you for their Mom. :love_heart:
> 
> Temps dropped again here in Colorado, and it's been snowing and windy all day.  Snow's still falling, with around 4 inches on the ground so far, temps aroung 15 degrees right now. :winter1:



I could not believe my ears when I heard "blizzard warnings" for you and we hit 86 degrees with a whole big bunch of humidity yesterday:bi_polo:


My area of Tennessee will be under severe storm warnings and tornado warnings from 11:00 PM to 2:00 AM but that is always subject to change.

It depends on weather conditions whether the storms lessen or increase once they cross the Tennessee River in West Tennessee.  Then after the storm front passes, we will get your cold weather but not cold enough to snow.  Our night temps are supposed to drop from the 60's to high 30's for a few days.

*Seabreeze,* I was practically born on a horse - lol  We farmed with them until I was four or five; one granddad raised Welsh/Morgan crosses.  Even though I didn't pay for my own horse until I was 12, I have never not had horses in my life.  I take a lot for granted when it comes to basic horse care.

I got lost in the desert when my first horse developed Type II diabetes in 2007, and then felt like I was in quick sand when the other metabolic horse foundered so bad last year.  Two things I had never had to deal with but I had to learn about really fast:distress:

The clipping and other stuff is as natural to me as brushing some of that shedding hair out of my teeth, having spent a lifetime with horses - lol lol

This pic is circulating some of the horse forums and is the standard "look" for every horse owner when our horses start shedding their winter coats - lol lol  That hair goes everywhere and even in places you can't imagine how it got there - lol lol


----------



## Ozarkgal

LOL..TWH...your cartoon brings back memories...I have spent many hours doing just that, trying to figure out where the horse ended and I began. 

 When I started showing the horses I really loved the body clipping (not the actual clipping, but the benefits.)...no hair to deal with, only blankets, sheets and hoods to keep clean.  
Of course, there were the school horses to deal with.  When I lived in Oregon, there was always the mud factor, along with the hair.  Couldn't wait for our two days of summer when I didn't have to deal with muddy, hairy horses and worry about rain rot, which is an issue there.

This weather is making me crazy..one day winter, one day spring, the next day summer, and today we're back to winter.  I had to dig in the cedar chest for a light top to wear to town yesterday.  By the time I got back home it was flannel time again.  We have some frost warnings for tonight...sigh.


----------



## That Guy

Reading about the intense storms sweeping the nation and feel bad (well, a little...) telling you that it's a beautiful morning, here.  Looking forward to a pleasant weekend working outside.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Reading about the intense storms sweeping the nation and feel bad (well, a little...) telling you that it's a beautiful morning, here.  Looking forward to a pleasant weekend working outside.




Me too, problem today is not the weather so much as my total lack of motivation.  Although, it's cold out, but sunny.  The weekend is supposed to be warm and sunny, so I plan to go full bore.  I have lots of seeds and plants to get in the ground, times a-wastin'!!


----------



## TICA

It's lovely here today - finally!!!!!!!!  I'm hoping this weather sticks around for a while.   Like TWHRider, my horse is shedding all over the place.  Will be a busy weekend trying to get him clean again.  My guy likes to roll in the mud, so it is always a huge job.

I planted sunflower seeds last weekend (in pots for now) and they popped through the soil yesterday.  I'm excited that I actually grew something!


----------



## That Guy

With all the horse owner/lovers here, you will all understand the concern over one of the neighbor's horses getting colic.  Trying to determine the cause, we've stopped giving them apples and carrots and trying to eliminate everything but what they are fed on a daily basis.  Poor guy.  He seems okay, today.  Can't remember his weird name so I just call him "Handsome".


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy..colic is kind of a catch all term for various gastric complications in horses. Horses have a very long and complicated digestive tract, hence a lot of opportunity for things to go wrong quickly. 

Colic can range from a mild upset stomach due to gas, to a torsed intestine.  It can be brought on by numerous situations, such as too much new green spring grass, moldy hay or grain, ulcers, intestinal parasites, high humidity and quick changes in weather conditions, over feeding, lack of adequate water in the system, lack of dental care, etc.  Colic is the number one illness in horses and should be treated as an emergency at the first sign of symptoms.  It is a leading cause of death in horses, and often requires surgical intervention.

I lost a beautiful 3 year old Appaloosa colt that I had bred and raised to colic.  The  colic progressed too rapidly to save him  with surgery, if that would have even solved the problem.  Without a necropsy, impossible to tell.  Colic is a word that instills terror in the heart of a horse owner.

Good luck to Handsome for a successful recovery.


----------



## TWHRider

*That Guy*, ditto everything Ozarkgal said. 

And many kudos to you for not feeding him apples and carrots anymore.

You're in the Monterey Bay area.  No grass?  Right? Wrong?  

I have a couple ideas but it's not your horse and they aren't asking for help so, like Ozarkgal, I am wishing Handsome a full recovery and that somebody has the smarts to get to the bottom of the colic  I will say a severe/fast change in barometric pressure can often bring on colic.  So if you're prone to fast weather changes, that's always a possibility even if it never bothered the horse before.  Just like our arthritis bothers us when there's a fast change in barometric pressure and we know a rain is coming

*TICA,* I don't even use a brush on my horses this time of year, except for their faces.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/71553?productId=1189940&subrnd=0&qs=3016887_pmd_google_pla

If you buy a dog furminator for large breeds, they aren't that much shorter (in width) than a Furminator for horses but they are a few dollars cheaper.

I rake the horses down, then take the shop vac to them.  I used to use drag the upright Kirby down from the house but "borrowing" the shop vac from Mr. TWH's workshop was a lot more appealing and the shop vac has a longer hose. Just do NOT vacuum the family jewels and some horses don't like their faces vaccuumed.  

Two of mine love their faces vacuumed, the other two are trying to get my cell phone to call for help, so I leave them alone - lol lol

The vacuum does a great job of pulling up excess dander, more than hair.  That in turn helps stop the rainrot until it warms up to where you can give him a nice shampoo bathnthego:

I "borrowed" the shop vac three years ago - the work shop is only 50 feet away but the vac has never been back to visit - lol lol lol


----------



## That Guy

Lots of grass along the Central Coast here in Monterey Bay (reference my weed whacking post...).  So, seeing him graze along a shady fence line, know he could have gotten into some wet grass.  The woman who owns him knows her stuff so not worried about him getting the best care.  He seems great this morning and came to the fence to say hello.  Friends up north also dealt with colic and it was not fun but "Kate" survived and eventually died at a ripe old age.  She's buried on their property and missed.


----------



## Steve

Finally starting to warm up.. 
Daytime up to +5c to +10c with loads of sunshine and a light breeze.. LOVELY !!
However the nights are still below the freezing mark at around the -5c mark..

They are calling for a week of rain with temps in the + range.. Now that should melt all the snow and cause some flooding along the waterfront..


----------



## That Guy

Started out as another beautiful, clear, sunny morning along the Central Coast with a nice 4' to 6' 17-second south swell building.  Now, high clouds are wisping in following an onshore wind.  So, things will be blown out soon.  Not to worry.  My days in the waves are slowing down as the crowds ruin it and my old injuries creep up to keep me out of action more often...

Supposed to be record breaking heat inland the rest of the week on into the weekend.  Not going to mention the temps as they're weak compared to what most of you would call HOT.  But, I'm a wimp and anything over 80F has me whining...


----------



## Anne

Gorgeous day here; 80 and sunny....everything so green and Spring definitely in the air.  Supposed to cool way down this weekend again.  Well, we take it as it comes.


----------



## That Guy

Cool and overcast, this a.m.  Supposed to heat up the next couple of "daze" and cool down by the weekend.  They're talking . . . well actually declared water rationing due to the last two dry winters.  Most of the garden is on a drip system which, although very efficient, I do not care for as it makes cultivating and pain.  Many moons ago, the drought was pretty severe and being the silly seventies, "Shower with a friend" was the popular saying.  Lawns dried up and cars were filthy.  Even the spoiled and rotten could no longer fill their swimming pools with champagne and had to use California sparkling wines...


----------



## Anne

Awww; no champagne in the pool???       I keep telling hubby we should have a rain barrel for watering gardens, etc.  My Dad always had one, and watered the garden from that; sure saved a lot of water.

Nice here today; but getting very humid.  Noticed something has been digging in the lawn at night; hopefully, not an armadillo.  Could be raccoons...or opossums.  Darn critters.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been sunny and springlike all week, in the 60s and 70s.  Last night temps dropped, and right now it's 30 and snowing.  It's only a few inches, and not sticking to the sidewalks at all.  Took a walk with the furkid in the park, and the dirt roads/paths were super muddy...so I was walking on the grass which had snow on it.  I wore my short sport socks under my hiking boots, and was just lucky that the snow didn't quite come up high enough to touch my skin.


----------



## SeaSparkle

70s & sunny!
I'm a tad burnt..


----------



## Steve

Not bad here actually.. It is around the +10c mark and very sunny with a slight breeze.. 
Most of the snow has melted which is causing some flooding in our rivers and streams..

Just a bit north of us, they received 20+ cms of snow yesterday which could of been here very easily but the storm passed just north of us.. Chapleau and Timmins got it bad..

They are predicting a sunny week with temps gradually warming up........

*YES, SPRING IS HERE !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TICA

Lovely here today although still a tad chilly, but the sun is out, so I'm happy!   Going to start the yard work tomorrow.  Branches off the trees are laying all over from the winter snow.  Still have leaves to rake from last year although I thought I had them all up from the Fall.


----------



## TICA

TWHRider said:


> *TICA,* I don't even use a brush on my horses this time of year, except for their faces.
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/71553?productId=1189940&subrnd=0&qs=3016887_pmd_google_pla
> 
> If you buy a dog furminator for large breeds, they aren't that much shorter (in width) than a Furminator for horses but they are a few dollars cheaper.
> 
> I rake the horses down, then take the shop vac to them.  I used to use drag the upright Kirby down from the house but "borrowing" the shop vac from Mr. TWH's workshop was a lot more appealing and the shop vac has a longer hose. Just do NOT vacuum the family jewels and some horses don't like their faces vaccuumed.
> 
> Two of mine love their faces vacuumed, the other two are trying to get my cell phone to call for help, so I leave them alone - lol lol
> 
> The vacuum does a great job of pulling up excess dander, more than hair.  That in turn helps stop the rainrot until it warms up to where you can give him a nice shampoo bathnthego:
> 
> I "borrowed" the shop vac three years ago - the work shop is only 50 feet away but the vac has never been back to visit - lol lol lol



That looks like a great tool for the ponies!   I'll have to see if I can get one.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> I keep telling hubby we should have a rain barrel for watering gardens, etc.  My Dad always had one, and watered the garden from that; sure saved a lot of water.
> 
> Nice here today; but getting very humid.  Noticed something has been digging in the lawn at night; hopefully, not an armadillo.  Could be raccoons...or opossums.  Darn critters.



A rain barrel is a great idea!  So, is using grey water from the washing machine or tub.  Critters and their night wanderings.  Arrrrgh!  Yesterday, was admiring my rose full of beautiful white blossoms and thinking what a job it will be deadheading when they all fade.  Darned deer must have been spying on me because this morning all the flowers are gone, gone, gone.  Gotta get more Liquid Fence and spray the garden immediately if not sooner...


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Going to start the yard work tomorrow.



ALWAYS start the yard work . . . tomorrow... !


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> A rain barrel is a great idea!  So, is using grey water from the washing machine or tub.  Critters and their night wanderings.  Arrrrgh!  Yesterday, was admiring my rose full of beautiful white blossoms and thinking what a job it will be deadheading when they all fade.  Darned deer must have been spying on me because this morning all the flowers are gone, gone, gone.  Gotta get more Liquid Fence and spray the garden immediately if not sooner...




Deer ate the roses??!!  Dang....just planted a climbing rose, and guess I'd best get some Liquid Fence, too....   It's enough that they chomp at random in the vegetable garden.

The grey water - I know some use it, but have also heard it isn't good, because of the soap, etc.  Not sure what to think about that.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> The grey water - I know some use it, but have also heard it isn't good, because of the soap, etc.  Not sure what to think about that.



Using environmentally kind soap should be alright.


----------



## Anne

Yup, you're probably right,  That Guy....it was the phosphates that were bad, I guess.

Wow, this weather - 81 yesterday; 43 now with a winter advisory for the Ozarks.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Wonderfully sunny!


----------



## Ozarkgal

*SeaBreeze*..Is snow unusual for your area at this time of year..are you at an elevation?

*That Guy*...No need to worry about pruning those roses...now if you could just teach the deer to prune them at the right spots.

*TICA*...LOL..I too am still finding leaves tucked down in corners of flower beds and along fence rows.  They seem to be never ending this year.

*Knight of A*...good to hear you are experiencing some nice weather for a change after all the flooding.

This weather is beginning to get frustrating..yesterday, in the 80's, today high of 65, tomorrow chance of snow showers mixed with rain, high of 45 with frost warning overnight....highly unusual for this time of year.


----------



## TWHRider

Who in the SE & SW are getting snow?  This is unbelievable 6" or so in Arkansas?  I have seen spittin' snow in early May when I lived on the OH/PA border but it melted almost before it landed.

We're supposed to warm up to mid-70's today and those snow showers are supposed to turn to flood-warning rain by Saturday.  It won't surprised me if the snow forgets to stay in Arkansas


----------



## That Guy

Very nice here on the coast and HOT over the hill which will bring the fog soon.  Supposed to continue cooling down through the weekend.  No snow or floods as I'm reading about in other parts but major fires have begun their march across our parched landscape.  SoCal getting the worst of it right now.


----------



## TWHRider

That Guy said:


> Very nice here on the coast and HOT over the hill which will bring the fog soon.  Supposed to continue cooling down through the weekend.  No snow or floods as I'm reading about in other parts but major fires have begun their march across our parched landscape.  SoCal getting the worst of it right now.



Those awful fires are top stories on our local TV

I shiver everytime I hear somewhere in Riverside County is on fire.  I lived there for five years and was 100 times more afraid of fires than earthquakes.  My truck was always hooked to the horse trailer, aimed at the side alley gate always with a full tank of gas and $100 cash in the glove box.  My dogs were trained to hurry hurry into the truck and I actually had fire loading drills with my horses.


----------



## cmillken

The weather by me is currently very hot. It is early spring, and lately during the day it has been feeling like midsummer. The weather is great - it is a nice change from the long, cold winter which just ended. The weather is perfect for fishing and hiking, two of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## TWHRider

^^^^:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


>



Spraying coffee all over the keyboard..this should have some warning!!!   This is going to be my big laugh for the day!


----------



## That Guy

TWH!  Fire drills with the horses!  Wow, that's serious stuff.  Glad you didn't have to test your plan in action.  Only time fire got close here was a couple of years ago.  Luckily for us, it was burning on the summit and head east and away.  Heard on the news that SoCal weather has cooperated and their getting a better handle around Ventura...


----------



## That Guy

Hey!  What's with the fog movin' in???  Oh, yeah, that's right . . . big ol' cold Pacific Ocean right out there.  Well, the weather guy did say it would be cooling down this weekend.  Now, where's my sweater?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ozarkgal said:


> *SeaBreeze*..Is snow unusual for your area at this time of year..are you at an elevation?



Snow isn't really unusual where we are this time of year, we're at about 5500 feet. The thing that freaks people out here, is it's 70 degrees and sunny one week, and the next week we'll get those surprise snows, and have freezing temps again.  I joke because as soon as I put the snow broom and shovel in the garage, we'll get another snow, and I'll have to take it out again.   Now, when we go camping, it closer to the mountains and at much higher elevations, much cooler and snowy.  We were driving on a mountain pass in June, and there was around 6 feet of snow on either side of the dirt road.


----------



## Steve

The black flies are just starting to come out.. Within the next few days we will be totally infested with them..
Daytime temps are around the 28c mark and nights are around the 10c mark.. Sunny with just a slight breeze..


----------



## rkunsaw

Steve said:


> The black flies are just starting to come out.. Within the next few days we will be totally infested with them..
> Daytime temps are around the 28c mark and nights are around the 10c mark.. Sunny with just a slight breeze..



You can keep your black flies. We have enough problems with ticks and skeeters.

I think our cold, rainy spell is over. It's supposed to be in the 70s all week.


----------



## TWHRider

Big tick (deer ticks and Lone Star ticks) and chigger problems here.  Have always been lucky to not have mosquito issues but with all the rain this year, that might change.

Rain stayed away until around 7:00 PM - I was still trying to get the remodeling of the open end stall finished.  It was a really cold rain, horses were soaked, noses pressed against the glass (not really) but they were tapping the barn door (yes really), wanting in.

News this AM said, a town about 15 miles due east of me had 4" - 6" of hail (yes really on that too  They had to get the city trucks out to remove it.  Glad that passed over us.

More rain today - possibly 1 - 1.25 inches in our area.  We are about as water logged as I can ever remember.  We weren't this soggy in the 2010 Nashville flood.  The big bowl, where the horses disappear, completely filled with water that year but we still weren't this soggy.

I jus know this is going to open up some "sink holes waiting to happen" since the Big Cave System runs right thru our property.  That's the same cave system that goes under the road right at the cliff and did collapse the road a few years back - lol lol

The neighbor's dog killed a Copperhead by their pond.  That's a first but probably not the last because we now have so much backwater from that pond.  The backwater is in the low lying area of our pasture and almost looks like a mini pond.  I don't get near as upset over Copperheads and Rattlesnakes as I do Cotton Mouths (Water Moccasins).  Cottonmouths are so evil, they just about bite themselves if they can't find anything else to bite.

I may shut that pasture off from the horses; if they get bit on the face, they will have an anaphylactic reaction and could die because horses aren't capable of breathing thru their mouth.

Bushogging is becoming a necessity, need to mow again but that old saying "can't dance and it's too wet to plow" certainly holds a lot of water this weeknthego:

High temps 58, rain all day, down to 39 tonight.  I'm a patient person, but this much rain even has my eyeballs rolling.  This is getting to be really tough on the crop-growing and hay-cutting season.

First cut is typically Memorial Day in this area, so a lot of drying out has to happen for that to be on schedule.


----------



## TICA

It is lovely today and I the plan is to rake up all the branches and trees that fell during the winter.  I'm crossing my fingers the sun sticks around for a while.


----------



## That Guy

Copperheads, Rattlers and Cotton Mouths . . . oh my!  Hope you do shutdown the pasture cum mini pond.  And sinkholes?  Nothin' like enjoying the day only to have the rug literally pulled out from under ya.

We're having a little front blowing through with the possibilites of a thunder storm for the next couple days.  Not gonna do much for our lack of rain.  As my dad always said, just enough to give the plants a drink.


----------



## Ozarkgal

The rain cleared up today, but still cloudy and overcast.  I have a few more plants to get into the ground after a trip to town this weekend...gotta stay out of town..High supposed to be in the 70's.

TWH..we have not seen any water mocs in the creek yet..(knock on wood).  This cooler weather must be keeping them in a slow wake up mode this spring.  Snakes are the only thing I'm really terrified of here in this neck of the woods.  Even the threat of tornados doesn't strike fear in my heart like poisonous snakes. 

 Yes, you're right about the aggressiveness of water mocs, a copperhead is relatively docile and will try to get away instead of biting, but a cottonmouth (water moc) will come after you with a vengeance.  It's the Gangsta's I worry myself to death over during snake season.  They go after anything that moves, and they are probably too small to survive a bite.  It's a mission to keep all the flora and fauna down to remove all possible cover.


----------



## TICA

If I lived where there were snakes like that, I'd be packing up and moving!!!   So much for walking barefoot in the grass...


----------



## TWHRider

TICA said:


> If I lived where there were snakes like that, I'd be packing up and moving!!!   So much for walking barefoot in the grass...



Nope, no walking barefoot.  There's worse to worry about - lol Black Widows, Brown recluse, fire ants, ants in general, big "things" that I never laid eyes on when I lived on the OH/PA border--------------

I always wear socks and tennis shoes.  It's a whole 'nuther critter world south of the Mason-Dixon.  I was used to Massasagua Swamp Rattlers and Timber Rattlers, where I grew up in NE Ohio but living amongst three types of viper snakes and two types of venomous spiders has taught me to be even more watchful.

We also have Snapping turtles big enough to whack my leg off - lol lol  I don't know who kills who, the snakes or the turtles, or if they just live and let live.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> . . . live and let live.



That's my philosophy all the way.  UNLESS, they invade my space.  Then, they are dead as dead.


----------



## Anne

Come to think of it, I'm glad I don't live near water here.  I love the sound of a creek running, etc, but the thought of water moccasins is too skeery....   I've seen black widows in the garden; recluse in the buildings, etc, but they don't sneak up on you like a snake.

Nice and sunny today; the Northern Orioles are passing through so hubby put the feeder out, and we're enjoying them while we can, as they will be moving North soon.


----------



## That Guy

I love the Orioles.  Have had Mom, Dad and Junior visit my feeders in the past.  Hummers are visiting the feeder and I need to get out there and clean them . . . (the feeders, not the birds).  Although, I have enjoyed hummers flying back and forth through the mist from the sprinklers and having themselves a refreshing shower.

Fog is in but we didn't get any rain as predicted.  We can get rain any time of year besides the usual winter storms.  One May, about 10 years ago, it poured incessantly all month.  Another time, about 20 years ago or more, lightning rushed in off the bay and killed someone trying to get off the beach.  Nothing that dramatic, today.  Just the usual coastal pattern.


----------



## Steve

As I write this post on May 10th, it is raining and the temperature is dropping.. 
We had temps in the 30c mark for the past few days and they are calling for -10c for tonight with freezing rain followed by the possibility of another 10-12 cms of SNOW !!!!!

WHERE IS SPRING ????????

I am seriously thinking of putting my snow tires back on .....


----------



## Knightofalbion

Still lovely here. Though it feels strange to be warm and dry for a change!


----------



## Planxty

After a couple of nice spring days, its back to cool, windy, and rainy conditions. Below average temp for this time of the , worst spring ive encountered. Nature is 4 to 6 weeks behind, not many insects birds and flowers on show.


----------



## TWHRider

Big downpour this morning - gully washer to steal Ozarkgal's words

Put the slams to me doing any bushogging - I may be forced to run the vacuum - like it or not:sorrow:


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had rain for the past few days, very nice and much needed. :rain: This morning the sun is out, so we may be back to warm and sunny days. *TWH*, running the vacuum ain't too bad, just blast some tunes, and swivel those hips! :love_heart:  *Knightofalbion*, glad you're still drying out and warming up there.   Strange weather nowadays for many of us.


----------



## TICA

Rained yesterday and this morning but seems to have stopped for now.  We needed the rain, but Holy Cow - the black flies have come alive.  Got eaten alive earlier today.


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful day!  On the way back from visiting my "maniac" for vehicle scheduled maintenance, drove by the old neighborhood along The Point.  Didn't see any of the crew and there ain't much in the way of waves.  Gee, I miss living right on the water but am enjoying life a mile inland...    Hello Kitty is outside napping in the sun and Acorn Woodpeckers are visiting the birdbath right outside my window.  Nice.


----------



## Steve

As I write this post at 9:00am on Sunday the 12th of May, *IT IS SNOWING *!!!!!


----------



## Planxty

We got Hailstones   :9


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve said:


> As I write this post at 9:00am on Sunday the 12th of May, *IT IS SNOWING *!!!!!



 Is this something abnormal in your area for this time of year?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does this mean your garden isn't going to happen this year?

Beautiful here today around 67F for the high today.  We were supposed to get some rain for the last two days, but it didn't happen.  Today I'll have to water the plants and need to mow the grass.

*That Guy*​...sounds like you had a beautiful day yesterday.  Watching contented animals gives one a good feeling of well being..

Planxty: 





> We got Hailstones  :9



Hope you didn't get any property damage from the sky rocks


----------



## TWHRider

All of Middle Tennessee is under a Frost Advisory for tonight (May 12th - 13th)

Some areas are expected to fall as low as 34 degrees and my weather predictor is saying we will fall to 36 degrees  What is up with that?  The weather lady said this will break every low record for this time of year in Tennessee.  Heck, I'm from the OH/PA border and this would break records up there for this time of year.

This will not bode well for the gardeners.  Many folks already have their gardens sprouting, in this area, but the plants are still very fragile


----------



## Planxty

Ozarkgal said:


> Planxty:
> 
> Hope you didn't get any property damage from the sky rocks




No just titchy hailstones, just fed up waiting for some normal spring weather, cant get out with the camera and going stir crazy.


----------



## That Guy

SNOW?  HAILSTONES?  FROST?  Oh, my!!!  So, it is with some embarrassment (not really) that I'm here to report another gorgeous morning along the California Central Coast.  Fog did come in last night...


----------



## Steve

Boo-Hoo.....

It snowed on and off all day but the ground is too warm for it to accumulate.. It just melted as it fell..
Temperature drops down to -8c tonight...............


----------



## TWHRider

Has anyone seen the news blurp about the creeping sheet of ice in Minnesota, that has already damaged a couple homes?!

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...onto-minnesota-shore-surge-toward-houses?lite

Unbelievable-------------------------------

Middle Tennessee has broke the record for low temps, this time of year.  It is 34 degrees right now.  They said chances of frost are reduced to 10% by May 2nd in this area - frost this time of year has never happened.  Not good for farmers

BUT not to worry, we're going to be 85 degrees by Wednesday with no chance of frost at night.  I was happy with 65 degrees yesterday - I do not do well when it's 85 degrees and the humidity is 100%


----------



## rkunsaw

It's Ali Gory's fault. He never should have invented GLOW BULL warming.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> It's Ali Gory's fault. He never should have invented GLOW BULL warming.



Gory should never have been invented.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> Has anyone seen the news blurp about the creeping sheet of ice in Minnesota, that has already damaged a couple homes?!
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...onto-minnesota-shore-surge-toward-houses?lite
> 
> Unbelievable-------------------------------
> 
> Middle Tennessee has broke the record for low temps, this time of year.  It is 34 degrees right now.  They said chances of frost are reduced to 10% by May 2nd in this area - frost this time of year has never happened.  Not good for farmers
> 
> BUT not to worry, we're going to be 85 degrees by Wednesday with no chance of frost at night.  I was happy with 65 degrees yesterday - I do not do well when it's 85 degrees and the humidity is 100%



This is a wild and whacky spring.  I have started a couple of times to put away winter clothes, but didn't get to it...good thing!
I'm with you on the 65 degree weather, we had that yesterday, too.  I can't function well when it gets above 80 degrees.  Although this spring weather is crazy, I'll take it if it means putting off the hot, humid summer.


----------



## That Guy

Yeah, was reading about the ice sheet "sh*t" in Minnesota (don'tchyaknow...).  Pretty amazing.  Here, the fog's pulling back and surf's picking up.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Well, here it comes..it's starting to heat up, for now at least.  High of 87 degrees today...bummer!  Guess it's better than the snow some are getting!


----------



## Steve

It has stopped snowing but it is really cold and very damp..

Only a high during the day of 6c and at night it drops down to -10c...

We had 3 or 4 days of nice weather last week.. Was that summer ???


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful gray sky along the coast should pull back to a sunny day but wind is supposed to pick up making things pretty wild outside the bay.


----------



## Anne

TWHRider said:


> Has anyone seen the news blurp about the creeping sheet of ice in Minnesota, that has already damaged a couple homes?!
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...onto-minnesota-shore-surge-toward-houses?lite
> 
> Unbelievable-------------------------------
> 
> Middle Tennessee has broke the record for low temps, this time of year.  It is 34 degrees right now.  They said chances of frost are reduced to 10% by May 2nd in this area - frost this time of year has never happened.  Not good for farmers
> 
> BUT not to worry, we're going to be 85 degrees by Wednesday with no chance of frost at night.  I was happy with 65 degrees yesterday - I do not do well when it's 85 degrees and the humidity is 100%



Saw that ice sheet in Mn...we lived near there for years.   Guess it's happened before, but is rare.....depends on wind, temps, etc.   

Getting too hot for me already; heard some areas might get to 105 today.


----------



## Steve

I have come to the conclusion that last week we had lovely weather..
That was summer !!!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Lows in the 50s and highs near 80 expected all this week. A slight chance of rain most days.


----------



## That Guy

105???!!!  Anne!  I'm melting just thinking about it.  Please, don't tell me it's humid, too!  With that news, I will not tell you how nice it is here, this morning.  (darn -- just did...)


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> 105???!!!  Anne!  I'm melting just thinking about it.  Please, don't tell me it's humid, too!  With that news, I will not tell you how nice it is here, this morning.  (darn -- just did...)



We only had in the high 80's....today, 75 and VERY humid..but the sun's not out, so it's kinda nice.     Oh, I know CA has great weather pretty much all year, That Guy.  But, I'd eventually miss the snow; not so much the high heat & humidity.  Thank heavens for A/C!!!!!


----------



## Pappy

Cool and rainy at the lake today,but that's typical New York weather. Wait 5 mins. And it will change.&#55357;&#56487;&#55357;&#56487;&#55357;&#56487;&#55357;&#56487;


----------



## SeaBreeze

We've had some hotter weather lately, high 70s, low 80s.  But luckily we've also cooled off a bit and had some rain too.  It rained this afternoon after a hot walk in the park with the dog, and cooled things off nicely. :rain: If I had my druthers, I have 70 degree temps all summer long, don't like the heat.


----------



## Planxty

Ive just been reading about the Tornados affecting Texas, i hope any of you guys out there are safe and sound.


----------



## That Guy

Yeah, saw that news about the Texas Tornado Alley terrible destruction and lose of life.  Terrifying!


----------



## That Guy

Anne, we have lots of snow in California and if you don't wanna take a drive to it, you can even live in the areas where it snows.  But, speaking of it being warm and the sun not being out . . . was visiting my son after he moved to Austin, TX . . . they're night owls so we were getting some ice cream at about 0100 (1 a.m. for you civilians) and sweat was pouring down my back in 90 degree humidity.  Whew!


----------



## That Guy

Checked with my favorite local weather guy and, sure enough, a little weak low pressure system passed through bringing a shower to San Francisco and drizzle for us.  Pretty much move on east, now.


----------



## Steve

Not bad weather up here..
Sunny days with the temp in the upper teens to lower 20's c and nights in the lower single digits (6 to 8c).. 

*THE BLACK FLIES ARE OUT IN FULL FORCE !!!  And boy there are lots of them !!!!*
They are so big they actually will carry you away......
Well, someone has to feed them, but not me !!!


----------



## Steve

Today is May 24th.. 
It is now almost 6:00am..
The temperature outside is now *-3c*....

Just to let you know that it still isn't time to plant anything in the ground yet.. Heavy frost and we will most likely get more frost ...............


----------



## Michael.

On this side of the planet it is wet and miserable

Looking at my digital clock the Temperature inside is only 60F 

Looks like we will have to switch on the heating.


----------



## Pappy

Upstate NY, 46 and raining. Brrrr. I still have thin Florida blood in my veins.


----------



## Steve

I have the heat on daily.. 
Actually we still have the electric blanket on the bed and we use it every night..


----------



## pchinvegas

We are enjoying great weather this week and last. Mid 80's nice breeze. Windows open living on the porch !


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  My favorite time of year.  Yea, Spring!  Full moon bringing major tide swing; super low in the morning and super high in the evening.  Nice south swell dying off with a 17-second head-high north/northwest long-period swell building.  Winds have been gale force on the outer waters but some protected spots are clean enough.  Haven't heard of any tourists falling off the cliff or getting washed off the beach . . . but, hey, it's early and the season has just begun....

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## TWHRider

I would take today's weather for the rest of the year!  Nice cool breeze, high's mid-70's, low's will be mid-40's; just cool enough to be nice yet the plants won't freeze.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> I would take today's weather for the rest of the year!  Nice cool breeze, high's mid-70's, low's will be mid-40's; just cool enough to be nice yet the plants won't freeze.




 Same here...perfect weather today. Just went outside with the Gangstas for their last evening round. I had to wear a light jacket, it's actually chilly and not humid. Plus, there is a beautiful full moon tonight.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been the warmest today, mid 80's and sunny, with plenty of fluffy clouds to bring a cool breeze.  Took a nice late afternoon walk with hubby on a wooded path...super nice!  Also wish we could keep the cool and pleasant weather throughout summer...do not like too much heat. :sunshine:


----------



## Steve

Frost again tonight.. Low tonight is around the -1c mark..

Today was nice.. Sunny and the temp was 17c which is warm for us.. That's about 63 fahrenheit..........


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve said:


> Frost again tonight.. Low tonight is around the -1c mark..
> 
> Today was nice.. Sunny and the temp was 17c which is warm for us.. That's about 63 fahrenheit..........



That's pretty warm for you Steve...careful you don't get heat stroke.  Be sure to wear sunscreen and drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## Anne

Beautiful here today, too...70's and sunny.  Steve, hope the weather improves for you soon.   Pappy, you must miss FL; for now, anyway.


----------



## That Guy

Nice day.  But, heard rumors of rain coming by Monday.  Gotta check some reliable forecasters and see what's what.  Probably why there's northwest swell but often, this time of year, rain comes from a disturbance off Mexico . . .    Meteorology ain't easy.


----------



## TWHRider

That Guy said:


> . . .    Meteorology ain't easy.



It is if you watch the cowsnthego:


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> It is if you watch the cowsnthego:



I've heard that.  Unfortunately, I'm the son of an aviator and not a farmer and those fly guys always use science . . .   Oh, wait a minute . . . !  I remember way back that the Navy weather guys competed with a farmer and his cow and the farmer won!  Excellent.


----------



## Anne

TWHRider said:


> It is if you watch the cowsnthego:



Cows????   Seems I've heard that before, but can't remember what it was all about....refresh my memory, please??


----------



## SifuPhil

It was up close to 80 and humid the last few days, then all of a sudden it got only to 50 during the day and dropped to freezing at night for the last two days, strong winds blowing.

Once again Pennsylvania shows how messed-up it is ...


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Steve

They are calling for up to *15cms* of *SNOW* just north of us.. 
Definitely nothing for our area but it is still a bit on the cool side with night time temps dipping down way below the freezing mark..
Daytime temps are lovely in the upper teens (16c to 19c) with a slight breeze.....

The black flies are out so strong that you can actually see clouds of them..
The stagnant waters are covered with larva....
More to come along with those mosquitoes....


----------



## TWHRider

Steve, you sure are having a time of it with the weather

Are these the Black B****rds you're talking about?  I generally don't see them until late July/August and thankfully very few of them.  Folks that aren't familiar with these flies, take a look at that stinger.

These S.O.B.'s will get onto a horse and just about drop the horse to its knees when they bite.  There is not a fly spray in the world that keeps them off livestock and feeding garlic to the horse doesn't phase them either.  They find their target by it's motion, seem to prefer darker colored animals and, a layd down in Louisiana has been bitten five times, so far this year, while trying to smack them off her horses.

If I can get them, I pull their wings off and just let them crawl around until they die.  Gives me personal satisfaction for how they welt my horses up and make them bleed, plus they are too damn big for me to listen to them "squish" anyway.


----------



## That Guy

Yikes!  Those flies are nasty!

Cool here.  (like totally...)  Sure enough, late season low pressure, cold front making its way through.  Brought swell and will create severe conditions in tornado alley as it head east...


----------



## Steve

It is May 27th and as I write this post it is -4c out..
I still have the heat on in the house and we still have the electric blanket on the bed......

Yes the days are quite pleasant at a balmy 18c to 20c and sunny, but the nights are still below freezing.. Too early to plant anything in the vegetable garden..


SPRING ??????


----------



## That Guy

Steve, anything above 20c is fine with me.  Sounds awfully cold there, otherwise.

Still a cool low 60'sF here and a slight chance of rain.  It happens.  One May about 10 years or so ago it literally poured cats and dogs all month.  Then, we sometimes will get a thunder storm come in off the bay in summer.  One July, people were killed by lightning trying to get off the beach.  So rare an occurrence here on the west coast, nobody expects it.


----------



## Steve

Guy...
Look where we live.. On top of lake Huron..
In the village of Massey....


----------



## Anne

Wow Steve, bet it's really beautiful up in your area.  I know it drags on when you're waiting for Spring, but I guess I'll envy you when we have 90+ degrees and high humidity....


----------



## Steve

Anne..
We live in the real country.. We see on our property Black Bears, Deer, Grey Wolves, Coyote, Foxes, loads of Rabbits, Eagles galore, and many smaller animals such as Raccoons, Groundhogs, and Porcupines...
We have one of the best Musky fishing waters around not to mention Salmon and Walleye.. 
We have great nature walking and hiking trails..
We are in the "Canadian Shield" which means surrounded by very picturesque rock and mountains..
Very reasonable price wi$e to live up here.. Our $$$$$ (pension) goes much further..
So the temperature is a bit behind yours, but we eventually catch up..

What I like about our area is we can breath air that hasn't been breathed before.. Very clean !!!!!


----------



## That Guy

Except for the ice cold temps, it sounds absolutely beautiful, Steve.

Here, pretty much like the last couple of "daze".  Fog is in, 20% chance of rain and temps in the low 60s.  They're callin' it rain but not even a drizzle or a spritz, actually.  More like a couple of random drops...


----------



## Anne

Steve, that sounds almost perfect.  Canada is one of the places I would choose to live; well, there or Montana....both have so much beauty.  We have some wildlife here, but not the water; most lakes are man-made.

And the weather gets ever stranger:  http://www.theweatherspace.com/2013...n-hour-nearly-stationary-and-then-backs-west/


----------



## That Guy

Getting better all the time.


----------



## TICA

Sunny and 16c here today and quite pleasant!  Like Steve, I usually have the heat on in the evening.  The warm weather is taking it's time this year.  We have "no see ums" here and although small, bite like the big boys.  Being on the ocean helps a lot with the flying creatures but they still come out in droves.


----------



## Ozarkgal

High of 86° today with thunderstorms predicted for this afternoon and evening and for the next two days.  TWH..ticks seem to be very active this year, and I got chigger bites on my butt, from plopping my hinney down in the grass.:banghead:  I'm not usually terribly affected by them, but my hubby, like yours  is a chigger magnet, as well as mosquitoes.  For some reason, mosquitoes don't bite me, but seem to love that Italian blood.


----------



## That Guy

Fog is in but with high pressure setting up an off shore flow things will clear out and warm up nicely later.  Noticed that the low bringing us rain earlier in the week moved into the Tornado Alley as expected and created a line of severe weather north to south.  Small south swell moving in mixed with local wind swell.


----------



## TICA

Birds woke me up this morning - so much better than the sound of the alarm!  Sunny and lovely here this morning.  18 C now but predicted to rise to 27 C, warmest day so far this year.  Hope everyone in tornado alley is OK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## That Guy

Saw that line of severe weather moving through the middle of the country.  Worry about all the folks having to deal with that.

Things here are beautiful.  High pressure with offshore flow warming up nicely.  Swell still smallish local wind stuff.  Wind out on the bay not too bad and saw some sailboats enjoying the day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rain, thunderstorms, more rain...about 4-5 inches since yesterday.  The creek is rising and running like a white water river, but behaving itself nicely.  Sorry to hear about the folks in OK and MS with more tornadoes, I can only imagine the stress. I guess we are expected to get more bad weather through tomorrow. 

 Only one brief power outage, using computers on batteries now (which are getting low), because we are at the end of the power line and get the most jolt in outages.  I can't afford anymore fried computers. The electric company crews have been trimming branches away from power lines here for the past two weeks.  We stopped them on our road and asked them to come down to our place, which they didn't know existed, but they still manage to get a bill to us every month.  Hope all the trimming helps with the frequent outages.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> The creek is rising and running like a white water river, but behaving itself nicely.



And so, the roots of the old saying, "Nice weather if'n the creek don't rise . . . "  Hope it continues to behave for you.

Honestly, not to brag, but the question is, "How's the weather by you?" and I'm just gonna say ... Nice.


----------



## janfromflorida

I'm not brave enough to check the outside temp.  Thermometer on sliding glass door says it is 106 on the sunporch.  78 in the house with the AC running full tilt.  A little rain would be welcome, I just don't want to see any hurricanes heading this way.


----------



## Anne

Ozarkgal,  hope you stay safe today and don't lose power.   We got about 4+ inches of rain, also, and lots of lightning and LOUD thunder throughout the night; but today is humid, bu very nice, and sunny.

 It's terrible that OK has gotten hit twice in just a couple of days....if I lived there, it would be time to move, for sure, if possible.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Thanks Anne...Sure not complaining about the rain...come August we'll probably be wishing for it. Not really even complaining about power outages. In light of what other are suffering through with the tornados, my weather is a cake walk right now. 

By the way, cool signature...  Never more apropos than right now.


----------



## Anne

Thanks, Ozarkgal; was hoping the siggy wouldn't get me in trouble, but had an inkling we all pretty much think in a similar way in that respect.....

You're so right; we have it wonderful; a bit much rain at once isn't anything compared to what some are going through now.  Also, the past couple years have been so dry, we have to be thankful we're about out of the drought for awhile.   My garden is still sitting in water, but it will recover with a day or so of sunshine.


----------



## TICA

Hot, hot, hot and not much of a breeze.  Suppose it isn't as hot as you guys get it in the South, but holy cow, it is warm out there!!!  Rain predicted for tonight and tomorrow, but that's what they said the last few days, and it didn't happen.

And.... you folks mentioned chiggers - educate me on what the heck is a chigger????


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> And.... you folks mentioned chiggers - educate me on what the heck is a chigger????



Chiggers are mite larva that feed on the fluids in skin cells and itch like hell.  We have 'em here in California but only remember being bitten when I was in the Midwest.


----------



## That Guy

I will no longer apologize for being here where the weather is beautiful.  Okay, I am not spoiled . . . just lucky AND a big wimp!  Got up to my limit of 79F yesterday and that's gettin' "HOT" to me.  Supposed to cool down to 74F today.  That's here along the Pacific coast with that frigid Japanese current.  Inland a few miles away and over the coastal mountains, it's upwards of 90F... Phooey on that!

Saw that severe weather moved on from the Midwest toward the East Coast and that the Mississippi is flooding at record levels.  If you are in any of those areas getting hit, all the best to you.  Hang in there!


----------



## Steve

Years ago (1970 ?) we (my first wife & the kids) went down to Virginia Beach camping for 4 weeks from Montreal..
It was HOT and unknowingly of the dangers, I sat on the grass with only a bathing suit on.. 
Well, it didn't take long for my tush to get red bumps on it..
Yup, I had chiggers in my tush.. The campground told me to put Vaseline on my tush and the chiggers will die of lack of air.. 
Yeah, right !!!
Did you ever try to keep heavy Vaseline on your tush all day for a few days ??? Forget it !!! 
I don't remember what happened but somehow they eventually went..
I remember extremely tender trying to sit.. Almost impossible !!!
They must of gone because I don't have any today...........................


----------



## Anne

Chiggers are nasty little critters, for sure.  The itching keeps you up at night and the only thing I found so far that helps some is a chickweed salve.  Even that takes a day or so to work, tho.   

Any of you Southerners find something that works fast, or better yet, repels the dang things???   They're worse than the seed ticks, at least you can see those.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Chiggers 101*

We have made the rounds of all the repellents and remedies. Chiggers don't burrow into the skin as commonly believed, but rather they attach themselves to the skin and inject a high powered salivary enzyme into the skin which liquifies the tissue, which they then feed on, before dropping off.  By the time you notice the itch from a chigger bite, he is long gone, which is why touted home remedies, sch as clear nail polish, bleach and trying to suffocate them with ointments won't work.

There are many remedies on the market for the bites, and one works just about as well as another.  But in reality, if these pestilent critters serve you up for lunch, your gonna itch!


----------



## rkunsaw

Arkansas is full of chiggers but I haven't seen a one where we are now. But I have had a lt of experience with them.

When you get chiggers or have been where you are likely to have them, put one cup of chlorine bleach in a bathtub of water and 
soak in it for a few minutes.  If you are going to an area where you might get ticks or chiggers, spray your clothes the day before with a weak mixture of permethrin. let the clothes dry before putting them on.


----------



## TICA

Steve said:


> Years ago (1970 ?) we (my first wife & the kids) went down to Virginia Beach camping for 4 weeks from Montreal..
> It was HOT and unknowingly of the dangers, I sat on the grass with only a bathing suit on..
> Well, it didn't take long for my tush to get red bumps on it..
> Yup, I had chiggers in my tush.. The campground told me to put Vaseline on my tush and the chiggers will die of lack of air..
> Yeah, right !!!
> Did you ever try to keep heavy Vaseline on your tush all day for a few days ??? Forget it !!!
> I don't remember what happened but somehow they eventually went..
> I remember extremely tender trying to sit.. Almost impossible !!!
> They must of gone because I don't have any today...........................


Ughhhhh.   Sounds just painful.  The idea of having something living on me is creepy to say the least never mind the itch.  Ewwww!!!


----------



## Steve

Today is June 3rd and I am still waiting for SPRING to come..
Our nights are still almost down to the freezing mark.. Daytime in the upper teens to the lower 20's c...

Yesterday I tried to turn the soil in our raised vegetable gardens but got eaten up alive by those pesty black flies and mosquitoes.. Way too much stagnant waters around..

Today I will attempt to finish turning the soil and hopefully get the onion bulbs in the ground..
Perhaps some seeds as well with the help of my dear princess (wife)....


One good thing is we don't have any chiggers up here.. No fleas.. No ticks.. 
Just colder weather which we are used to..

Oh yes, We do have black flies and mosquitoes and no see-ums.........


----------



## That Guy

Geez, Steve, I'm sorry to hear you are still freezing and dealing with nasty biting bugs.

With that, I'll just say that here the fog is in and will be burning off for another pleasant day . . .


----------



## Steve

This morning just north of us they woke up to 4 cms of snow.. Timmins ....

This morning I swear I saw some snow flakes falling down..
The low tonight is supposed to be -3c...

Please remember this is June 3rd and not March.....

Could someone please tell me when to plant our veggies in the garden ?????
At this rate, I may as well plant snow flowers....


----------



## TICA

Steve said:


> This morning just north of us they woke up to 4 cms of snow.. Timmins ....
> 
> This morning I swear I saw some snow flakes falling down..
> The low tonight is supposed to be -3c...
> 
> Please remember this is June 3rd and not March.....
> 
> Could someone please tell me when to plant our veggies in the garden ?????
> At this rate, I may as well plant snow flowers....



I feel for ya buddy!  Snow in June just doesn't seem right.  Rained here this morning, but now the sun is out and the temp is high teens which is how I like it.  Not too cold - not too hot.  Finally starting to feel like Summer is on the way.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Oh, do I need that now.  I walked out in the pasture on a spur of the moment yesterday to see how much havoc the electric company was inflicting on the trees they were trimming away from the power lines, and my fence the branches were falling on.  Halfway out I knew I was in for it, because I forgot to spray repellant on. Sure enough, those little red B*****'s got me..Aaarrrggghhh!

*TWH*..once again, thanks for the tip.  You have lots of good ideas up your sleeve.

This weather is a gift for this time of year.  High 70's to low 80's the last few days...it's actually chilly in the mornings when I go out to feed that pesky crowing 5:30 a.m. rooster.  He's putting the Gangsta's, as well as us on his schedule.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Jeeze, Steve...Me thinks you may have to give up on that garden, or build a green house.  Do you have your plants started in pots, or do you sow directly into the ground?

I'm surprised you have mosquitoes as cool as it is.  Maybe yours have adapted to the colder climate.  We don't usually see them until it warms up.


----------



## Anne

TWH, thanks so much for the tip on the soap - we sure could use some here, too.  I was considering getting some Lava soap, since that did seem to help with itching from mosquito bites, but it is so drying on the skin, I hoped there was something else....I'll be getting some of that now, instead.

Wow, Steve, that is chilly for June...up in MN we finally learned to plant most things June 1st, as planting in May usually resulted in covering things because of frosts.  Apparently, this year their gardens are quite late also, because of the rain and cooler weather.

I remember the mosquitoes...warm, humid, cool, didn't matter.  Sometimes, literal swarms of them when you stepped out the door in the evening, and you couldn't sit outside without having to swat the darn things.  We rarely see any here, and don't miss that at all.   Ozarkgal, I'm surprised you have them...are there lakes near you???


----------



## That Guy

I was thinking the same thing about a greenhouse or hotbox for steve's "Spring" planting.

Fog and onshore flow has kept things on the cool side, here.  Supposed to warm up nicely for the weekend...


----------



## Steve

Well, yesterday we planted some veggies in our raised gardens.. 
Red onions, tomato seeds, parsnip seeds, broccoli seeds, and radish seeds.....
By planting seeds, we are OK with that as far as the weather goes.. Hopefully NO MORE FROST .....

Today we will try to plant more seeds and on Friday we will be planting some veggie plants.. 
Enough is Enough !!!!!!!!!

I built some raised gardens because of the soil around here.. Mostly clay and also it is much easier to work in the garden sitting on the edge rather than bending down for hours which we can't do any more....... Also keeps some animals out .... HOPEFULLY !!!!
The raised gardens are built from 2X4's--16feet long.. 
I cut off 3 feet and made the garden 13 feet X 3 feet X 2 feet high.. 
Made 2 of them.. I used the log house method .. Overlapping the corners..
Filled them up with rich black soil, compost, and some peat moss....

Good to go for several years.. NO fertilizer or chemicals to make them grow.........
Just good soil and compost (that we make).....


----------



## That Guy

Yeah, Steve, raised beds are the way to go.  Glad to see you are making compost, too.  I am a composting fool!  There's just something so magical about . . . making dirt.

Weather here continues the usual June Gloom.  Gotta accept it if ya wanna live on the coast.  Again, supposed to burn off by midday . . .     We shall see...


----------



## Steve

We have one of those big black composters as well as a smaller one.. We compost almost everything except anything with fat..
Used coffee beans mixed with ground egg shells makes for a great fertilizer for the garden..

The weather today was cloudy all day with the occasional shower.. The temp climbed up to a balmy 16c.......
The black flies and the mosquitoes were in full force.. 
Unfortunately big and healthy and hungry..


----------



## TICA

Another beautiful day here.  Forecast is that we will have rain on the weekend, the system hitting Florida will wind it's way up to us by Friday.   Prediction is that we will have more hurricanes than every before this year.  I'm hoping that because the warm weather has been so slow coming, the ocean will remain cool and keep the winds offshore.   Crossing my fingers anyway.  We had a wild one in the past that really caused a lot of damage so I'm always prepared now.   Whenever I hear there is a hurricane coming I can hear my Grandmother, who is no longer with us but always in my heart, saying "fill up the water buckets and load up the wood box".  I usually fill up the bathtub and always make sure I have some wood in the house in case I have to use the fireplace.   Boil some eggs and have lots of sandwich meats on hand.  Ahhh.... the Atlantic storm season is coming!!


----------



## That Guy

We're in the usual summer pattern.


----------



## TICA

Starting to drizzle and heavy rain expected tonight!


----------



## That Guy

Heavy fog hugging the cliffs with a beautiful 22-second overhead southswell finally arriving.  Won't last long as they tend to come and go quickly.  Dangerous for the clueless as there can be up to 15-20 minutes of no waves with the sea as calm as bathwater.  THEN, here they come marching in to clean things out.  A lot of people get into serious trouble.


----------



## Anne

Gorgeous here today.  Had carpets cleaned yesterday, yay, Stanley steamer, lol.  They did a great job, and now I'm cleaning up on furniture, etc.  trying to be outside as much as possible, too.

TICA, hope the storms aren't too bad where you are..stay safe!!!


----------



## TICA

Rained really hard yesterday, but the sun is trying to peek through today and the temperature is nice, not too hot and not too cold.  Calling for light showers tonight, but for now, it is patio sitting weather.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> the temperature is nice, not too hot and not too cold.



Just the way I like it, TICA.

Here, the fog came in so thick overnight it was like a heavy drizzle.  Temps in 60s and gray sky, today.


----------



## TICA

Was overcast this morning, but the sun is out right now.  I think they are calling for more rain tomorrow.  The good thing is the grass is lovely and green!  The bad thing is it is growing too fast so lots of mowing.....


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> the grass is lovely and green!  The bad thing is it is growing too fast so lots of mowing.....



Grass here no longer lovely and green but still seems to grow into dried out fire tinder.  Makes the costal hills golden but, constant weed eating and mowing going on for good reason...


----------



## TICA

TWHRider: Tornado warnings must be terrifying!   I've never been through one and hope I never am.

Overcast this morning, calling for rain later this afternoon.  Pretty drab day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWH....glad you dodged that bullet yesterday.  Tornados seem to be especially nasty this year...we are sitting in a bowl with hills all around us, so I have maybe a false sense of security also.  

The weather is heating this week 96 today and higher for the rest of the week.  Looks like our wonderful spring weather is over.  I am so not looking forward to the heat and especially the humidity.


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hot and dry in my neck of the woods, lawns and fields are brown, thunderstorms only bring dry lightening and wind, temps near 100. :sunshine:


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> Hot and dry in my neck of the woods, lawns and fields are brown, thunderstorms only bring dry lightening and wind, temps near 100. :sunshine:



Dangerous fire combination.  Hope things stay in check.  We're having fires around the state and see that Colorado is in trouble, too.


----------



## That Guy

Was wonderfully sky blue this morning and calm.  Then, high clouds moved in and turned the sky a solid gray.  While looking up at it, a beautiful hawk glided by low.  Wasn't the usual red-tail.  Have seen similar type in a group of three sitting in a tree near the house.  High clouds moved out leaving wispy cirrus around blue sky.  Nice temps.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> It was 72 degrees at 5:30 AM
> 
> The dew point will reach into the 70's today, so that 95 degrees will "feel like" somewhere over 100 and that moist air will be stifling to say the least.
> 
> Oh Happy Day - not



The humidity is the worst.  I've spent a lot of time in humid places and it can just be overwhelming.  YUK!  Sorry to hear you are swimming in it.


----------



## That Guy

Heavy fog as thick as "sea poop" moved in overnight.  Slowly . . . very slowly burning off.  Expecting sunshine and nice temps later . . .


----------



## jeffery 53

Wet and windy


----------



## That Guy

Sure enough.  The thick fog burned off leaving beautiful blue sky and pleasant temps in low 70s.  Prevailing wind has not yet arrived so afternoon should be excellent, too.  My son flew in for a meeting in San Francisco.  While we chatted on the phone, he said it was a perfect day in The City.


----------



## Pappy

We visited Monterey Bay in 57 while stationed at Camp Roberts. Are the seals still there? Back then there were a lot of them right off the docks. For some reason I remember Salinas and I think there was a prison there. Sugar beets were the big harvest. Huge sugar farms dotted the countryside.


----------



## That Guy

Pappy said:


> We visited Monterey Bay in 57 while stationed at Camp Roberts. Are the seals still there? Back then there were a lot of them right off the docks. For some reason I remember Salinas and I think there was a prison there. Sugar beets were the big harvest. Huge sugar farms dotted the countryside.



I'm glad I remember Monterey Bay in the '50's.  So much nicer, then.  Yes, Pappy, the seals and sea lions are still packing the docks and barking for your return.  Sometime ago, they actually became a major problem on the boat docks and some even sunk a sailboat!  Salinas, the home of John Steinbeck, is now the heart of Los Serenos y Los Nortenos gang insanity.  Not a nice place.  The prison where they all belong is in Soledad nearby.  Still a huge agricultural region, though with many a delicious fruit and vegetable bounty.


----------



## Pappy

That Guy said:


> I'm glad I remember Monterey Bay in the '50's.  So much nicer, then.  Yes, Pappy, the seals and sea lions are still packing the docks and barking for your return.  Sometime ago, they actually became a major problem on the boat docks and some even sunk a sailboat!  Salinas, the home of John Steinbeck, is now the heart of Los Serenos y Los Nortenos gang insanity.  Not a nice place.  The prison where they all belong is in Soledad nearby.  Still a huge agricultural region, though with many a delicious fruit and vegetable bounty.



Have you ever had occasion to visit Paso Robles? Spanish name El Paso de Robles ( the pass of the oaks) We lived on 10th Ave. for a while and then in a house we rented furnished for 45 dollars a month. My first son was born in Paso. We enjoyed visiting the Monisteries (sp) up and down the Rt. 101 highway.

Ah yes, it was Soladad prison. What a shame it has turned out that way. Several NYS cities have or are meeting the same faith. Gangs are very prominent in some places. Even to this day, I still miss that area we were in.


----------



## That Guy

Pappy said:


> Have you ever had occasion to visit Paso Robles? Spanish name El Paso de Robles ( the pass of the oaks) We lived on 10th Ave. for a while and then in a house we rented furnished for 45 dollars a month. My first son was born in Paso. We enjoyed visiting the Monisteries (sp) up and down the Rt. 101 highway.
> 
> Ah yes, it was Soladad prison. What a shame it has turned out that way. Several NYS cities have or are meeting the same faith. Gangs are very prominent in some places. Even to this day, I still miss that area we were in.



Ahhh, Paso Robles.  Well known today for it's vineyards.  $45/month . . . I, too, have the same memories.  But, then, it was a tough drain on my income at the time.  When I was first married, my wife and I passed on a nice little cottage along the cliffs that was going for $50K.  We were looking at $35K tops . . . !


----------



## JustBonee

It's a HOT summer here in Houston and humidity is so high....   but this is what is NORMAL here. 

Feel so badly for all the extreme weather events hitting all over the country.


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> It's a HOT summer here in Houston and humidity is so high....   but this is what is NORMAL here.
> 
> Feel so badly for all the extreme weather events hitting all over the country.



Was watching the Weather Channel (one of my favorites) last night and concerned about the intense line of severe weather moving across the eastern half of the US.  As I recall when I've been in those areas, a nice summer rain or regular ol' thunderstorm can be fun.  But, this stuff is just plain dangerous.


----------



## JustBonee

I think the best place to be for anyone who is in the middle of 'wide open spaces' ... to is go find a mountain range, and park yourself at the base.  .. SE side.  No? 

I'm thinking the center of the US will resemble the interior of Australia in time if this keeps up.


----------



## Pappy

It absolutely poured here today, and cold and windy. There are flood warnings all over the area. When I went outside, it was raining cats and dogs. I know this for sure because I stepped in a poodle. nthego:


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful weather here.  Had to go over the hill to the valley for some business and it wasn't even hot over there.  Nice day all around.


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## That Guy

Fog earlier pulled back leaving gray skies overhead.  Sun tried breaking through periodically but doubt it will be successful.  Temp high 60s with pretty light wind.  Some silly forecasters on radio and tv are calling for chance of rain but weather sites I'm checking don't show it.  Watch them show me wrong . . .


----------



## jeffery 53

over cast and rain again


----------



## That Guy

Marine layer at about 1,200 feet with fog slowly pulling back to the water.  Nice temps should rise to low 70s and none of that silly forecasted rain.  Not much swell with 20 knot winds on the outer bay.


----------



## TICA

Was nice yesterday and this morning, but calling for rain AGAIN for the next few days.


----------



## Pappy

Yes, TICA, we did have a great day yesterday. Today, it is raining again. Looks like it might be one of those cool, rainy summers NY is so famous for.


----------



## Anne

UGH.  It is *super-humid *today, and 82, but feels like 100.  I fear we are in for some dastardly storms if this keeps up....... :winter1:....where did you go???


----------



## Steve

Believe it or not, the weather up here has finally warmed up..
We now have around the 20c to 25c mark during the day and the nights are warm at 10c to 15c mark..
Sunny days with a slight breeze makes it just comfortable and with those night time temps, I finally took the electric blanket off the bed..


----------



## That Guy

Clear blue sky and temps in the 70s.  What the heck am I doing inside?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mid 80s here and partly sunny....comfortable, but super dry, would like some of that RAIN! :rain:


----------



## Knightofalbion

Dry and humid....


----------



## TICA

Called for rain but that didn't happen.  Was a lovely day but the noseeums have sprouted and managed to bite me good.  Benedryl or stronger is on the menu for me tonight as I have a bad reaction to the little beasts.


----------



## That Guy

Small craft advisory with winds about 25 knots.  Watched choppy sea outside the bay move ever closer and this afternoon trees are dancing.  Warm air, cool breeze.  Yeah Now!


----------



## Steve

Today is June 20th..
I just had the heat on in the house.. It is really cold tonight ......
I mean COLD !!!

Calling for a drop in temperature down to 2c ........


----------



## SeaBreeze

I guess in your neck of the woods Steve, that's pretty common, after all it's not officially summer yet, lol.  Hot here, low 90s F and sunny today, have the air conditioner on at nights in the bedroom.


----------



## Steve

Actually this weather is way below normal.. 
Usually by now, I would have the air conditioner in the window in the living room, but so far, the furnace is still on.......

Daytime the temperature goes up to the mid 20's with a slight breeze.. Truly lovely..
Nights are always on the cool side which is just great for sleeping with the window open.. We still have a comforter on the bed..


----------



## That Guy

We call the fog bank off shore our natural air conditioning and it works really well.  Small craft advisory, again.  30 knot winds out on the bay didn't move in as yesterday.  So, light breezes and blue skies on shore.


----------



## Pappy

Finally, we should get three days of nice, warm weather. Between the rain and the cold, this has been some spring. Hopefully, the nice weather will bring in some customers. Being a small resort town depends on good weather.


----------



## That Guy

Pappy said:


> Finally, we should get three days of nice, warm weather. Between the rain and the cold, this has been some spring. Hopefully, the nice weather will bring in some customers. Being a small resort town depends on good weather.



Darn those fickle tourists . . .


----------



## That Guy

Perfecto


----------



## Anne

Bright and sunny; getting humid again......Summer in the Ozarks.    :sunshine:


----------



## jeffery 53

overcast again


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful clear blue skies with temps in high seventies.  Wind picking up with small craft advisory out on the bay.  Rain forecast for next week . . .


----------



## jeffery 53

yes you guessed its raining again


----------



## TICA

A bit overcast this morning, but forecasting 24C and sunny for the next few days.   Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## That Guy

Chilly morning but warming up nicely and I'm outta here.  Catch y'all later . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze

We finally got a decent rain here that lasted for hours...much appreciated moisture for the brown landscapes.  Perfect timing too, right after my husband mowed the lawn. :rain:


----------



## That Guy

Were this winter, low pressure moving in out of the Gulf of Alaska would bring us a full-on storm.  But, just light rain forecasted to continue through Tuesday.  Will see what the rain gauge collected after it's over.


----------



## jeffery 53

well stopped raining but overcast


----------



## rkunsaw

Expecting sunshine and highs in the mid nineties all week. Humidity is on the rise and little chance of rain. Gotta water the garden again today.


----------



## TICA

Overcast but a lovely temp.  Calling for rain and maybe thunder this afternoon.  I choose not to believe that and wishing for sunshine!!


----------



## That Guy

Drizzly and gray (that's grey for our UK friends...).  Temps in 60s with calm winds.  No swell to speak of.  Hoping the predicted showers will at least bring some actual rain beyond depressing drizzle.


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny today----i do miss the rain


----------



## TICA

Sunny and once again calling for thunder showers.  That has been the forecast for days now, and other than a 20 minute rain shower, it has been hot and sunny.  Starting to get humid now so a good rain should help.  I just hope it rains overnight if it has to come and stays sunny during the day!!


----------



## JustBonee

Everyday now, deep down in Texas, it's hot (98-100), humid and we get teased with hints of rain.   
Love it when the wind kicks up a little.. feels good.


----------



## That Guy

Rain actually fell north of here toward San Francisco and beyond so we have scattered drizzle.  Pleasant temps is high 60s and no wind.  Supposed to clear up tomorrow and continue beautiful as high pressure builds over the eastern Pacific.  Small south swell at about 17 seconds predicted to move in tomorrow, also.  So, it will be fun in the sun...


----------



## pchinvegas

This week in Las Vegas, hot, hot and hotter up to 115-118 by the end of the week. After 24 years here it's no big deal summer is hot. I love that there's so little rain, I have always disliked rainy days so when we finally have one, it's enjoyable.


----------



## jeffery 53

A bit overcast this morning and not that warm


----------



## Pappy

Rained all night and calls for rain all day.....blub..blub.


----------



## TICA

Rained this morning and still overcast.  Looks like the skies might open again any minute.  I'm having an "indoor" day so don't mind a sprinkle at all.


----------



## That Guy

Measured 0.25 inches of drizzle so not much in the way of actual rain.  A lot of it was verga (rain that evaporates before hitting ground).  Supposed to clear up with temps reaching high 70s but it's just overcast and muggy...


----------



## FishWisher

For a couple of recent days we had overcast and less than 1/10" of rain - very unusual for Central Kalifornistan. Today 90° with increasing daily hi temps to 108° by Tuesday. I saw one site predicting 112° by Tuesday. Yep... it's summertime in the valley! Damn this global warming! It seems to happen every year about now.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> I think I said, I can't stand this humidity:beatdeadhorse:



 I hear you on the humidity! We've been in the low 90's for the last week and very humid. Today was not so terribly bad until around noon. There was a nice soft breeze blowing which helped as I was mowing. We need rain badly, the plants are turning brown. Our soil is very sandy, and no amount of hand watering seems to quench their thirst. Rain is in the forecast tonight and tomorrow, albeit a low percent, but maybe we'll get lucky.

Hubby put the pump in the creek and watered the back yard while I mowed and watered the front gardens.  I swear, next year NO MORE PLANTS!!!


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> I hear you on the humidity! We've been in the low 90's for the last week and very humid. Today was not so terribly bad until around noon. There was a nice soft breeze blowing which helped as I was mowing. We need rain badly, the plants are turning brown. Our soil is very sandy, and no amount of hand watering seems to quench their thirst. Rain is in the forecast tonight and tomorrow, albeit a low percent, but maybe we'll get lucky.
> 
> Hubby put the pump in the creek and watered the back yard while I mowed and watered the front gardens.  I swear, next year NO MORE PLANTS!!!



May I suggest xeriscaping?  Go native and your water worries will be lessened.


----------



## That Guy

Warmed up nicely to 80F and cooling down as the sun sets.  Supposed to get hotter into the weekend which I weakly dread as my tolerance is somewhere between 65 to 75.  What a wimp, eh?  I feel for you folks suffering in high temps and high humidity.


----------



## jeffery 53

raining again


----------



## rkunsaw

Hot and humid. We could use some rain.


----------



## JustBonee

The desert heat isn't for everyone, but I love Phoenix.  Lived there for 6 years.  Even when it reached 118 in August every year, I could tolerate it so much better than the 98 and 100% humidity in Houston that I live with now.  And I've been here for years.  I go outside for two minutes and I'm soaking wet!  
The desert is a love or hate place for most people..  I was in the 'love' column for sure. 
Didn't want to ever move, but hubby's work brought us to Houston.  
A side note ...  desert heat is wonderful for your hair,  and heat and humidity are wonderful for your skin.


----------



## That Guy

Approaching 90F on the coast and don't even want to think about the temps inland...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Went out for an after dinner walk alone in the park, and the skies were dark and overcast, threatening rain.  Well, with the drought we've been having, I welcome the rain, and figured I'd take my chances.  My morning walk with the dog was too sunny and hot for both of us.

Anyhoo, as I drove into the park, the skies were black there.  There were large and frequent lightning strikes on all sides of me.  I sat in the car for awhile, the only car there, deciding if I wanted to walk with all that lightning. There was no sign of a break in the darkness, so I couldn't wait it out. Colorado and Florida are two states with high amounts of people being hit by lightning.

Just a little rain, but lots of thunder and lightning...decided to go back home and forget it.  Thunder boomers still out there by my house, and the dog is totally shadowing me, lol.  Still waiting for a nice rain to go along with it.


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny and not to warm nice breeze


----------



## TICA

Been raining for two days steady and not supposed to stop until next Thursday.  Monsoons of a sort!  We have so many lakes around here and small rivers, I'm sure there will be a lot of flooded basements.  I'm on a hill so not too worried about that but the ground is so saturated, I'm sure it can't take much more.


----------



## That Guy

TICA . . . I can tell ya 'bout Monsoons.  Rain so hard for days on end coming down in buckets and you can't even see inches in front of you...

Now, here on the coast, supposed to hit 90F again and over 100F inland.  Whew!  Saw on the news that Death Valley hit 129F and could break a record 130F.  No thanks.  Gratefully, we have that nice cool Pacific Ocean breeze in the evening.

Was up at dawn and took advantage of cool temps to clean out yellow jacket trap.  It was 3/4 full.  Heh, heh, heh . . . got you little bastards!  Hung another and glad to keep them under some sort of control.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yesterday was in the mid 80's with a nice breeze all day.  Took advantage of the cooler weather to weed some gardens.  Today in the high 70's, and low 80's for the next few days...unheard of for this time of year.  Gotta get out and tackle the weeds while it's cool.


----------



## Pappy

There is suppose to be a break in the weather today. Got to get out and wash the camper. Mold always forms over the slide outs. A little sun will feel good for a change.


----------



## FishWisher

No break for us in Kalifornistan! 

It was 72° at 5:30 this morning. Damn oh dear! The forecast is today 106°, tomorrow 108°, Tuesday 110° and Wednesday 111°. Then a reprieve back to 105° on the 4th.

ugh.


----------



## That Guy

Same same as last few "daze" . . .


----------



## TICA

Yup, this about sums it up.


----------



## FishWisher

Here in Kalifornistan it was 72° at 0515 this morning with a predicted high of 105° today.

Have no fear. Mr. Sun is alive and well!


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful with periods of scattered beautiful . . . at the coast...  Otherwise, hot hot hot as SirFishWisher is well aware.


----------



## Steve

It hasn't been bad weather the past while..
Yes, spring has finally come.. Late, but at least it is here..
Our daytime temps are around the 23c to 30c mark.. Slight breeze..
Evenings the temp drops to around the 10c to 16c mark which is ok for sleeping..

The black flies have almost all gone but those pesty mozzies are still around..


----------



## TICA

Overcast right now but calling for some sunshine this afternoon.  One can only hope.....


----------



## Pappy

More of this, off and on, for next three days.


----------



## jeffery 53

over cast and cold  layful:


----------



## That Guy

Fog came in overnight but burned off early and it's another beautiful day on the California Central Coast.  Yea!


----------



## Ozarkgal

*TWH*....Wish you could share some of that rain. Even though the weather has been mild, no significant rain lately, and none to speak of in the near forecast. We've been watering our sandy soil gardens all week. Hubby set the pump up in the creek last week so we could take some pressure off the well...I still have to water the front gardens from the well...Seriously, next year, sad to say I think they have to go.  I don't like having to run the well pump for so much watering.  We have a deep well, I don't so much worry about it running dry as the wear and tear on the pump..big $$ if that goes out.

I have a problem keeping Mother Nature at bay also. I am fearful some morning I will wake up and the forest will have taken over and the entire house will be wrapped in vines and flora and fauna, with no way to get out..LOL


----------



## jeffery 53

over cast and wet


----------



## TICA

Sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Pretty exciting considering we haven't had much lately.  It's about 10 a.m. here and already hot.  Supposed to get the 30 degrees C today and hang around all weekend.


----------



## That Guy

That Guy said:


> Fog came in overnight but burned off early and it's another beautiful day on the California Central Coast.  Yea!



Once again.  Hope ALL the beach goers will enjoy their day among the masses . . .


----------



## TICA

Hot, hot, hot.  I have to laugh though as everyone is complaining.  I keep reminding them that the weather only started warming up a few weeks ago and then we had rain for days on end.  I'll take the heat and smile because the sun finally decided to show up.  Nova Scotia is surrounded by ocean - there isn't anywhere in this province that is more than 35 miles from the ocean and we also have hundreds of lakes. I keep telling the complainers that we have all of this water so take advantage of it!


----------



## Ozarkgal

*TICA*.. I see that you live in Nova Scotia..that was one of the places on my short list to retire to but hubby nixed the idea because he said it was too cold..I love the cold, but he's a fair weather person now after living in the south for so long. (Are you a Trailer Park Boys fan?)

Temp today in the high 80's with precious little breeze.  We've gotten spoiled for the last few days with the weather in the 70's and a nice cool breeze with no humidity.  It dry, dry, dry...we need rain!  I sure hope this isn't going to be another drought like last year.


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny and warm


----------



## Pappy

Ozarkgal....We are just the opposite of your weather here in New York. Hot, humid and Rainey. Been a weird season so far up here. 

Took the kids once to Canada to see Niagara Falls and all the other sights available. Had a great time and still remember the kids getting a kick out of buying gumme, or whatever French is for gum. And, I'll bet Nova Scotia is beautiful for what I have heard about it.


----------



## That Guy

Heavy fog came in overnight wetting everything but will burn off soon and be another nice day.


----------



## TICA

Ozarkgal said:


> *TICA*.. I see that you live in Nova Scotia..that was one of the places on my short list to retire to but hubby nixed the idea because he said it was too cold..I love the cold, but he's a fair weather person now after living in the south for so long. (Are you a Trailer Park Boys fan?)
> 
> Temp today in the high 80's with precious little breeze.  We've gotten spoiled for the last few days with the weather in the 70's and a nice cool breeze with no humidity.  It dry, dry, dry...we need rain!  I sure hope this isn't going to be another drought like last year.



Nope, not a Trailer Park Boys fan although I have seen a few of the shows.   There is restaurant in town called Bubbles (owned by the guy who has that role) and we ate there once.  It was terrible food and terrible service.  It does get cold here in the winter and hot in the summer but we have four seasons so none of the "bad" weather is here for very long.  I lived on Vancouver Island for 20 years and wouldn't go back.  I'll take the snow over continuous rain any day.  Still hot and humid today - a good day to do nothing!


----------



## Steve

Well, I was complaining about being up north and not getting any hot weather..
I take it all back !!!

It has been *HOT *here for the past week or more.. *I MEAN HOT BY OUR STANDARDS *...
Daytime we can see around the 34c plus mark and very very sunny..
Nights drops down to a balmy 20c mark ...

We haven't seen rain in a long time which is extremely dangerous.. *FOREST FIRES !!!

*Our veggies in the garden are growing fast.. We already have and eaten some radishes..


----------



## Pappy

It is 5:45 am here and we just had a downpour with a lot of serious lightning. Last three days have been extra hot and humid. Will see what today brings as our weather forecasters have not been to accurate lately.


----------



## rkunsaw

Still dry here.Not as hot and humid as it was a week ago but temperatures and humidity are both on the rise. Not much chance of rain in the forecast.

TWH I hope you dry out soon.My Tennessee home it seems no longer exists, ( Seward Air Force Base) I spent a bit over two years there.


----------



## jeffery 53

very warm and sunny but a nice breeze


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hot and muggy here, with a few short spurts of rain, temps in the low 90s and overcast skies.  Sorry things are still so soggy for you TWHRider.   Steve, don't say the "F" word!   Too many forest fires here in Colorado again this summer, many started by lightning with this drought.


----------



## JustBonee

On the Gulf Coast, we were supposed to be inundated with "inches" of rain today and tomorrow ... not a drop so far, and I really think I'll be out with the lawn sprinkler again in the morning.  ​


----------



## That Guy

Once again, seeing the horrendous flooding and torturous heat elsewhere and can only report that here it has . . . uhm . . . been . . . uh . . . really nice...


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> On the Gulf Coast, we were supposed to be inundated with "inches" of rain today and tomorrow ... not a drop so far, and I really think I'll be out with the lawn sprinkler again in the morning.  ​



Watering the lawn, as with washing the car, is a sure sign of rain.  A little prancing around always helps, too . . .


----------



## Bee

This last week, we have at last got summer weather, hot and sunny........................fingers crossed it will last.


----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


> Watering the lawn, as with washing the car, is a sure sign of rain.  A little prancing around always helps, too . . .



Prancing does nothing but kill off what remaining grass there is. layful: 

Was listening to a meteorologist last week explain why they can't get it right anymore... basically a long list of excuses for having no answers.  
We're on our own!!:disturbed:


----------



## Ozarkgal

Boo's Mom said:


> Prancing does nothing but kill off what remaining grass there is. layful:
> 
> Was listening to a meteorologist last week explain why they can't get it right anymore... basically a long list of excuses for having no answers.
> We're on our own!!:disturbed:



I always said if I were as inaccurate in my job I would have been fired. Sometimes meteorology seems like a busy work job.


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> I always said if I were as inaccurate in my job I would have been fired. Sometimes meteorology seems like a busy work job.



I've come to believe they just over forecast.  Too much reliance on computer models and no old fashioned human thought.


----------



## That Guy

Deep marine layer here pushing fog inland.  Not "see poop" but just high overhead and cool temps.  Will pull back to the bay and be another pleasant day.


----------



## That Guy

Bee said:


> This last week, we have at last got summer weather, hot and sunny........................fingers crossed it will last.



As I watched Wimbledon, temperature was reported to be, perhaps, the highest ever for the tournament.  Stay cool and watch the sunburn...


----------



## TICA

Cooling off a bit today which is wonderful and we broke all kinds of records on the weekend.  Had a few showers this morning and calling for more.  Just overcast for now.


----------



## Bee

That Guy said:


> As I watched Wimbledon, temperature was reported to be, perhaps, the highest ever for the tournament.  Stay cool and watch the sunburn...



Thanks That Guy, having fair skin I always have to watch the sun burn, so although I like being out in the heat, I am always careful.


----------



## TICA

Beautiful here today.  Sun is shining but not too hot.  Seems like the humidity has gone so I'm happy!!


----------



## jeffery 53

another sunny and warm day


----------



## Pappy

Nice so far. Sunny and a bit humid. Rain forecast later if you can believe them.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> I watch the cows and when the air becomes dead silent from lack of the REAL tweets and twitters, I take cover



There was a forecasting contest (I believe in the sixties) between a farmer and his cow against Navy weather wizards and their computer.  The cow won.


----------



## That Guy

Fog was moving in as I arrived home at zero dark thirty and was thick on the deck upon eye opening at dawn.  Now, it has pulled back to the bay and will be another glorious day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWH..Sure wish you could have sent some of that rain my way.  We still haven't got any and it doesn't look good anytime this week. 

Hot here today 96 degrees with high humidity. We did have some fairly good breeze today.  Went outside to work early, around 7 am..by 10am I was about to drown in sweat and had to quit.

Nova Scotia is looking pretty good right now...drat hubby for over ruling me!


----------



## TICA

Ozarkgal said:


> Nova Scotia is looking pretty good right now...drat hubby for over ruling me!



Nova Scotia would love to have you Ozarkgal!!!  We'll even give hubby a warm welcome.   

Skies are overcast right now and looks like rain is on the way, but the forecast says the sun will come out later.   I just love the way they put a picture of half a sun on top, cloud on the bottom and lightening strikes.  Guess that pretty much covers every scenerio.


----------



## That Guy

No heavy fog this morning.  Another nice day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Luckily, today is better than yesterday as far as the humidity goes.  We had cloud cover for most of the morning and it was much easier to work than yesterday with the hot sun beating down.  96 degrees with 105 heat index..and they took the chance of rain for tomorrow out of the forecast with none in sight for the rest of the week, through the middle of next week.

Thanks TICA..I'm about ready to take you up on that offer  Hubby goes where I go.  I can just prop him up in the corner next to a fire.with a red plaid blanket, an Elmer Fudd hat, fleece lined mocs and a Yukon Jack in his hand.  I love cold weather, I can put more clothes on, but I can only take so much off!


----------



## jeffery 53

another grand day not to hot not to cold just right


----------



## That Guy

Chilly and gray sky...


----------



## SeaBreeze

:sunshine:Hot, dry and sunny here, high 90s, no breeze.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Beautiful day here after a cold start currently 17.3c  not bad for winter   _


----------



## Warrigal

Midday in Sydney, and the temperature is currently 59oF.
The sun is shining and the sky is blue.
Paradise on a stick considering it is Winter.


----------



## Casper

_*Late afternoon here......4 degrees celcius this morning.....
now sitting on 12.5c and going for 6c tonight.....
We have to expect cool weather and as Warrigal said.....it is winter here.....*_


----------



## That Guy

Same same as yesterday.  It's our summer coastal pattern...


----------



## barbarap

In the 80s today. A welcome change from the triple digit weather we had a week and a half ago.


----------



## That Guy

barbarap said:


> In the 80s today. A welcome change from the triple digit weather we had a week and a half ago.



COOLED down to 80s???  Yikes!


----------



## TICA

Hot here today (as was yesterday) and supposed to be like this all week.  Still have a  nice breeze though, so not too bad at all.


----------



## Pappy

We are having a heat wave all week. High 90's and humidity from hell.


----------



## That Guy

Cool and gray again.  Dew (do not!) point pulled moisture outta the air so everything is wet.  Will warm up to a nice mid-seventies...

Small southwell movin' in.  Howzabout you folks in the southern hemisphere generating a major storm for us so we can have a major southswell . . . hmmmm?


----------



## rkunsaw

Still hot,still dry, still need rain. Still complaining about the weather.


----------



## That Guy

Still the usual summer pattern . . . cool and gray morning burning off to nice afternoon.  No waves of note...


----------



## jeffery 53

warm and sunny


----------



## Jillaroo

_Beautiful sunny day for winter , almost like a spring day_


----------



## TICA

Rained so hard during the night it woke me up.  Foggy this morning but that will burn off and we should have a lovely afternoon.  Temps are around 24 C - just right for me!


----------



## That Guy

That Guy said:


> Still the usual summer pattern . . . cool and gray morning burning off to nice afternoon.  No waves of note...



What he said . . . again...


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Rained so hard during the night it woke me up.  Foggy this morning but that will burn off and we should have a lovely afternoon.  Temps are around 24 C - just right for me!



During our big El Nino winter of '82/'83, awoke in the wee hours to horrendous sky-broken-loose unending down pour.  Street was a raging river.  At sunrise, walked down to the beach.  Had to wade through creek that showed high water mark many feet overhead and discovered beach strewn with flotsam and jetsom.  Trees, pieces of houses, parts of boats . . . all piled high.  Later that day . . . the waves were epic...!


----------



## jeffery 53

warm and sunny great day for the beach  :sentimental:


----------



## TICA

Hot and humid but the sun is shining brightly!   Have weather warnings for thunder, hail etc etc, but they have been saying that all week.  Crazy weather pattern we seem to be in.


----------



## That Guy

Can't see poop through the pea soup fog.  But, it's slowly pulling back and should be another nice day.  Summer on the Central Coast...


----------



## TICA

TWHRider said:


> We are surrounded by black clouds and stuck in the middle with nothing but humidity.



Black clouds aren't a good sign.  Take care of you and the Mr. and all of the critters!!!


----------



## That Guy

Moisture moving up from the south bringing chance of thunderstorms.  Nothing major; just typical summer possibilities.  

Hey, Mister Fishwisher!  Salmon bite strong right outside the harbor!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rain..blessed rain...yesterday and today...finally!!


----------



## jeffery 53

Thunderbolt and lightning very very frightening me and rain


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's been a beautiful day here, sunshine & bue sky & 18c not bad for winter   _:woohoo1:


----------



## rkunsaw

We had a bit of a storm blow through yesterday evening. Now that everything's wet I'm gonna burn one of the piles of brush I've been waiting for a chance to burn.


----------



## That Guy

Same same predicted chance of thunder bumpers but hasn't happened.  Just humid...


----------



## TICA

Was sunny this morning but rain just started.  I don't mind though, it keeps the grass green!  Temps are mid 20'sC so quite pleasant.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rain again today..the thunder is rumbling in the background so maybe rain will be here soon again. Took a stroll around the property this morning and the flowers and veggies are going crazy..they love that rain!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been really dry and sunny, in the upper 90s F. :sunshine: Would like a share of some of that rain you guys are getting...been hand sprinkling my grass seed sprouts to keep them going...so far, so good.  They say a 'cool down' to mid 80s starting tomorrow, with chance of rain, won't be holding my breath here.


----------



## jeffery 53

still sunny  yipeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TICA

Overcast and damp.  Supposed to have some sun this afternoon but right now, it is VERY humid.


----------



## That Guy

Same Same.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Delightfully cooler here today, only in the low to mid 80s with a slight breeze.  No rain to speak of, but we enjoyed the break from the hot and sunny weather.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rained and stormed for the previous three days.  We really needed the rain and the storms were not as bad as predicted.  Everything is starting to grow like a jungle again.  The next few days will be cooler, down in the 80's.  Looking forward to that, and maybe a campfire cookout on Saturday.

Ohno got to really try out his new Thundershirt and it seems to cut down on the storm anxiety quite a bit.  I'm going to invest in another one for Rooney who also has a storm phobia, now that I see a good reaction from Ohno.  Squiggy doesn't get one..he hates clothes and is not fazed by storms.


----------



## jeffery 53

over cast but hope of sunshine  later


----------



## Jillaroo

_It was a lovely mild sunny day here for a winters day_


----------



## Pappy

Thursday AM. 49 degrees and low humidity. Feels great after the muggy weather we been having. Got the Amish heater on low to take chill out of camper.


----------



## rkunsaw

It dried out yesterday after 3 days of stormy weather. I need to mow today as soon as the grass dries because they are guessing more rain tomorrow.


----------



## That Guy

Did I mention our usual summer pattern . . . ?


----------



## TICA

Poured this morning but stopped now.  Supposed to rain until Sunday


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny and warm


----------



## That Guy

That Guy said:


> Did I mention our usual summer pattern . . . ?



Why, yes I did . . .


----------



## TICA

Muggy, muggy, muggy.


----------



## Reen

7am at my house 2.5°C heading to 18°C and sunny.:sunshine:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Beautiful winters day the sun is out and the birds are singing to their hearts content_


----------



## Warrigal

Lovely Winter's day here in Sydney too. The sky is clear and blue and there is hardly any wind. Yesterday the max was 20oC (60oF) and the noisy miners are chasing each other around with much fuss. I think it is the mating season and nesting will soon be on the way. My snow drops and jonquils are blooming and Spring is coming fairly soon, I would think.

All in all, it is a great day to be alive.


----------



## That Guy

Uhm . . . see previous day's report...


----------



## jeffery 53

getting dark now but raining


----------



## SeaBreeze

Enjoyed a couple of cool overcast days this week, with some afternoon rains.  Today it's starting to warm up again, soon will be back in the 90s and sunny all day...but it is summertime, can't complain, just wish I had an ocean nearby to go for a dip now and then like That Guy. nthego:


----------



## Reen

6.30 am at my house 4.9°C heading to 19°C and sunny.:sunshine:


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> . . . just wish I had an ocean nearby to go for a dip now and then like That Guy. nthego:



Ya might wanna send your wishes a lot more south.  The water up here is COLD.


----------



## That Guy

Fog breaking up but hanging around letting some sun through with a breeze.  All in all a nice day.


----------



## Steve

We just got back from camping in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario where the temperature dropped down to 6c at night with a brisk wind coming off lake Superior...

We had the electric heaters going all night to keep warm........


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's a strange day here cold start and rain on and off now the sun is peeking out_


----------



## That Guy

Your sun peeking out through the rain.  My sun peeking out through the fog.  Wait a minute . . . it's the same sun!  Funny how that works...


----------



## dbeyat45

Mid-Winter here, just under 20°C (68°F) here .... with a few showers to keep the grass green.


----------



## Diwundrin

Jillaroo said:


> _It's a strange day here cold start and rain on and off now the sun is peeking out_



There's a coincidence, same here.  :biggrin-new:


----------



## Jillaroo

dbeyat45 said:


> Mid-Winter here, just under 20°C (68°F) here .... with a few showers to keep the grass green.



I know someone else up your way, he's a nice bloke.
 It was 20c here too and the grass is really green. :cheers1:


----------



## Pappy

Sunday, AM...6:25. Rained lightly all night. Cool and nice for sleeping. Not sure what the forecast is but it will happen.


----------



## TICA

Couldn't be any nicer here today.  25 C, lovely breeze and the sun is out!


----------



## SeaBreeze

It was starting to get hot again yesterday, but I woke up this morning to some nice light rain and cool temps.  Haven't had the high humidity and rains that TWHRider has been enduring, so I'm very happy, and hope it drizzles all day. :rain:


----------



## That Guy

Oh, look!  It's . . . foggy again...


----------



## nojmit

It's been in the low 60's the last two days here, which is better than the mid 90's like it was a week or so ago.


----------



## That Guy

nojmit said:


> It's been in the low 60's the last two days here, which is better than the mid 90's like it was a week or so ago.



I will take the low 60s over the mid 90s any day.


----------



## Diwundrin

That's what it is here at the moment, around 64f. 18C and heading for 20ish.  ... and it's winter, she said smugly.
Can't say what the weather is, 20 minutes ago it was grey and drizzly, now it's bright and sunny so I'll let you know when it settles down a bit.


----------



## Fern

16C here, not a cloud in the sky, best winter we've had for years. We're not called "God's Own' for nothin.


----------



## jeffery 53

overcast and a bit cold


----------



## TICA

Overcast and raining very lightly.


----------



## littleowl

At the moment very heavy rain and thunder storms.
Summer in England.


----------



## That Guy

More of the same . . . but, with a southwest swell building...


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's a nice day but a few clouds are drifting about  20.2c_


----------



## Ozarkgal

We have had a glorious few days weatherwise.  I can't remember a summer in which we've had such mild temperatures, even if just for a few days.  Tomorrow it's supposed to rain, and with some luck it will.  We need it again now, or it's back to watering tomorrow.


----------



## That Guy

Same Same . . . southswell settling in but nothing epic.


----------



## jeffery 53

wet and windy


----------



## dbeyat45

jeffery 53 said:


> wet and windy



Where?


----------



## Jillaroo

_Bugger no day off for you TWH_


----------



## rkunsaw

A storm blew through during the night. It rained hard for a while. I haven't gone outside yet this morning.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> A storm blew through during the night. It rained hard for a while. I haven't gone outside yet this morning.



We got that storm too, Rkunsaw, complete with thunder and lightening..  Started in the wee hours and gave us more much needed rain.  

I had to put Ohno's Thundershirt on him.  I don't know how that contraption works, but it does.  He stopped shaking and snuggled down between us and went to sleep...usually the bed is shaking like it has a vibrator, during a storm.


----------



## JustBonee

Ozarkgal said:


> I had to put Ohno's Thundershirt on him.  I don't know how that contraption works, but it does.  He stopped shaking and snuggled down between us and went to sleep...usually the bed is shaking like it has a vibrator, during a storm.



Thundershirt? ...  I must  investigate ..  I really need to know more about this ....


----------



## rkunsaw

And the race is on.  It seems like the temperature and the humidity are in a race to see which can get to 100 first.

I think it's going to be a photo finish.


----------



## JustBonee

Everyday around here, it's 102 ... 104... 101 ... 105 ... broken record ... humidity always 100%.   No rain, just heavy humidity. 
As soon as the sun peeks out in the morning, I go for my morning walk.  
It's only about 80 at daybreak.


----------



## dbeyat45

Boo's Mom said:


> Everyday around here, it's 102 ... 104... 101 ... 105 ... broken record ... humidity always 100%.   No rain, just heavy humidity.
> As soon as the sun peeks out in the morning, I go for my morning walk.
> It's only about 80 at daybreak.



DISCLAIMER:  I'm from the Southern Hemisphere.

The High Plains Regional Climate Center appears to indicate that more than two thirds of the US is below average temperatures - to date - in 2013.






How does that accord with what is being reported in the US ??


----------



## rkunsaw

Overall this summer has been cooler and wetter than normal. But this past week or so has been hot and very humid. Our little lake, while much fuller than it was during last year's drought, is still a few inches below the spillway.

Another good rain should get the water flowing again.


----------



## JustBonee

Good geography lesson *TWH.    
*Like the other thread about the size  of Australia vs United States..  large land masses have variable weather patterns at any given time.  Even states like Texas and California have snow/blizzards at the same time as heat waves.  It happens. 

I'm back from my daily jog and happy to do this early in the day ... before I'm fully awake ...lol   Our heat dome scenario is supposed to break by the week-end, and I'll be one happy camper.  A little rain is promised too.


----------



## Warrigal

Weather and climate are two different concepts. A big difference between the US and Australia is the terrain. Australia is much flatter than America. The local differences of high country (cold and wet) and lowlands (dry and hot) are much greater in America. Comparisons of climatic and weather patterns between the two land masses can be very confusing, not to say misleading.


----------



## That Guy

Continuing usual summer pattern.  Our Mother Ocean continues to provide small waves, though.  Hasn't gone completely flat which gave the Pacific its deceptive name...


----------



## TICA

Sunny, not humid, temp around 24C - couldn't get any better!


----------



## Anne

We've had almost 6" rain just in August...flooding in parts of MO and more rain to come:   http://www.ky3.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cool, overcast and drizzle...enjoying the break in the heat...thank goodness for monsoon season.


----------



## Fern

Fine and sunny this morning.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Beautiful day here it's thursday morning 9.33am and the temp is 18.5c, it's warming up ._


----------



## dbeyat45

We are in the midst of a burst of beautiful Queensland Winter weather that is the reason so many Southerners migrate North, either for the Winter or permanently.


> Forecast for Thursday
> 
> Fine and mostly sunny. Moderate W to NW winds, becoming fresh and gusty SW'ly during the morning. Fire Danger: Very High.
> 
> Precis:     Fine, mostly sunny.
> City:     Max 24
> Bayside:     Max 23
> 
> UV Alert from 9:30 am to 2:20 pm, UV Index predicted to reach 5 [Moderate]
> 
> Friday
> Fine, mostly sunny.     Min 9     Max 22
> Saturday
> Fine, mostly sunny.     Min 9    Max 26
> Sunday
> Fine, mostly sunny.     Min 11    Max 24
> Monday
> Fine, mostly sunny.     Min 11    Max 27
> Tuesday
> Fine, mostly sunny.     Min 14    Max 27
> Wednesday
> Mostly fine, possible shower.     Min 9    Max 23


----------



## TICA

Another perfect sunny day!


----------



## JustBonee

TWHRider said:


> Nashville, Tennessee is about 75 NW of me. They are stuck in a rain pattern that has dumped 6-1/2 inches of rain in less than 24 hours. The Bordeaux area of Nashville is under water this morning. One interview-ee commented he hasn't seen this much flood water since the May, 2010 flood when the Cumberland River went way over flood stage.
> 
> People are being rescued from their flooded homes, some folks woke up to find their cars floating in their apartment parking lots.
> 
> Yesterday we had a gully washer. The good was it washed my horses off, so I didn't have to; the bad was poor old hughes.net did not have a clear view of the Southern Sky, so it went down for three hours:sour:
> 
> This morning we've got nothing but high humidity and cloud cover. All this means is that my hopes of not having to mow this coming weekend, have just been dashed:sorrow:




More strange ..  if only there could be some sharing.

Having more heat in the deep south,  and an African dust cloud in our skies.  Africa, it  seems, is not sending us hurricanes this year, so far, but Sahara sand storm clouds.   
The clouds filter out a little of the sun's heat in the afternoon.   Will be happy when the rain decides to come here ....


----------



## JustBonee

TWHRider said:


> <sigh>  my youngest brother still has the farm in Welshfield.  If I had more money than brains, I'd have him send the renters somewhere else for the summer.  There's three bedrooms, so room for you.  All I'd have to do is re-fence the old cow pasture, I don't ever remember the creek going completely dry,  the barn is still in great shape, we'd be "good to go" until winter:bananalama:
> 
> You could Skype with your children and grand children and say hasta la vista to the Heat From Hell for the summer:cheers:


 
You're a sweetheart,  and you know I like the area (what I can remember of it),  but I'm Stuck like Chuck .. as they say.... 
besides, what would I do if I couldn't complain about the weather..


----------



## That Guy

Overcast and cool.  Go day for staying in bed . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal

Well, I asked for it..now I've got it. It has rained and stormed everyday this week. We're up to about 5 inches of rain now with more predicted for the next several days. On top of it is the heat and humidity, which is making everything grow like a lush tropical jungle, with no hope for us to be able to get out and try to mow or weed control it. I'm going to have to hire a crew of bushwackers to get through it when this is over.  

We had a doozy of a frog strangler, fish drownder thunderstorm Wednesday night with a tremendous light show and claps of thunder so loud, the house rocked. No sleep for me that night with two of the three storm phobia dogs in bed with us all night. Hubby slept sound all the way through it. I guess being hard of hearing has it's perks. 

More storming last night, but not as severe, and it has been raining with thunder rumbling off and on all morning.  The good news is that the creek is behaving it's self, although it did come up to the top of the bank in the wee hours of Thursday morning.  I could have sold tickets for white water rafting on it.

Not complaining...I welcome the water unless it becomes a flooding event. My thoughts are out to the people suffering from heat and drought in Texas and flooding in Tennessee.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had some nice steady rain for a couple of hours last night, so I'm happy.  No flooding in my immediate area.  Folks in Texas have been dealing with the drought conditions for so long, and I also feel sorry for the wildlife there existing with little or no water.  Was just talking about it with hubby yesterday, and we both agreed that we'd rather deal with drought than flooding for sure. :rain: Temps yesterday were mid 70s, today supposed to be low 80, very nice for August.


----------



## LittleJ

This will be three very wet summers in a row here in central Alberta......Some sun would sure be nice before the cool fall air sets in....


----------



## dbeyat45

Another magnificent day in SE Queensland and hardly a cloud over the continent ....


----------



## dbeyat45

Just spotted this newspaper article (Thredbo is a looooooooooooong way South of me):
[h=1]A late blast of winter makes it all white for skiers[/h]Read more: http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/nat...-for-skiers-20130809-2rndv.html#ixzz2bXUCqGDy
​


----------



## Jillaroo

_It is such a beautiful day here warm and a slight breeze and i have heard from Wires that the dreaded snakes are on the move and have been for a while_


----------



## Warrigal

Spring is making an early entrance in Sydney.
About 3 weeks early.
The magnolias and ornamental plums trees are in full bloom.

We had one or two cold days recently but today was very sunny and mild.


----------



## rkunsaw

Thunder booming again as I write this. It has been a stormy week with plenty of rain. I love it.Much of the central U.S. is getting too much rain with much flooding but the rain hasn't been so heavy here.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Rkunsaw*..I was wondering how you were faring this morning.  Glad to hear you are okay there.

*Anne*..Also wondering about you there in Missouri..are you being affected by the heavy rain at all?

 More rain and thunderstorms overnight and still going strong. The creek finally came over the bank last night, the first time since we moved in and excavated the creek three times to keep the water from the yard. There have been more than 10 inches of rain around northern Arkansas, and the ground is saturated.  Everything now is just running off.   Last night was the second night the Emergency Management called around 3:00 a.m., warning of flash flooding.

 Ohno's Thunder Shirt is in the dryer after his morning walk around, so he's freaking out right now..sigh..guess I need a back up for him.

More rain predicted throughout the week.


----------



## That Guy

Jillaroo said:


> _It is such a beautiful day here warm and a slight breeze and i have heard from Wires that the dreaded snakes are on the move and have been for a while_



SNAKES?  Eek!


----------



## That Guy

Warrigal said:


> Spring is making an early entrance in Sydney.
> About 3 weeks early.
> The magnolias and ornamental plums trees are in full bloom.
> 
> We had one or two cold days recently but today was very sunny and mild.



Spring!  My favorite time of year.  Guess that means we'll be heading into Fall soon . . .


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> Thunder booming again as I write this. It has been a stormy week with plenty of rain. I love it.Much of the central U.S. is getting too much rain with much flooding but the rain hasn't been so heavy here.



Glad to hear you aren't in the flood zone.  Seems to be no end to it...


----------



## dbeyat45

TWHRider said:


> While part of your state is ablaze yet again.  Mr. TWH has a lifelong friend who lives on the other side of the hills from the Silver Fire that's roaring away. I know at my old age, I shouldn't be wide-eyed and open-mouthed about anything but this huge extreme in weather the Continental U.S. is experiencing is unbelievable.
> 
> Pretty soon "Caldifornia" (as my friend's grand daughter used to call it) won't have anything left but beach front and if you wait long enough a Tsunami will come along and take care of that before Little Miss San Andrea's at Fault gets the chance
> 
> It's about 3:00 PM Central and our dew point is in the 70's, so that means the air is not oppressive, it's* OPPRESSIVE*.


Data the US National Interagency Fire Centre (http://www.nifc.gov/fireInfo/nfn.htm) appears to indicate that US forest fires in 2013 (year-to-date) are the lowest in number and second lowest in area burnt ** in the last ten years.  That does not appear to accord with what is being reported in the media.

**   little consolation to someone whose house is lost to fire.


----------



## Pappy

Breaking News.......Upper New York State is having two beautiful days in a row......I have a day off and will hit some flea markets.


----------



## Ozarkgal

More rain and thunderboomers this morning...looks like we may not be out of it until the middle of the week.


----------



## rkunsaw

We're 'sposed to be rain free today and tomorrow with the next bout of rain coming tomorrow night and Tuesday.

Wettest July and so far August I can remember.


----------



## Pappy

rkunsaw said:


> We're 'sposed to be rain free today and tomorrow with the next bout of rain coming tomorrow night and Tuesday.
> 
> Wettest July and so far August I can remember.



Same here, rkunsaw. Several little towns have experienced flooding that normally do not. Big damage in some places. A brand new Walmart in Cortland has two feet of water in it. Maybe the merchandise will float back to China.


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> Maybe the merchandise will float back to China.




Can only hope ... .. 

Sorry to all who are facing too much rain.   (I do remember what that is like too)   I'm still waiting for some in my neighborhood.   
Area had a little rain last night,  but didn't get any here.


----------



## That Guy

Yeah, TWH, every year with the fires followed by mudslides I wonder what's left.  When I was in the service, the guys loved to rag on us "Caldifornians" (just jealousy . . . ) and laugh that it was going to fall in the sea.  I just said I was goin' home and gonna go with it.  So far . . . so good ...


----------



## That Guy

Heavy, drizzly fog.  Must be summer on the coast...


----------



## Ozarkgal

More rain predicted for this evening and then we should be out of it. Here are before and after pics of the creek in about the same spot. You can see the opposite bank has disappeared.  Thankfully the far side of the creek has a lower bank, and it took the brunt of the water, although we did get water 10 feet up in the yard in a couple of spots. No damage other than a bunch of limb debris that washed up.  The after pic was taken two days ago.


----------



## jeffery 53

over cast but warm


----------



## Jillaroo

_*It has been quite mild here , today it's quite smokey there must have been a fire somewhere it will be 24c  and fine*_


----------



## Diwundrin

Yeah, it's kind of hazy here too, they must be burning off a 'crop' up in the hills. 



Can't smell smoke though. It used to get like this before a cyclone back when weather was still predictable but no sign of one brewing so we'll have to write it off to smoke or 'strange'.  We could do with some rain though, dry as old sticks here and don't want to have to water the 3 surviving plants in my 'garden'.


----------



## Jillaroo

_*The smoke smell is quite strong here and as you say it could be a crop burning up in the hills, maybe i should go for a wander and take in the odour i might end up feeling quite good about life*_


----------



## That Guy

Fog burning off.  Gonna be a beautiful day with temps in the seventies . . . here at home . . . over the hill . . . hot.


----------



## TICA

Ozarkgal said:


> More rain predicted for this evening and then we should be out of it. Here are before and after pics of the creek in about the same spot. You can see the opposite bank has disappeared.  Thankfully the far side of the creek has a lower bank, and it took the brunt of the water, although we did get water 10 feet up in the yard in a couple of spots. No damage other than a bunch of limb debris that washed up.  The after pic was taken two days ago.
> View attachment 2082 View attachment 2083



Holy Cow!!!  I hope the water has gone down.

Day started out raining, then sunny, then raining and now it is just drab.  Foggy on the coast....


----------



## Fern

A sunny, cloudless morning.


----------



## Pappy

Partly cloudy and very cool today. High 60s.


----------



## Jillaroo

_*Beautiful day here , let's hope they don't burn anymore crops as my bedroom was so full of smoke i couldn't sleep there, my windows obviously haven't got good seals*_


----------



## JustBonee

It's a rainy night in H-town  ...:rain:.. bout time.


----------



## jeffery 53

very wet and windy


----------



## dbeyat45

Beautiful again today, 17C - 25C;  plumber coming tomorrow so it will be raining.


----------



## Diwundrin

Is that as realiable a prediction as the birds DB?

Bewdiful here today too, coolish tonight though.  Could be the Southerly gale that just blew through causing that.


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful.


----------



## TICA

Sunny and 25C.  Can't beat it!!


----------



## Ozarkgal

A gift from nature today...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





high of 78, sunny with a slight breeze and low humidity.  Unheard of in the middle of August around here.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider, don't push yourself too hard, use the good weather also to give yourself a much needed break. :love_heart:  Ozarkgal, enjoy...we've been having similar weather this past week and I love the cool...unusual for August to be sure.


----------



## Steve

*Cool, !!!!  Cold, !!!!  Colder, !!!!
*
It has been really cold for the past few weeks up here in Massey, Ontario...
Last night, the temperature dropped down to 4c with a slight wind..
During the days we only see about 12c to 15c but sunny...

So I have an air conditioner in the window of the living room.. When am I going to use it ???? 
I have had the heat on in the evenings, let alone the air...
*Yes, THE HEAT !!!!!*   I mean the electric fireplace for heat !!!


----------



## dbeyat45

Steve said:


> *Cool, !!!!  Cold, !!!!  Colder, !!!!
> *
> It has been really cold for the past few weeks up here in Massey, Ontario...
> Last night, the temperature dropped down to 4c with a slight wind..
> During the days we only see about 12c to 15c but sunny...
> 
> So I have an air conditioner in the window of the living room.. When am I going to use it ????
> I have had the heat on in the evenings, let alone the air...
> *Yes, THE HEAT !!!!!*   I mean the electric fireplace for heat !!!



Steve, I hear that the Arctic is experiencing its coldest Summer since satellite records began in 1979, according to DMI.


----------



## Diwundrin

Well how can that happen?  Al Gore wouldn't approve of that old 'hockey stick' theory of rapidly increasing temperatures falling over.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Another beautiful day in the (non)neighborhood..65 right now with a high of 80 and sunny.  It felt like fall this morning when we got up, but I know this is probably a just a short reprieve from the heat..it's way to soon for this kind of weather to continue.


----------



## That Guy

Dare I say gorgeous?  Clear, sunny and warm.  Now, since there ain't no such thing as perfect, let's add . . . a tad bit humid...

Got all the windows open and enjoying such a wonderful morning.


----------



## TICA

Couldn't be better and forecast says the lovely weather will hang around all weekend.    I'm smiling.....


----------



## Diwundrin

It nearly rained!:banana: 			



 We got about a bucketful to the acre for a minute or two but it's stopped again now.  siiiiiigh.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Been into town and needed the wipers on all the way, still a small amount here_


----------



## That Guy

Fog in solid.  Should burn off and be another beautiful day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Very overcast earlier, the sun is starting to peek through now.  Again, unseasonably low temps, high of only 78 forecasted.  Slight chance of rain this afternoon...Hope to be able to have a campfire cook out this evening.


----------



## That Guy

Well . . . still relatively beautiful . . . but patchy high clouds and cool breeze keeping things from nice and warm like the past two days.  Small low building offshore supposed to bring possibility of thunder showers...


----------



## jeffery 53

still wet and windy


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hot and sunny here again, in the low 90s and a little bit muggy for our area.  Have to drag out the hose again and start watering, the grass/weeds are turning brown again from the heat and dryness. :sunshine:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's colder than a banker's heart here. Well, cold for Georgia in August. Yesterday's high temp was 67, breaking a record of 70 from 1890. Today? Officially it's 65, but the thermometer outside my bedroom window says 58. Yeah. 58. It was overcast all day yesterday, but the promised rain didn't happen. Overcast again today with a sprinkling of rain around noon. Now the weatherheads are telling us that there's a 100% chance of rain tonight and all day tomorrow. This is the summer in Georgia that will go down in the books as The Summer That Wasn't. We haven't had even one day with the temperature reaching 100, which is very unusual here (and which suits me just fine). But we haven't even had a spell of more than two or three days with temps reaching 90 and without rain.

It feels like November. And it feels like the kind of weather that makes me want comfort food and lots of it! I did manage to bake a decadent cake this afternoon. Maybe 600 calories for a small piece? To justify eating a piece that's _not_ small, it looks like Cheerios and fruit are on my supper menu!


----------



## Fern

Its cool and wet here after a lovely sunny day yesterday.


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny and warm at last


----------



## Steve

Its warming up around here.. It went up to 30c yesterday with a very sunny day.. 
Much of the same for the rest of the week.. Gradually getting warmer every day....

Looks like I can put away the comforter from the bed..


----------



## Pappy

Four beautiful days in a row. Summers getting short here. Back to Florida soon.


----------



## TICA

As my son would say - AWESOME!


----------



## That Guy

Fog hugging the coast.  Probably gonna be like yesterday with patchy clouds and a little sun.  But . . . one never knows.  Horses aren't telling me much.  Where's those cows?


----------



## Pappy

Hey That Guy, I found them for you.


----------



## That Guy

Thanks, Pappy.  I should have been listening to them instead of the local weather guy.  Today was beautiful after the fog pulled back to hugging the water.  Now, the human guy says thunderstorms for the next couple of days but all I'm getting out of the cows is, "Moo . . . ".


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's been a glorious day here the suns shining, the birds are singing and the temp is 20.4c_


----------



## TICA

Another beautiful day.  I'm so much more pleasant to be around when the sun is shining!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Another rainy day here with flash flood watches/warnings, and it looks like it will rain most of the week. Have I mentioned that we're about sick of rain down here? If the Lord's willing and the creeks don't rise, Saturday will be sunny (predicted as of this morning) to encourage folks to come to our garage sale and spend spend spend

BTW, would somebody check to see if I'm starting to mildew?


----------



## GDAD

5.15am. dark,cold & am having a bad time with my aching back. Otherwise great!


----------



## dbeyat45

Magnificent day again here in paradise ... heading for a max of 23C, cooler change on the way after a couple of warmer days.  The garden needs some rain.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Another bewdiful day here too Deviate  i mean dbeyat_


----------



## TICA

Beautiful today.  We seem to be on a roll weather wise.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Beautiful here too...need to get out there now!


----------



## That Guy

Fog in.  Still under the influence of the low that's spinning moisture up from the south making things muggy.  But, none of the promised thunder showers . . .


----------



## dbeyat45

Cold morning, well below our August average ..... another blanket on the bed for a few days. Min 7C, forecast 21C.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Talk about brass monkeys, only 4c this morning but it is a bewdiful day_:woohoo1:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Still hot and in the mid 90's F, with full sun.  Been keeping the dog home from the daily walks, too hot for the older furkids.


----------



## TICA

I'm feeling spoiled with the great weather we have been having.  29 C today and just lovely.


----------



## That Guy

Overcast but still none of the promised thunder showers...


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's a cold start to the day but the sun is shining and the birds are singing, only 9 days until it's spring where did the rest of the year go?

_


----------



## dbeyat45

Brilliant day _again_ .... starting to look for some rain.  Tanks low.  Forecast for the rest of August looks good but little chance of rain:
http://www.accuweather.com/en/au/brisbane/24741/weather-forecast/24741?partner=Googleonex


----------



## Jillaroo

_At the start of winter they predicted a lot of rain for the mid nth coast Pffft where is it still waiting_


----------



## TICA

Lovely day!


----------



## Bee

Rain,rain and more rain today, can't grumble though because we have had a great summer and according to the forecast it is not over yet.


----------



## dbeyat45

Another very beautiful day, like yesterday and the day before and ................ Plumber just rang to say he's on his way and it's NOT raining yet.  
5C this morning, heading to 23C again.  Bewdiful .....


----------



## Jillaroo

Overcast day here looking like rain i hope it stays away until the shopping is finished 14c at the moment and 12.5c indoors


----------



## TICA

Overcast and calling for rain here.   Humidity is bad today too.


----------



## Katybug

It's going to be 90 today and high 80's predicted for at least the next 10 days.  But our evenings are 70'ish and very pleasant. Even with the high temps, fall is definitely in the air.


----------



## That Guy

Thick fog just now pulling back.  Will be warm and sunny.  Waist-high 17-second south swell building . . .


----------



## dbeyat45

Fabulous weather here ... a little too fabulous, now need some rain.  Warming up for the start of Spring.

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/qld/brisbane/brisbane


----------



## Warrigal

Another perfect day coming up. Blue cloudless sky but slightly smokey after some burning off of nearby bushland. 
If I was a bird I'd be singing my head off.


----------



## dbeyat45

Warrigal said:


> Another perfect day coming up. Blue cloudless sky but slightly smokey after some burning off of nearby bushland.
> If I was a bird I'd be singing my head off.



 ... when you should be writing your book Warrigal.


----------



## Warrigal

I know, but I've got writers' block.
And I spend far too much time on forums.


----------



## dbeyat45

Really ??
  :badgirl:


----------



## Diwundrin

Well, the 'drought' just got official.  
Heard the dog whimpering quietly and went out for a look and she was standing there with yesterday's bone in her mouth whinging because the ground is too damned hard for her to bury it! 

She's pushed it in between a brick and a clump of dead weeds and stalked off in disgust.
 :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo

_ Poor Belle i know how she feels it is very dry, i just went into town and the grass at the side & behind the Big banana has gone brown, no way i will attempt to dig here as the ground is very dry too_


----------



## GDAD

I have just had my first swim for spring.
Solar has warmed up the pool.
28 deg out here in west of Sydney..:coolthumb:


----------



## That Guy

Gonna be a beautiful day on into the weekend.  Warm on the coast but nasty hot inland.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Lovely day here going to be 26c but quite smokey from them burning off:goodmorning:_


----------



## dbeyat45

Another (too) perfect day here in Mango Hill   .... spoilt by compulsory voting on our election for the House of Reps and (half) Senate.


----------



## Warrigal

dbeyat45 said:


> Another (too) perfect day here in Mango Hill   .... spoilt by compulsory voting on our election for the House of Reps and (half) Senate.


Don't try to fool anyone into thinking that you aren't eager to vote, DB.
You know you're as keen as mustard to vote for the party of the Energiser Bunny.
What you hate is that some people might actually turn up and vote for the Nerd's party or for the Forest People.

And it a fine sunny day in Sydney too.
And not a riot in sight.
I love Oz.


----------



## dbeyat45

The Watermelons didn't even field a HTV card hander-outer.


----------



## jeffery 53

over cast and windy


----------



## TICA

Cool and sunny.  Thinking Summer has moved into Fall.....


----------



## Pappy

Very cool mornings but high temps around 70. Another beautiful day.


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful!


----------



## TICA

Sunny and a wee bit cool, but really quite lovely.


----------



## That Guy

Drizzly fog.  Should burn off and be a pleasant day.  Hot inland...


----------



## Bee

After the last few weeks of lovely hot weather, the temperature has dropped and I am feeling the cold, a horrible reminder that Autumn is just around the corner and then the winter.


----------



## TICA

A balmy 21 C here today but tropical storms are on the way!


----------



## Diwundrin

Warm for spring and we're catching fire already around Sydney so it's looking to be an exciting summer coming up.


----------



## Old Hipster

It's going to be 90 degrees to today I feel sweaty already.


----------



## That Guy

High fog and cool on the coast.  Still hot inland.


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's a little cooler today 22c at 9.50am_


----------



## dbeyat45

It's relatively hot around Queensland but low temps in the South .... but it's Australia.  In a few months, we'll be complaining of floods (or not).


----------



## Jillaroo

_We need rain badly here DB we haven't had any for weeks, i shall have to do a rain dance i feel_


----------



## terra

Cold change moved through late today... down to 3 degrees now.  The fire is raging !


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's 16.7c outside here Terra_


----------



## TICA

The rain and thunder woke me up at 5 a.m. but now it is around 9 a.m. and the skies are clearing.  Supposed to be 26c today and muggy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We cut our camping trip short on Tuesday due to the rain, and now that we're back in town, it's been raining pretty heavily day and night since Tuesday...and they say it was raining before then also. :rain:  Before we left on our trip, it was hot and sunny, 90+F degree temps, now it super wet and high 60s.  We have a little flooding in our backyard, as the city water sewer grate is there and it's flooding on and off.  May get some things soggy in our storage shed.  I really feel bad for those affected by flooding, and the streets are bad, many closed.  Hell or high water I guess.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Well it is 8.05am and overcast which looks promising for some rain, we need it badly temp is 16.7c_


----------



## Diwundrin

Radar shows all 'our' rain is falling about 30k out to sea!  :notfair:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Bugger_


----------



## That Guy

Fall isn't exactly in the air but have noticed some leaves changing and falling, shadows much longer, possible new swell on the horizon . . . just want some rain.


----------



## TICA

That Guy said:


> Fall isn't exactly in the air but have noticed some leaves changing and falling, shadows much longer, possible new swell on the horizon . . . just want some rain.



We are having more than enough rain today and are willing to share with you!


----------



## SeaBreeze

These were taken from my front door around 4 pm today.  It started raining heavy with pea sized hail around 3:30, after being sunny and calm all day.  So, the street is flowing like a river in around a half hour, it's over the sidewalks and a little bit onto my driveway.

The back yard has a good little river flowing from the sewer, toward our shed.  There was so much lightning, that I didn't chance going out there for a pic...plus, it's really dark, the lighter pic is auto adjust on the computer so things can be seen.  Lots of thunder and lightning, so my dog is not a happy camper right now.  Still coming down, but now it's lighter and heavier, on and off.


----------



## Jillaroo

OMG Seabreeze that looks nasty, hope it calms down soon for you, i don't mind moderate rain but when it's heavy and lightning as well i do get worried.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's quieted down quite a bit, just raining lightly now.  But some streets not too far from me are completely flooded, cars stuck and getting submerged under water.  When it comes on that fast, it's hard for people to get home to safety.  Luckily I did my shopping this morning while the sun was still out.  Saw some farmland on the news completely flooded.  They had to take some young cows away for special care, since they can get pneumonia from the cold and rain.  The crops are ruined, and the horses and cows look so sad.  They said there might be issues getting feed to them, even if they have donors.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> We are having more than enough rain today and are willing to share with you!



Seems when we get a wet winter it's just overwhelming.  No way around that but we're heading into serious drought.  Today was lovely, again...


----------



## Jillaroo

_They keep predicting rain here but the sky is blue and not a cloud in the sight, we need rain badly _


----------



## TICA

Seabreeze, I hope you don't get water in your house.    

Rain stopped overnight here, sun is out and everything is shiny and fresh.  Cooler temps but that's not so bad.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Has anyone heard from TWH Rider i hope she is ok_


----------



## JustBonee

Jillaroo said:


> _They keep predicting rain here but the sky is blue and not a cloud in the sight, we need rain badly _



We get the _same exact forecast_ here in Texas  too Jillaroo.




Jillaroo said:


> _Has anyone heard from TWH Rider i hope she is ok_



Yes, I wish we would hear from her !!!!


Your pictures are something else Seabreeze!! ...  Hope it has settled down for you by now.


----------



## Steve

I haven't been on here lately..

Just a quick update on what's going on here as far as the weather goes..

We already had our first real heavy frost that totally destroyed our vegetables.. ALL GONE !!! Just some red onions left..
We have already had the main furnace on in the house because it was really cold.. Went down to a lovely -2c at night.. The fireplace is going almost every day..
The leaves are turning red and gold and many are dropping already.. I already raked leaves in front of our house from the birch tree..
Our camping trailer is winterized..
The locals are talking of hunting very soon.. 
The local garages are starting advertising winter tires..
The robins have left.. Gone south..

All this and it is only mid September.. I actually saw some red leaves on trees in the end of August..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jillaroo said:


> _Has anyone heard from TWH Rider i hope she is ok_



I sent a PM to TWHRider and Ozarkgal, neither have replied.   I'm hoping they're okay, and just busy with everyday life.  Keeping my fingers crossed to hear from them again. :sentimental:


----------



## Jambi

SeaBreeze said:


> It's been sunny and mild here, today in the upper 60's.  We took a walk with the dog in the park, and I was in short sleeves.  They predict a high of 38 degrees on Monday and some snow or rain.  What's it doing by you?  Heard the weather was bad on the west coast around Oregon and Washington.



Should have some thunderstorms. Had some last weekend too. The warm, rainy season is ending and the cold rainy season is beginning. Still in the mid 60's.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Well at last we had a small amount of rain overnight, with more today hopefully and they say tomorrow as well, we may get some thunderstorms too on tuesday._


----------



## SeaBreeze

Temps are dropping fast by me, it's raining now, and tomorrow's supposed to be in the 40s F, rain mixed with snow, hard freeze predicted for Saturday morning.  Been enjoying the cool autumn weather, it should return after this cold snap.


----------



## Diwundrin

Jillaroo said:


> _Well at last we had a small amount of rain overnight, with more today hopefully and they say tomorrow as well, we may get some thunderstorms too on tuesday._



Lucky you, dry as a proverbial here.  Just going out to hose the last surviving plants.

Sunny and clear but still blowing a Southerly Gale, and too cool again for me.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Di i posted that on the 16 sept

 _


----------



## Diwundrin

Laugh it up, I just woke up from a nod-off.  Anyway, I haven't used up all my Dohs ration for the week so nyaaahhh. layful:


----------



## Jillaroo

*Pfffftt       :blah::zz:*


----------



## dbeyat45

Anyone on the forum likely to be affected by Karen ??


----------



## Diwundrin

That depends, might be nice if you'd mention the general area???  Cat gotya tongue?


----------



## JustBonee

dbeyat45 said:


> Anyone on the forum likely to be affected by Karen ??



At present, it seems to be headed somewhere between New Orleans and the Florida Panhandle.

We've been getting daily rain showers (of the good variety) over the Houston area for the past week, and over the weekend cold weather is supposed to finally get here.  I'm so very ready for that.  They are saying we will get into the 50's by Monday/Tuesday morning.  After the high 90's it will be such a nice change. 
As it stands, that cold front will keep Karen away from us ... and it could be that Karen falls apart..


----------



## rkunsaw

dbeyat45 said:


> Anyone on the forum likely to be affected by Karen ??



I would be if my wife caught me with her. :danger:  Oh, you're talking about the storm. It's said it could hit anywhere from Mississippi to the Florida panhandle.


----------



## dbeyat45

Diwundrin said:


> That depends, might be nice if you'd mention the general area???  Cat gotya tongue?



Sorry, thought this was an American forum ..... go back to sleep.


----------



## Diwundrin




----------



## That Guy

dbeyat45 said:


> Anyone on the forum likely to be affected by Karen ??



Will always remember Karen!  Oh, you mean the storm...  After a quiet season this could be serious.  Hope all in her path will be okay.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today was the first cooler more wintery day here.  It was around 30 F degrees when we went for our walk in the park with the dog.  The snow flurries were coming down gently, and I loved it.  Very invigorating feel to see those first flakes dance in the air! :happy:


----------



## TICA

I love the first snowfall too SeaBreeze.  Actually, I don't mind snow at all - as long as I can hibernate in the house and don't have to drive through a storm, although I have done that many, many times.    It isn't cold enough here yet for snow, but there is frost on the roofs in the mornings.

Calling for heavy rain tonight but so far it is clear!


----------



## That Guy

Typically beautiful fall weather.  Somewhat chilly overnight and warming up very nicely during the day.  A lot of motion in the ocean but nothing significant, yet . . .


----------



## Katybug

Still hot as heck mid-days here in the Carolina's, but the leaves are beginning to change and mornings  & evening are a tad chilly. For all of you who love the cooler weather, I feel somewhat cheated in not having a granule of appreciation for it.


----------



## Knightofalbion

Severe storm battering southern England  :winter1:


----------



## Diwundrin

Saw some footage of that storm here tonight, looks to be a bad one.  Batten down and stay dry Brits.


----------



## dbeyat45

Knightofalbion said:


> Severe storm battering southern England  :winter1:



You guys always turn on the weather when there is a Rugby League championship on .....


----------



## Michael.

Storm batters southern Britain

Hundreds of trees have been blown down in London, the South and South-East.

The storm is forecast to be the worst of the year so far, with wind gusting over 80mph. The highest gust recorded so far was over 99mph (159km/h) 

Many rail services are cancelled or delayed, with train companies reporting fallen trees on tracks and around 130 flights are cancelled at Heathrow Airport.

UK Power Networks says about 140,000 homes across its patch are without power.

.


----------



## Diwundrin

I think there might be 130 planeloads of very relieved passengers at that news about Heathrow Michael. Damned sure I wouldn't be flying in that weather.


----------



## seabreezy

Here in South Carolina, well right now it's cloudy, and cool. Supposed to reach the mid 70's today but i'm not sure it will, it's in the 50's right now.  We didn't have much of a spring or summer this year it seemed. Spring was unusually chilly which really was bad for our garden, and summer never got that hot like it normally does. Last summer we reached 113* one day, but most of that week it was close to that, it was miserable!  Makes me wonder what winter will bring. 

So sorry to hear of that terrible weather in the U.K....saw it on the news, hold on to your hats everyone! And stay safe!


----------



## Ivanchuk

It's been fairly sunny. We are starting to feel winter coming a little though.


----------



## That Guy

Promised rain fizzled to a drizzle.


----------



## Jillaroo

_It is going to be a warm one today 31c then tomorrow only 22c_


----------



## dbeyat45

Great day here in Paradise ..... we got some rain _*at last*_:  21mm.  Yippee.  We'll be able to use the tanks for a while instead of the council (costly) water.


----------



## rkunsaw

I hope all the seniors here from Europe are surviving the storms okay.Looks like a big one covering a lot of area.

We are expecting some stormy weather in this area for the next couple of days. Right now the storms are west of us. The say the will be here late today or in the morning. We need rain but I could do without the wind and hail.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yup, Rkunsaw..looks like we're in for it also today and tomorrow.  Just hope it's not a creek rising, thunderbooming frog strangler. Guess I'd better get the Gangsta's thunder shirts out.


----------



## Jillaroo

_We had a thunder storm here and we had water falling out of the sky, someone said it was rain. So all looks nice and fresh now_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yesterday the temps dropped 20 F degrees from the 60 to the 40s, was drizzly and dismal all day...but I liked it, nice once in awhile.  Today is a bit warmer, but lookin' the same.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ozarkgal said:


> Guess I'd better get the Gangsta's thunder shirts out.



I bet they look like little cutie pies in their thundershirts!


----------



## That Guy

On the trek home, last night, coming down out of the mountains, the road was wet meaning either it had rained or the fog was really thick and moving around.  As I finally got to the coast, drizzle turned into showers and sudden down pour.  Then, after a couple of miles, it stopped and was dry when I arrived home.  Haven't checked the rain gauge.  As my dad used to say, it was just enough to give the flowers a drink.  Long way to go getting out of this drought.


----------



## Ivanchuk

Kind of mild now actually. Not too bad for this time of year.


----------



## That Guy

Shower produced 34/100 inch.  So, we'll see if that primed the rain machine for this winter . . .


----------



## dbeyat45

That Guy said:


> Shower produced 34/100 inch.  So, we'll see if that primed the rain machine for this winter . . .



Know what you mean TG.  After a VERY long dry spell, it rained here a day or so ago and it's looked a little promising ever since.  Fingers crossed ... another 1mm overnight.  Encouraging.


----------



## Katybug

seabreezy said:


> Here in South Carolina, well right now it's cloudy, and cool. Supposed to reach the mid 70's today but i'm not sure it will, it's in the 50's right now.  We didn't have much of a spring or summer this year it seemed. Spring was unusually chilly which really was bad for our garden, and summer never got that hot like it normally does. Last summer we reached 113* one day, but most of that week it was close to that, it was miserable!  Makes me wonder what winter will bring.
> 
> So sorry to hear of that terrible weather in the U.K....saw it on the news, hold on to your hats everyone! And stay safe!



I appreciated the Carolina's summer so much more this year, Seabreezy, consecutive mid-90's are hot enough for me....how 'bout you?  Last summer was ungodly and hotter than I can ever remember, with 100+ temps that went on forever.  It was a much more pleasant this year and I miss it already, tho it's still low 70's here mid-day.  Get ready tho, it's dropping quickly, as it usually does around Halloween.  Monday's high is 57 and you know it's going to be very chilly in the morning/evening.  With Mother Nature being so unpredictable, we may be in for a much colder winter.  Last year my med-weight long sweater was all I needed.


----------



## Katybug

How's the weather in the southern UK?  I haven't been here long enough to remember our members from there.  Knowing power is a huge issue, is everyone  present and accounted for?  I know it's a miserable time there.


----------



## jeffery 53

wet dark and very windy


----------



## Katybug

jeffery 53 said:


> wet dark and very windy



But overall is power back and any kinda normal throughout the country?  I read on an earlier post there were over 100,000 w/o power, but that was a couple days ago.


----------



## dbeyat45

Katybug said:


> How's the weather in the southern UK?  I haven't been here long enough to remember our members from there.  Knowing power is a huge issue, is everyone  present and accounted for?  I know it's a miserable time there.



I've just finished watching a Rugby League World Cup match in St Helens between Australia and Fiji and the weather was appalling.

Beautiful day here in SE Queensland ... no sign of rain ..... again.


----------



## TICA

Cold and damp here today.   A few showers and I wouldn't be a bit surprised if they turn to snow.  Brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yesterday was very windy...I hung sheets out on the line, and they were literally three sheets to the wind.  They were blowing so hard I was afraid they were going to end up in the creek.  Today, we're looking for a high of 59 and hopefully less windy.


----------



## Diwundrin

A windstorm sprung up here out of nowhere an hour ago and hit the house like a Mack truck! 
 Must have been a front or something, nothing on the radar to show storms around.  It's a fairly howling Southerly gale, but dry, as usual!


----------



## Jillaroo

_I have it here too Di, the wind is really strong, lots of branches banging on the roof and the ocean sounds wild too, might just sit up and wait till it dies down before i go to bed_


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny but cold


----------



## seabreezy

in SC today, COLD! it was 38 when I got up at 6 this morning. gonna be about 62 for the high today. not to mention it's really windy, but it's sunny so i'm happy about that!


----------



## littleowl

On the Fens it is cold and sunny.


----------



## Old Hipster

It is absolutely gorgeous today, unfortunately I know this because I am looking out a window here at work. 

It did freeze last night, but it's beautiful out right now.


----------



## That Guy

Blue sky, warm sun.  A beautiful November day.


----------



## dbeyat45

Another fabulous day here in Paradise .... temps several degrees C below average.   Cool overnight leading up to Summer.


----------



## Diwundrin

A downright cold wind here kept a nice sunny day well short of being perfect.  

But I think GW must be taking affect because the half naked fashion posers at Flemington (Melb Cup) weren't shivering and standing under umbrellas this year.


----------



## Diwundrin

First hail storm of the season.  Biggest hail I've seen too, not as massive as some get but bigger than the usual.

Another storm heading in now but it doesn't have that 'green' look to it so just water in this one I think.

'There are many hailstones, but these ones are mine.'


----------



## Diwundrin

Just looked at the radar and I think Grafton may make it into the News tonight, hope they've shut their windows.


----------



## dbeyat45

After mowing the lawn yesterday in a light hail storm, I went up to Mooloolaba Surf Club today for lunch, parked the Kluger (_Highlander_) out in the open and then watched a large hailstorm pummel everything in sight for about fifteen minutes.  






http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-11-16/massive-hail-buckets-down-on-qld-sunshine-coast/5096926


----------



## Jillaroo

_We got the storm too DB , how's the Kluger is it damaged?_


----------



## dbeyat45

Found one obvious dent (right in the eye-line, of course).  There will be more ..... they will show up when it's clean and in different light. 

Considering the size of the hail, it's a miracle there wasn't more damage.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Let's hope there's no more, as long as you are safe cars can be fixed_


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny but cold


----------



## Diwundrin

Gassspppp! Not the Kluger!  

  I was tossing up whether to back mine out in it, but nah, couldn't do that to her.  (Couldn't afford to do without a car either, they'd just write her off for market value and she's worth a lot more than that to me.)


----------



## dbeyat45

Jillaroo said:


> _Let's hope there's no more, as long as you are safe cars can be fixed_



I was eating chicken breast on fricasseed bacon and sipping a Toohey's Old.  No way I was going to interrupt that over a car.  

I'll check for other damage in the sunlight tomorrow but I expect I'll be able to show you the "damage" when next we visit Coffs.


----------



## dbeyat45

Diwundrin said:


> Gassspppp! Not the Kluger!
> 
> I was tossing up whether to back mine out in it, but nah, couldn't do that to her.  (Couldn't afford to do without a car either, they'd just write her off for market value and she's worth a lot more than that to me.)



Before I had checked, I sent my wealthy son (the one who wasn't eating with us at the time) a text offering a near-new, slightly hail-damaged Kluger for sale.  The offer has since been withdrawn .....


----------



## babyboomer

This Summer, around Sydney, we had temperatures and winds to extreme, temperatures up to 42C, winds up to 90 km/h.
And a lot of Bush fires!
But lately it is cooler, today 18C, light breeze.
In February 2014, I'm going to Europe, there is Winter!!


----------



## jeffery 53

overcast and very cold


----------



## Katybug

Here in Charlotte, NC, we will have a high of 70 today and tomorrow, with temps dropping 10+ degrees for the rest of the week. But, darn it, every day shows rain or very cloudy....so depressing!


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful day here in the south. Last two days we had some rain off and on.


----------



## That Guy

Very Novembery for the Central Coast of California except for the lack of rain...


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Very Novembery for the Central Coast of California except for the lack of rain...



That Guy..just the opposite here.  An unseasonally humid 81 degrees, with a constant breeze, rained all night.  Last week we had a low of 23 overnight, this week back to spring.  Tornado weather for sure.


----------



## Katybug

TWHRider said:


> We have been under a Tornado WATCH since late morning.  Right now (2:00 PM Central) it is around 74 F, sticky and the air is quiet.
> 
> The birds are still flitting around the feeder so I'm not worried.  When I see them disappear and the outdoor silence becomes deafening, I know it's time to put my purse, keys and blood pressure medicine in the interior closet - lol lol lol



Keep us updated.  The birds are a good sign.


----------



## Anne

TWH; hope you are ok!!!!   We've been hearing on the news about the tornadoes in Illinois, Tennessee and other places.  Hope you are safe - this seems unusual for this time of year, but you never know.

Was 73 this morning here; terribly windy all night...then dropped to 50's and has settled now. Storms went north and east of us this time.


----------



## dbeyat45

Fingers crossed for all of you in harm's way .....

When I heard about the storms this morning (Oz time) and thinking that it is an odd time of year for tornadoes, I started reading up and found this interesting article:
When and Where Do Tornadoes Occur?






*Figure 4.* Hattiesburg, Miss. is typical of the southeastern United
                States with no discernible annual cycle for tornadoes, even though                 
the total number of tornadoes for the year is only 20 percent           less 
than Lubbock.

Learn a new thing every day?


----------



## Diwundrin

'Tis a dark and stormy afternoon' here, 1.45pm and lookin' 7pmish, and gettin' darker but it seems the worst of it will pass to the south.

Hope that Tornado thing went okay for everyone???  Storms a very minor excitement compared to those things.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope you and yours stay safe TWHRider.  I know they delayed the football game in Chicago today, and made all the fans go indoors until there was no longer a threat.  Our weather here has been getting cooler, but still sunny and warm enough for just a sweatshirt outdoors.  Only snow right now is in the mountain areas.


----------



## dbeyat45

We've just had another "nice" storm.  Possibly five days in a row now?

Damn!  The lawn needs mowing again ....


----------



## Warrigal

Well, you do live in Queensland.
Down here we are very grateful for the rain.

Keep it coming, Hughie.


----------



## Diwundrin

Ahem, are we keeping that little Hornsby Tornado this afternoon quiet or something?  What are you people in Sydney doing to the weather lately?  

Heard on the news a mini tornado ripped up the Hornsby mall and the cinema, put a few in hospital and picked up a demountable office building and deposited it on it's roof with 5 people in still in it.   ... and you just mention being grateful for the rain Warri?  Wow, that's stoic.

Seeing the pictures of the US ones I guess a mall, cinema and demountable are pretty small beer though eh?


----------



## Jillaroo

_I just hope that all our friends from the forum are safe after the tornado in America_


----------



## babyboomer

Yes, it was all over the news. 
here in Liverpool, if it doesnt stop by tommorow, I'm selling the car, and buying a boat!


----------



## Warrigal

Tornado or local willy willy ?
Just localised weather.


----------



## dbeyat45

Warrigal said:


> Well, you do live in Queensland.  Down here we are very grateful for the rain.
> Keep it coming, Hughie.


Looks like you don't need much more ..... 
*Warragamba Dam*

 *At Friday 15 November*

*92.9                 %* ​-0.1%               past week​Latest: 1,883,769 ML             
            Capacity: 2,027,000 ML         ​ 
How low would it be if we didn't have climate change?


----------



## jeffery 53

wet windy and cold


----------



## Warrigal

I think they top Warragamba up from the Shoalhaven these days.

http://www.sca.nsw.gov.au/about/new...ransfers-resume-as-three-year-moratorium-ends

 In any case I haven't been watering most of the garden and rain was very much needed.


----------



## Jackie22

Weather in Texas is way too warm for middle of November.....grass is green, still having to mow, leaves on trees still green, we have had rain recently so my monthly water bill is lower.


----------



## That Guy

"They" are predicting rain tomorrow.  We shall see.  We shall see . . .


----------



## Katybug

Weathermen were wrong on the rain (I know, very hard to imagine) but it's a bright sunshiny day and an unusual 75 here in Charlotte.  

My patio ferns haven't shown the slightest big of cooler weather and I'm so damned sick of the many months of daily hovering/misting/watering (2/3 of which I stopped a month ago) I'm considering sending them to an early grave.


----------



## dbeyat45

Katybug said:


> Weathermen were wrong on the rain (I know, very hard to imagine)  .... [Snip]


KB, failed meteorologists become climate scientists.  

No more failed weather bulletins that are fresh in the mind, rather making predictions that no one will be alive to check.  Easy.  
:wink:


----------



## That Guy

That Guy said:


> "They" are predicting rain tomorrow.  We shall see.  We shall see . . .



Still awaiting the promised rain . . .


----------



## JustBonee

Still awaiting this thing called FALL ..


----------



## Ozarkgal

Well, we had fall, then winter, then spring, now we're back to fall...all in a week.


----------



## babyboomer

Nice sunny day here, the air is clean after a few days of rain!
But our hearts and our prayers, are with people in States and in Filipines.


----------



## dbeyat45

Ozarkgal said:


> Well, we had fall, then winter, then spring, now we're back to fall...all in a week.



So, you must live in Melbourne, Australia.

:wink:


----------



## TICA

Freezing by my standards.  Staying inside today!


----------



## jeffery 53

very wet and very cold


----------



## Old Hipster

Colder that a witches tit this morning. 

I have to leave for work at 5:45 am and it was about 20 degrees this morning and I don't have my car in a garage, but here is a great tip, just put an old towel over your windshield at night and then you have a perfectly dry, ice free windshield in the morning.


----------



## Pappy

A storm brewing up out there right now. Getting real dark and windy.


----------



## That Guy

Rain gauge captured 47/100 inch so just about the 1/2 I'd guessed.  Better than nothin'.  Maybe the door is open . . .   Maybe not...


----------



## dbeyat45

Another beautiful day here in Paradise ..... 29C, sunny and the cricket test is about to start (England Vs. Australia)


----------



## babyboomer

Nice and warm yesterday, just as sunny and warm today, but forecast says "storm" tonight.
With all the rain last week, the grass (lawn, not marihuana) is growing overtime!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Temps dropped last night, and a couple of inches of snow fell by me.  Here's a pic from our walk today in the park, it was 16 F degrees and overcast....


----------



## Diwundrin

Please don't post unannounced snow photos to scare unsuspecting Aussies if you don't mind SB. 



I wouldn't be walking in that, I'd be at the airport buying a ticket to warmer climes.

Started off pretty damned nice here this morning but it's been all downhill since then.  Looks like Europe now,  overcast and generally gloomy.  (Sorry Brits, little Aussie ribbing there.

)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Diwundrin said:


> Please don't post unannounced snow photos to scare unsuspecting Aussies if you don't mind SB.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be walking in that, I'd be at the airport buying a ticket to warmer climes.



Silly girl, LOL!


----------



## dbeyat45

Brilliant day again but there is rain coming and a cyclone threatening off the NW of Western Australia .... the monsoon is building.

PS:  Hope the rain doesn't disrupt the cricket at the 'Gabba because the Aussies are on top.


----------



## Pappy

Here you go Di


----------



## jeffery 53

yet again cold wet and windy


----------



## Diwundrin

Pappy said:


> Here you go Di



Nailed it Pappy.


----------



## Diwundrin

Well I'm off, crashin' and bangin' and a tornado warning out a bit west of here.  Be back in an hour or two if the power holds out.


----------



## Diwundrin

Back again. I think 'tornado' was a bit of Weather Bureau overkill.  Just an old fashioned north coast storm  as I remember them, all noise and water.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Yeah i had a look on BOM and it said tornado, alls quiet now does that mean the calm before the storm_


----------



## Diwundrin

Nah, should be okay now Jilly, the last yellow bit has just gone over and doesn't look to be anything more building.
They did have a tornado inland a bit but I missed what town it was, maybe around Glen Innes it looked really fierce on the radar out there. Saw a picture on the news, looked the real deal.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Oh that's good the girl up the road said pack a bag just in case which i did and if it did start we were going to the solid brick dunny block _


----------



## Diwundrin

Any port in a storm.:lofl:


----------



## Warrigal

> They did have a tornado inland a bit but I missed what town it was


I think it was Armidale.


----------



## Diwundrin

Near Guyra, only one house, it's in the Armidale paper.   http://www.armidaleexpress.com.au/story/1926442/tornado-strikes-near-guyra-live-radar/


----------



## Jillaroo

_It was a 231kms from us Di_

https://maps.google.com.au/


----------



## JustBonee

Saturday, November 23rd AM in the states ... mostly hot coffee/chocolate weather here.


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> Here you go Di



You lucky man, Pappy!


----------



## Katybug

Boo's Mom said:


> Saturday, November 23rd AM in the states ... mostly hot coffee/chocolate weather here.



That is so weird, in that I am seeing 55 for Charlotte and just heard the weatherman say a high of 60 today. That's a bit of a difference to me in comfort.  But, what the heck, it's going to be in the low 40's for the high within the next few days so I may as well get over it.   It's winter, making myself deal with it!


----------



## Diwundrin

Jillaroo said:


> _It was a 231kms from us Di_
> 
> https://maps.google.com.au/



Yes well away, but they did post a warning for Grafton and that's getting close enough to home to be nervous about.  Didn't make it that far though so I think I'll stop listening to weather reports.


----------



## JustBonee

Katybug said:


> That is so weird, in that I am seeing 55 for Charlotte and just heard the weatherman say a high of 60 today. That's a bit of a difference to me in comfort.  But, what the heck, it's going to be in the low 40's for the high within the next few days so I may as well get over it.   It's winter, making myself deal with it!



Yeah,  that map doesn't include the "feels like" temperature with wind, etc., ... so it is not true picture.. 
 We're not going to get out of the 40's for days around these parts.


----------



## Jackie22

....northeast Texas, rain and sleet predicted.


----------



## JustBonee

You're a good horse Mommy! ..  .. sounds like you have all of them 'winterized' pretty well.


----------



## TICA

Yucky here today.  Not freezing but just cold enough to make it uncomfortable.   We've had a snipping of snow this month but nothing to write home about.  Drizzle and yuckiness is the news today.


----------



## jeffery 53




----------



## Fern

We've got a warm one today. No breeze, no clouds.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Bit of a strange day here, thunderstorms predicted again, the tornado yesterday fizzled out due to the cold air thank goodness, going into town to get something to be able to put spots on my concrete Lace Monitor._


----------



## rkunsaw

Mid 20s here. High expected to be 38F also.Lows below freezing for at least a week with highs mostly in the forties.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Lovely day here the sky is blue and the birds are singing to their hearts content temp is 22.7c_


----------



## RedRibbons

Much too cold for this time of the year. Gawd, I hate the cold.layful:


----------



## dbeyat45

Another magnificent day at Mango Hill ..... max. around 26C, light wind.    The storms appear to have gone for the time being.  

Nasty stuff beginning in the Northern Hemisphere?
[h=1]Thanksgiving travel chaos begins! 300 flights canceled in Dallas as dangerous winter storm roars across the country
[/h]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...chaos-begins-300-flights-canceled-Dallas.html


----------



## Pappy

East coest Florida, is very windy this am and cool temps at 68 degrees. Had to take down flags before they self destruct.


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny but cold


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for thinkin' about me TWHRider, but that snow's just in the high country.  Right now it's 28 F degrees here, with a light wet snow coming down...not sticking to the streets or sidewalks.  Still have around an inch left on the grass from the last snow. 

 It's hairy in the Dallas area when the weather is bad, one year I visited my sister in Plano, and she drove me back to the airport.  Night before there was an ice storm, so driving to the airport was quite the experience...like driving on an ice skating rink.  Stop lights were optional, whoever could stop did.   Glad my flight wasn't delayed.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Rkunsaw*...are you getting that freezing rain?  It was predicted here, but we have above freezing temps today, 35 degrees right now, and the rain is about over...whew..was not looking forward to ice.

*Jillaroo*:  





> _Lovely day here the sky is blue and the birds are singing to their hearts content temp is 22.7c
> 
> _



Braggart!

*TWH*:  





> We MIGHT get a bit of freezing rain late this afternoon. But never fear, the temps are going to be in low 50's F by Friday<-----BLACK Friday that is - lollollol



Oh darn..I was looking forward to seeing those Black Friday shoppers lined up in the sleet four hours before the stores open..Ho, Ho,Ho! 

Would not want to be near DFW airport during the holidays, let alone during icy conditions.  Been there done that for many years. The first two years I lived in Dallas I spent half my life stuck in airports in the winter Usually, getting out of Dallas was not the problem.  Getting back from or going to Amarillo, Denver and Durango Co, Albuquerque and Silver City NM, Altus, OK, on connecting flights was the killer.  I read a lot of books

 I was paid to be there, otherwise my FWA would have not seen the seat of an airplane. The weather is so unpredictable in some of these areas you never knew what you would be facing when you opened the motel room door in the morning.  Getting to the airport was the real challenge.  I knew I was in trouble the first time I landed in Durango and the only rental cars at the tiny airport were four-wheel drive SUV's...sure enough stuck there on several trips.

*SeaBreeze*:  





> It's hairy in the Dallas area when the weather is bad, one year I visited my sister in Plano, and she drove me back to the airport. Night before there was an ice storm, so driving to the airport was quite the experience...like driving on an ice skating rink. Stop lights were optional, whoever could stop did.  Glad my flight wasn't delayed.


 You hit that one just right, as weather that bad is a fairly rare occurrence in the Metroplex. Maybe once a year, or every other year, usually around January. Plano is a rough trek trafficwise to the airport in good weather conditions, let alone icy ones. You were brave souls for trying it.


----------



## JustBonee

Today,  it looks like it's the East Coast with the most weather problems.


----------



## Fern

Raining cats & dogs & thunder thrown in.


----------



## dbeyat45

Another beautiful day here in Paradise .... sorry, Mango Hill.  27C light winds.


----------



## Diwundrin

No complaints here either DB.


----------



## RedRibbons

We got freezing rain today. I had to go out and knock ice off my heat pump. This is more like January weather!


----------



## JustBonee

Had big soft snow flakes falling yesterday afternoon for a couple hours just north of Houston, TX ... that was a pretty sight. 
Kids, home on Thanksgiving break,  loved it.  
Today is just cold.


----------



## dbeyat45

> Another beautiful day here in Paradise .... sorry, Mango Hill.  27C light winds.



Ditto but 28C.  Boring.  No snow .....


----------



## TICA

We got the tail end of the US storm but just buckets of rain and winds over 100km.   I have a tree down in the front yard and one in the back yard but they didn't hit anything and not in the way so I'll deal with them later.   Picked up various empty garbage cans that blew all over the place and had one lawn chair that blew off the patio into the driveway.

It is quite warm out though so can wear a sweater instead of the old winter coat.   No idea what the forecast is but I can see clouds, dark skies and blue skies all out of the front window.  Kind of eerie actually.


----------



## That Guy

*SURF*
Well overhead to double overhead high West ground swell.


----------



## Ozarkgal

It was 23 degrees at 8:00 am this morning.  I put all my pre-cooked Thanksgiving side dishes and pie out on the porch overnight to keep cool instead of loading up the fridge, and it all froze.


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's been cloudy all day and now it is 8.15pm and it has been raining heavily for the last hour or so, we needed it badly._


----------



## Diwundrin

Ozarkgal said:


> It was 23 degrees at 8:00 am this morning.  I put all my pre-cooked Thanksgiving side dishes and pie out on the porch overnight to keep cool instead of loading up the fridge, and it all froze.



Hey you folks would know, is it true Eskimos buy refrigerators to thaw their food in? 



We had a gentle rain that snuck in quietly Jilly, didn't get any heavy stuff, didn't need it really got flooded out all round other day and that's still keeping everything happy.


----------



## Katybug

We had an unusual for this time of year cold snap earlier in the wk, but Thanksgiving day was gorgeous...milder temps w/lots of sunshine.


----------



## jeffery 53

wet windy and cold


----------



## dbeyat45

It's been cooling down since midnight with the rain that has moved in .... currently raining lightly and 18.9C which is pretty cool for this part of the world just before Summer.  It's not a cool as some of you in North America will be experiencing if this forecast is correct:

*Temperature Outlook for the Conterminous U.S.*

 Related Maps: Climate outlook for    Precipitation and    Soil Moisture


----------



## That Guy

Beautifully warm sunny day.  Rain was forecasted a few days ago . . . sigh...


----------



## Pappy

6:45 am here and raining like crazy. Gonna be a good day to watch college football. Go Gators. ( I don't think they have a chance against FSU ). :rain:


----------



## Steve

Not bad, actually for this time of the year..
Down to about -25c at night and up to a balmy -10c during the day..


----------



## Anne

55 and sunny today...can't believe this warm weather for this time of year.    Gonna cool down again, though.


----------



## Katybug

Warm here in Char too, after freezing our bums off earlier.  Not complaining tho, since the NE got slammed.  Pappy and all others who go to FL for the winter are pretty darned lucky!


----------



## jeffery 53

over cast and very cold


----------



## dbeyat45

Another "nice" day in Mango Hill ..... cold for this time of year (first day of Summer).  Should be up around 28C but today's max was 23.5C at 11:00am.


----------



## Steve

Oh great !!!!  As I am posting this, the snow plow just went by and gave me a 4 feet high mound of snow across the driveway opening..

At least it is mild out.. A warm -14c with almost no wind..


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve:  





> Oh great !!!! As I am posting this, the snow plow just went by and gave me a 4 feet high mound of snow across the driveway opening..



My BIL lives in Montana and is always complaining about this.  He has to hire a kid to shovel it out of the driveway, and it irritates him to no end, no so much because of the inconvenience, but that he's too old to do it himself.  I can see where this would be a problem in the case of an emergency where seconds count.


----------



## Pappy

Another rainy day here. Looks like it is really socked in for the day. I can relate to snow filling up the driveway. Our old place had a 120 foot drive and I would just get the snow cleared out and along came the snowplow. And if that wasn't bad enough, he took great pleasure in smashing my mailbox to pieces.


----------



## Fern

, 2/12, Warm 'n' sunny, not a cloud in the sky & thankfully that wind has dropped.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Warm & sunny here today_


----------



## dbeyat45

Your US National Weather Service has this anomaly chart ..... temps are centigrade.    Break out the overcoats?


----------



## JustBonee

I would like to break out the overcoat .. but not for a few days down here in Houston, Tx. ... We're expecting temps. in the 80's for a few days  ... that darn air conditioning ruins the Christmas spirit!!


----------



## Jillaroo

_Sunny day and the temp is 27.6c very nice_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Temps today were in the 50s F, and very windy, partly sunny.  They say starting late tomorrow, the temperature will drop drastically, and we may get 4-6 inches of snow.  They predict that we will have around 5 days of temps only in the teens.  Time to break out the winter parka. :winter1:


----------



## Kate48

Hello!  I'm new here and just finding my way around....bumping into things as usual!

Our weather was in the low 50's today but an immense storm is coming in bringing with it 5 to 10 inches of snow up in the mountains and a couple of inches of the white stuff down here. Time for hot cocoa and a fire in the fireplace!
Kate


----------



## Diwundrin

Jillaroo said:


> _Sunny day and the temp is 27.6c very nice_



Same here.  ... funny dat. 



Hi Kate48, presuming from that weather forecast you're in the Northern Hemisphere?  We're feeling very smug down here all warm and cosy and skiting about our 'perfect' weather.  (Until it gets too damned hot to go outside anyway.)  



Welcome aboard wherever you are.


----------



## Kate48

Hi there Aussie!  Yes, I'm in Utah. Our first winter storm is heading this way. As a California Girl at heart (42 years out there) I am still getting used to this white stuff. The summers are very nice as is spring and fall. The winters are long and white is not my favorite color!! Ha ha!!  I used to live down south of here in Utah. It was very hot (114 degrees) in the summer so we moved to a cooler climate!! 

Thanks for asking!  I think I will enjoy it here!
Kate


----------



## dbeyat45

Another beautiful day here .... around 24C, light winds.  Very cool, well below average overnight ..... good sleeping weather.

Forecast for the next week looks much the same:  http://www.bom.gov.au/qld/forecasts/redcliffe.shtml


----------



## jeffery 53

grey cold and rain again


----------



## Diwundrin

Oh our poor dear Jeffery, we soooo want you to have a nice sunny day.  We live in hopes for you.  Every time you post I think, "today! it's gonna be nice for Jeffery today",  but not yet huh?  siiiiigh.  Have you thought of emigrating yet? 

  We've still got a bit of room for thawing Northerners.


----------



## dbeyat45

jeffery 53 said:


> grey cold and rain again



I could arrange an assisted passage .... for a small fee.  Send me your bank account details and I will handle it.


----------



## Ozarkgal

It's going to be a balmy 67 degrees today.  But look out starting Thursday the temps are going plummet to below freezing with rain and snow in the forecast for the rest of the week..That's the south for you.


----------



## rkunsaw

Ozarkgal said:


> It's going to be a balmy 67 degrees today.  But look out starting Thursday the temps are going plummet to below freezing with rain and snow in the forecast for the rest of the week..That's the south for you.



Yep, we'll get it just ahead of you OG. Going to stock up at the store and drug store Thursday morning and load more firewood on the porch. It's time to hibernate for a few days. I may have to make a pie or two to get us through. :lofl:


----------



## JustBonee

Ozarkgal said:


> It's going to be a balmy 67 degrees today.  But look out starting Thursday the temps are going plummet to below freezing with rain and snow in the forecast for the rest of the week..That's the south for you.



It sure is OG!  ... 80's today here, 30's by the weekend .~~ that old roller coaster ride ~~

After the raking of leaves, save some energy for shoveling snow..




rkunsaw said:


> I may have to make a pie or two to get us through. :lofl:



Sounds like a great way to  endure the cold.  I think I'll do some baking too..


----------



## Katybug

I had to take my light jacket off yesterday, nice & warm after that early cold snap, but I know I'm going to need an even heavier jacket soon. And, oh, how it hate it!


----------



## TICA

About 6 C here today and drizzling and damp, damp, damp.


----------



## That Guy

Dry cold front comin' down from Alaska.  No rain.  Just freezing temps overnight.  I know.  I know.  Nothing even close to what some of you "enjoy".  But, damn cold is damn cold.


----------



## Anne

Wore my winter coat the other day; yesterday, no coat; today is gloomy and foggy.   Rain, snow, much colder weather coming...need to get gas for generator, just in case.  

View attachment 3711


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful day here. 75 degrees and sunny. I'm the one under the weather. :winter2:


----------



## That Guy

Sorry to hear you are under the weather, Pappy.  Rest.  Fluids.  You know the drill.  Hope you are done with it and back to your ol' self soon.


----------



## Old Hipster

Take care of yourself Pappy.

We are having a cold spell, it will barely get up to freezing during the day and then in the low teens and 20's at night. Burrr! And I have to leave for work at 5:45 am, good times ahead !!


----------



## Jillaroo

Pappy said:


> Beautiful day here. 75 degrees and sunny. I'm the one under the weather. :winter2:



Lovely day here 27c predicted, hope you will be feeling better real soon Pappy  :bighug:


----------



## Diwundrin

'_Get well soon_' Pappy.  I trust it was something self-inflicted, and worth it?   Anything else and ... :notfair:


----------



## Katybug

I don't know how to convert the temps, Jilly, but I know summer is well on the way for you and can be brutal there.  I hope you're better at converting than I am. 

Most Southerners don't have a clue what some of our members go through w/low temps.  Our blood is thinner and mild winters are addictive.  It's unusually warm here for this time of year.  It's almost 7:30 p.m. and is 55 F, with a high today of 70. Predicted to stay in the low 70's for the next few days, then supposed to drop about 25 degrees for the high.  Mother Nature is all over the place.  As OG said, that's southern USA!


----------



## dbeyat45

Yet another beautiful day here in Mango Hill ...... currently 76F after a cold 61F o'night.

I'll post again on this thread when something interesting happens here, weather-wise.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Katy i am shocking at converting the temps, must google it and save it so i can talk with some authority_


----------



## dbeyat45

Converter for the lazy:  http://www.metric-conversions.org/temperature/celsius-to-fahrenheit.htm


----------



## Jillaroo

_Thanks DB you're a legend_


----------



## dbeyat45

Jillaroo said:


> _Thanks DB you're a legend_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Started out for our walk in the park with the dog today at 50F degrees, it's now 10 degrees.  Temps dropped fast, and the snow is falling.  It's not coming down too hard, but it's steady.  Those very cold, small, light-weight snows.  Will leave the pooch home tomorrow, he's an old guy too, and it's better if he's warm and toasty at home.  Tomorrow is supposed to be only in the teens, and the same forecast for 5 days so far...we'll see.


----------



## Phantom

I need my arse kicking again ......................

Spent 3 hrs watering my garden yesterday
Today is has not stopped raining !!!!


----------



## dbeyat45

You should have known better Phantom.


----------



## Jillaroo

_A few years back my youngest daughter worked in a fashion store in Oxford st and all the staff used to say that, she ended up having me saying it as well._:lofl:


----------



## Katybug

Jillaroo said:


> _Katy i am shocking at converting the temps, must google it and save it so i can talk with some authority_



Jill, I remember my dear friend in Sydney tried to do it and couldn't.  I haven't even tried, math is not my thing.  Can anyone out there help us in converting the temps of Oz to Farenheit or even a ballpark guesstimate? (sp?)  Many thx if you can.


----------



## dbeyat45

KB, I posted this link earlier:  http://www.metric-conversions.org/temperature/celsius-to-fahrenheit.htm

No charge ....


----------



## Ozarkgal

High of 65 today, but starting tomorrow a winter storm with ice and snow and below freezing temps is blowing in for the rest of the week...off to the big city this morning to lay in a supply and batten down the hatches for a few days.


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm going to town in the morning OG. Don't need much from the grocery but I have to go by the drug store to refill Brooke's meds, so I'll go to walmart while I'm out. I need to get new lottery tickets anyway. The prize is getting big. If we get froze in we may do some more pie baking.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rkunsaw, your day sounds just like mine..hurry home and keep warm.  Is the storm coming your way today or tomorrow?


----------



## rkunsaw

The storm is due Tomorrow. They say we may get some rain in the morning but the bad stuff isn't expected until afternoon. I would go today but one of Brooke's meds can't be refilled until the 5th. Insurance rules ya know.

They are expecting ice which can be a problem with electric lines. I hope none of us have problems.


----------



## Diwundrin

This converter is nice and simple and works both ways.

http://albireo.ch/temperatureconverter/


----------



## Old Hipster

23 degress this morning

I hope you don't have problems either rkunsaw.

And it drives me nuts how a person has to wait to get their meds because of the damn insurance.


----------



## rkunsaw

When I was in school the metric temperature measurement was called Centigrade.Here is a link.

http://chemistry.about.com/b/2013/01/19/difference-between-celsius-and-centigrade.htm


----------



## Davey Jones

Still waiting for some winter weather to arrive and get down to 55 where it should be...81 today...grrrrr


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny but cold


----------



## That Guy

Have spent some frigid winters in way-below-zero areas of the USA and THAT was cold.  But, getting down to the mid 20s (Fahrenheit) overnight on the central coast of good ol' California ain't no fun, neither.  Brrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Katybug

dbeyat45 said:


> KB, I posted this link earlier:  http://www.metric-conversions.org/temperature/celsius-to-fahrenheit.htm
> 
> No charge ....



Thx for reposting, Dbey, I missed it the first time.  Got it!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well the snow joined the frigid temps as promised last night, still coming down lightly.  We had a chilly walk in the snow today, around 6 F degrees.  Here's my dog Hans in the back yard...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope you and the horses stay safe Rider, hope you don't get the freezing ice storms.   Had a taste of them in Texas one year, not good for walking or driving.


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> The storm is due Tomorrow. They say we may get some rain in the morning but the bad stuff isn't expected until afternoon. I would go today but one of Brooke's meds can't be refilled until the 5th. Insurance rules ya know.
> 
> They are expecting ice which can be a problem with electric lines. I hope none of us have problems.



Keep us posted, if you can, RK!


----------



## Katybug

SeaBreeze said:


> Well the snow joined the frigid temps as promised last night, still coming down lightly.  We had a chilly walk in the snow today, around 6 F degrees.  Here's my dog Hans in the back yard...



One of my favorite breeds, what a cutie he is!  And it's exactly the way I love to see snow -- on a post!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Katybug!  Not me, I like my 4 seasons.


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> When I was in school the metric temperature measurement was called Centigrade.Here is a link.
> 
> http://chemistry.about.com/b/2013/01/19/difference-between-celsius-and-centigrade.htm



Many tks, RK.


----------



## Katybug

Diwundrin said:


> This converter is nice and simple and works both ways.
> 
> http://albireo.ch/temperatureconverter/



All converters appreciated.  Thx, Di!  I'm jealous of your warmer climate.  You're just like S Florida in that it never gets more than light sweater cold, right?


----------



## Katybug

Old Hipster said:


> 23 degress this morning
> 
> I hope you don't have problems either rkunsaw.
> 
> *And it drives me nuts how a person has to wait to get their meds because of the damn insurance.*



Probably no one anywhere who doesn't agree, 'specially those of us who have seen healthier years!


----------



## Katybug

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Katybug!  Not me, I like my 4 seasons.



I hear that often, especially from cousins/Boston transplants to Miami decades ago.  I'm thinking not or they would have moved further north when they retired.  NO ONE EVER DOES THAT!  LOL  

I would love to send you our winter portion, SB, such a lightweight as it is -- too much for me!


----------



## Diwundrin

Katybug said:


> Thx for reposting, Dbey, I missed it the first time.  Got it!



Reposting this one too, really simple and works both ways so suits everyone.

http://albireo.ch/temperatureconverter/


----------



## Phantom

Phantom said:


> I need my arse kicking again ......................
> 
> Spent 3 hrs watering my garden yesterday
> Today is has not stopped raining !!!!



HRMPH !!!!  28mm after watering


----------



## Diwundrin

We've had a warm Westerly gale blowing all day, eased off at sunset but it's back!  Every fence, gate and loose things smaller than a car is rattling around the neighbourhood, sounds like a brass band!

Still, it could be worse, just saw this photo on Imgur.  Dear God! why do people live in Canada??


----------



## Ozarkgal

We've reached our predicted high today of 42, low is going to be 24, with rain predicted starting this morning, turning to ice and snow for the next few days.  According to the 7 day forecast we won't be above the 20's until next Wednesday, with a high of 32 then.

Rkunsaw, hope you are out early getting your errands done and get back home before this hits.  It's looks to be starting earlier than originally predicted, at least here.  Good luck with that lottery ticket!


----------



## Katybug

Diwundrin said:


> We've had a warm Westerly gale blowing all day, eased off at sunset but it's back!  Every fence, gate and loose things smaller than a car is rattling around the neighbourhood, sounds like a brass band!
> 
> Still, it could be worse, just saw this photo on Imgur.  Dear God! why do people live in Canada??



Just shoot me, I cannot live like that...or even close to that!  The only snow that even remotely appeals to me is on a Xmas card or a beautiful post...just not this one!


----------



## Katybug

I had my thermostat on 72 all day yesterday, as always. Last night and the thermostat showed 74...it's that warm here.  But our day is coming and very soon I hear!!!  High 70's here through Friday and shortly followed by highs just above freezing. Whew! 

Our party is over, but my heart goes out to those who are really being blasted and will have no power, they say. That's really rough.


----------



## Old Hipster

We are just having clear and cold below freezing weather. But I am really concerned about the rest of the country.


----------



## TICA

Lovely and sunny today and about 2 Celcius.    Di - you have to embrace the snow!!!!   I quite like the four distinct seasons.  We get snow here in Nova Scotia but it doesn't hang around too long.


----------



## Old Hipster

It's suppose to get to minus 27 in Butte Montana. :cold:


----------



## That Guy

Well, just about to whine about it being in the very low twenties (F) this morning until I see that in Montana's Butt it's -27 (F)!  Okay . . . on another front...  Rain predicted for tonight and thru the weekend...


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWH..Your weather today was like ours yesterday.  Not sure what the high was, but  near 70.  We had to have the air conditioner on in the truck, and I had a light jacket on, but sweated my way through the stores..Right now it is raining, and the temp is dropping like a rock.  It started out at 42 this morning, right now it's 38.  We are supposed to have lows in the 7-20 degree range overnight through the rest of the week with about 5-6 inches of sleet and snow accumulation.

Now about that stupid Rooster.  I had him coming in the coop voluntarily to roost when we had the last cold snap, but for the last three days he has decided to go back to the tree.  I may have a frozen bird hanging in the tree tomorrow morning if he decides to be stubborn about coming in tonight.


----------



## Anne

Hmmm; fun forecast - guess we'll hunker down the next couple days....

View attachment 3730


----------



## Jillaroo

_Thanks for the update on that naughty rooster Buckaroo, let's hope he decides it's too cold to stay in the tree_


----------



## Old Hipster

I'm stoppin at the store on the way home from work. Just because our weather man says we won't get dumped on doesn't mean much. We have been surprised before and clouds are movin in right now. And the temps are below freezing and going to stay this way for a week or so.


----------



## SeaBreeze

-15 F last night, and although there was some sun today it was colder than yesterday.  Around 4 degrees for our walk, tonight's supposed to be colder...no more snow falling today.


----------



## Diwundrin

Thanks for those updates folks.:winter1:

 Bushfires, droughts and dust storms are looking a better 'n better option every day. 





Stay warm and snug.


----------



## dbeyat45

Another fabulous day here in Mango Hill .... 82F.  Sorry.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Apparently it's been very cold in Melbourne & Canberra_


----------



## Casper

_*Bloody freezing yesterday Jilly......got to around 14c but the wind chill made it feel like about 9c.....
Around 7c last night but finally improved this arvo.....its 17c at the moment and we're going for
24 tomorrow and 29 Sunday.....our weather is  really crazy for summer....*_:what:


----------



## rkunsaw

27F this morning and the ground covered with sleet. Still coming down. Supposed to get to single digit temps tomorrow morning.But it's okay, I've got plenty of firewood and nowhere I've gotta go.


----------



## Pappy

Warm, sunny and it's pouring rain outside, all at once. Crazy day and records for heat in December May be broken today.


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> 27F this morning and the ground covered with sleet. Still coming down. Supposed to get to single digit temps tomorrow morning.But it's okay, I've got plenty of firewood and nowhere I've gotta go.




Take care!  ..   Thinking about all you people North of me dealing with sleet and ice .... have a cold rain coming down here, but it's in the 40's now, and is to stay in the 40's throughout  the day and night.


----------



## Jackie22

The weather here is really not too bad so for, I doesn't look like it will be as bad as first predicted.


----------



## Old Hipster

We are down in the teens at night and low 30's during the day.

We have only had freezing rain/ice storms twice in my life time and it is the weirdest damn stuff, the first time a few years ago, we had no idea how bad it could be, everything just "looks" wet but in reality is a solid layer of ice covering everything, the last ice storm, when it started to warm up we just stood on our porch listening to limbs breaking all over the place and crashing to the ground, we were without power for 4 days..Good times!!!


----------



## TICA

For all of you having snow and sleet - snuggle in and stay warm!

Foggy here today, can hardly see the lake across the street.  Temps aren't too bad - 9 C.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Woke up this morning to 3" of snow on the ground and still coming down hard with huge flakes.  We had freezing rain starting yesterday afternoon until we went to bed, so I don't know what time it changed to snow.  At this time it is 28F .  Our overnight low tonight is supposed to be 3F  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Like Rkunsaw, we won't be going anywhere soon, but don't care.

 Braved my way out this morning to feed the cats and Buckaroo. Yesterday at roosting time Buck was hanging around the shed eyeballing the chicken coop. I put his food inside the door, and he came running and practically dove in. This morning he was crowing and indignantly cackling and wanted out. 

 When I opened the coop door he made a dash for it , but put the brakes on when he saw the snow up to his tail feathers...he's still in there..LOL

*Rkunsaw*..wondering how your shopping trip was yesterday.  I can only imagine after what I had on Wednesday.

*TWH*..I sure hope you dodge this bullet.  It's one thing to be able to sit in the house and let the world go by, but taking care of horses in this weather is rough.


----------



## That Guy

Still in our freezing 20s overnight.  Now, promised rain is delayed until tonight . . . (if at all...)


----------



## rkunsaw

*Rkunsaw*..wondering how your shopping trip was yesterday.  I can only imagine after what I had on Wednesday.

Terrible,just terrible. I went to the drug store and got what  was needed. I didn't really need anything from walmart but since I was in town decided to pick up a few things. I never saw the place so crowded. Are most peoples pantrys so bare they can't get through a couple of days of bad weather? Do people normally shop for groceries every day or two? I just can't understand the mad rush every time the weatherman says storm coming.

But the temps were near 40 and just raining. I was back home by 9:45. The sleet turned to snow here about 7 this morning and it's still snowing.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Rkunsaw*...your shopping trip was sounds like mine...It's scary to think what would happen in a real disaster..hope we never have to find out! Sounds like your weather is a day behind ours.   

How are those pies coming?


*TG*..Are your temps going to rise or are they predicting ice if it rains?

Here its 13 degrees at 7am this morning...rolled my warm, lazy butt out of bed and waded through the snow to feed the Roo and cats and wild birds, and top off the frozen water bowls..everything takes longer when it's so cold.  The Gangstas did their business in record time this morning, though.

This is the current forecast for the next few days: Today's high 23...Tomorrow 28-19 low...Monday 30-8 low..not above freezing until Wednesday..BRRR


----------



## Old Hipster

Ozarkgal said:


> *Rkunsaw*...your shopping trip was sounds like mine...It's scary to think what would happen in a real disaster..hope we never have to find out!  How are those pies coming?
> 
> 13 degrees at 7am this morning...rolled my warm, lazy butt out of bed and waded through the snow to feed the Roo and cats and wild birds, and top off the frozen water bowls..everything takes longer when it's so cold.  The Gangstas did their business in record time this morning, though.
> 
> This is the current forecast for the next few days: Today's high 23...Tomorrow 28-19 low...Monday 30-8 low..not above freezing until Wednesday..BRRR


It's 19 degrees here but it's windy so feels much colder. Our dog usually has to go and patrol his yard, but not this morning, he was right back in after doing his business.


----------



## Anne

Hope everyone stayed safe and warm during the latest Winter blast.   We had 10+ inches of snow; now is 20 degrees; gonna get a lot colder.

Just staying inside...watched Oh Brother where art thou...enjoying the music.



and George Clooney.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*TWH*..You're having a heat wave compared to us...but poor Anne, you really got blasted with snow.  Okay, I won't complain anymore.  Actually, I'm okay with the snow and freezing temps as long as we don't lose power.  That's when you're going to hear some major b****'in!

*Anne*..we love that movie...maybe a good one for tonight.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I just saw your shocking weather on our news, they are saying it's the worst in decades, i hope you are all safe and well and most of all warm_


----------



## Ozarkgal

Thanks Jilly..all's well here. Except I'm being held prisoner and forced to do housework


----------



## Diwundrin

Well that's downright cruel and unusual punishment OG, my commiserations.  

I just stepped out to soak up some morning sun and feel quite guilty about it now reading of the weather you folk's are having. 



It's just magical here this morning, wish I could send you some of it.


----------



## Katybug

Mid-state/east coast, North Carolina, I had to open doors/windows for air yesterday & today...hot as heck!  This bldg is so old w/an HVAC system that came over before the Mayflower.  We either have a/c or heat -- never at the same time.  Once it's switched, it's there 'til the season changes....know I've mentioned that before.

It was 78 in my place yesterday , and I could only hope it continues but it's going to drop big time very shortly.  I haven't worn a winter coat in 15+ yrs, but with Mother Nature as off the wall as she is anymore, who knows? 

I feel so bad for those who have been blasted with severe conditions!  They are hard enough to deal with when we're younger, I hear, but I don't know how people my age deal with it if they have to drive.  Maybe that's the key, they don't.  Just stay warm, friends who are affected, and know we're concerned for you.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Thanks Jilly..all's well here. Except I'm being held prisoner and forced to do housework



Housework?!!  Is there no one you can call and report this to....this abuse?  :frown-new:


----------



## Diwundrin

That driving in blizzards thing is beyond my imagination I'm afraid.

I was silly enough to ask a Canadian tour guide why the parking lots had little posts with electrical connections hanging on them. 
"Chr*** you Aussies are thick!  It's to keep the engine from freezing solid, don't you know anything?"  Nope, didn't know that, but it did occur to me that there was life on 'Mars' after all and I sure didn't wanna live there in winter. 



(I might add we were very friendly with the guide, we went out 'on the town' with him when the rest of the group was tucked away.  His parents were Kiwis and he'd spent half his life down in these regions hence the 'friendly' banter. )


----------



## dbeyat45

Brilliant day again here at Mango Hill ..... 11:45AM and 24.6C (76F).  No snow.

Oops, sorry.  Didn't I promise not to tell you?


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny but cold


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny but cols


----------



## Jillaroo

_I just watched our local current affair show 60 Minutes and they showed the beautiful waterfall that is frozen at this time of year in Colorado, they were interviewing a couple of people who climb the frozen falls, the view took my breath away very beautiful. Looking at them climbing the ice they truly have a lot of guts and determination._


----------



## Jillaroo

Katybug said:


> Housework?!!  Is there no one you can call and report this to....this abuse?  :frown-new:



*So sorry to hear of the extreme abuse you have been subjected to Oz, how long has this been going on and like Katy said have you reported it, if i lived close by i would be there in a flash to put a stop to the abuse, get some help.* 

                                                                   [


----------



## JustBonee

Strange.... speaking of housecleaning and bad weather . .Yesterday morning during a biting cold,  windy, rainy day ....  a woman comes to my front door -  asks if I want my house cleaned ...??? It just seemed so out of place at the time,  with the nasty cold weather,  to be out walking around looking for housecleaning work!


----------



## SeaBreeze

10F degrees by me now, with light snow.  Been frigid below zero temps at night. :winter1:


----------



## Ozarkgal

Boo's Mom...





> a woman comes to my front door - asks if I want my house cleaned ...???



Wish you would have sent her my way..LOL  

Seriously though, with my suspicious mind I would have sent her packing too.  Hopefully, she wasn't someone who really needed help, but you just can't take a chance anymore.


----------



## Anne

Those of you in Arkansas; did you lose power during the storms???     Hope everyone is safe and warm.


http://www.ky3.com/news/local/about...ms/-/21048998/23383648/-/15bl4s8/-/index.html


----------



## JustBonee

Ozarkgal said:


> Boo's Mom...
> 
> Wish you would have sent her my way..LOL
> 
> Seriously though, with my suspicious mind I would have sent her packing too.  Hopefully, she wasn't someone who really needed help, but you just can't take a chance anymore.




Suspicious mind here too ... I glanced over her shoulder to see if anyone was out front by the bushes or trees ..
But it  was weird no doubt.  Don't even know why I opened the door at all.

And .. I wouldn't send her over to your house to clean it OUT either..  lol


----------



## Ozarkgal

Anne said:


> Those of you in Arkansas; did you lose power during the storms???     Hope everyone is safe and warm.



Anne, no power lost here, which I count as a miracle, since normally we lose power everytime the weather burps.  We are dependant on a well, so we filled lots of water containers, but haven't had to use them.  All the animals are locked up until the snow starts to melt, which probably won't be until Wednesday.

We are snug and warm, but cabin fever is starting to set in, and there is no hope of getting out of here anytime soon.
​


----------



## Anne

Ozarkgal said:


> Anne, no power lost here, which I count as a miracle, since normally we lose power everytime the weather burps.  We are dependant on a well, so we filled lots of water containers, but haven't had to use them.  All the animals are locked up until the snow starts to melt, which probably won't be until Wednesday.
> 
> We are snug and warm, but cabin fever is starting to set in, and there is no hope of getting out of here anytime soon.



Good that you're safe, OG.   Good here also; know what you mean about cabin fever.   We've only one way out of the neighborhood, and if the hills are all ice; we're stuck for awhile.  It's been ok so far, as we got a lot of sleet first, so there's some traction.


----------



## dbeyat45

If, as expected, the globe cools when Solar Cycle 24 finally ends, we can expect more bad weather.  Severe storms were worse in colder times.


----------



## That Guy

I am taking full responsibility for the Arctic Blast freezing most of the USA.  Ordered some new LED Christmas lights online the other day and payed extra for quick delivery.  Then . . . heard that all deliveries are super delayed because of the storm.  Arrrrgh!


----------



## Diwundrin

That was a very informative read DB, pity most won't bother.  Bring on the warming eh?


----------



## Jillaroo

_OMG reading all your posts makes me glad i live in Australia, i have only been to the snow once in my life so have no comprehension of the problems that occur from living in areas that have heavy snow, trying to drive in it etc would i imagine be very difficult, just the every day chores that i take for granted must be so difficult when you have heavy snow. Even the girls talking about what they do for their horses is a real eye opener to me, the lengths they go to in order to keep their animals warm , fed and safe is admirable.
              I would really like to hear more of how you go about your daily chores when snowed under, what you have to do as it is completely different here._


----------



## RedRibbons

It is just crazy here, in the 70's yesterday, in the 30's today.layful:


----------



## dbeyat45

Diwundrin said:


> That was a very informative read DB, pity most won't bother.  Bring on the warming eh?



Yep, Di.  We live in a fact-free media-induced vacuum re climate.  Everything is "worst ever" and it's all because of carbon dioxide.  I urge people to read about weather of the past to learn that there is very little different in the 21st century.   Should it warm, it will be beneficial, not catastrophic.


----------



## JustBonee

dbeyat45 said:


> Yep, Di.  We live in a fact-free media-induced vacuum re climate.  Everything is "worst ever" and it's all because of carbon dioxide.  I urge people to read about weather of the past to learn that there is very little different in the 21st century.   Should it warm, it will be beneficial, not catastrophic.




I've read some about the lack of sun spots ... but I can read, and _not _understand, most of the scientific reports.  
As in ... over my head!  
A cycle without the solar flare-ups .  it keeps getting colder??


----------



## Old Hipster

23 degrees when I got to work this morning it is suppose to warm up by tomorrow afternoon, but not before we get a nice little ice storm tomorrow morning, hope they are wrong! if not, I will be able to ice skate to work. Good times ahead.


----------



## That Guy

Ice blast must have eased some as the the LED Christmas lights I was expecting to be delivered Saturday morning just arrived . . .


----------



## Pappy

My apologies folks, especially those of you who are up to your tushes in snow.


----------



## Old Hipster

Love that map!

We have some snow this morning, I don't have to venture out for awhile, one advantage of being out around 6 am there is not a ton of traffic yet.


----------



## JustBonee

Okay, time to hop a plane to Miami!  ... 30's here right now, but will be sunny later today..


----------



## rkunsaw

We've been covered with ice and snow for days. Temps barely get above freezing if at all. Cold temps expected to last at least another week. Way below normal for this time of year.:winter1:


----------



## jeffery 53

Sunny but very cold


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> My apologies folks, especially those of you who are up to your tushes in snow.



*Not to worry, Pappy....as I'm writing this we're getting up a truck load and coming to visit you.  Please get prepared, as we eat a lot!  See you very soon!
*


----------



## Katybug

RedRibbons said:


> It is just crazy here, in the 70's yesterday, in the 30's today.layful:




I know, here in Charlotte I had the a/c on in the car.  It was wonderful!!!  How precious those memories, cuz they completely disappeared overnight!!!  But I'm not complaining since we're not involved in the bad stuff, just cold!  I feel so bad for those who are, especially those w/o power.


----------



## dbeyat45

Might rain here today .... after a couple of weeks of near-perfect.  Rain is perfect too, I guess.

FWIW, national snow analyses for the US:  http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/


----------



## Diwundrin

Those maps look those of ice extent in the last ice-age. 

Any of you thinking of emigrating please book ahead as we're filling with ex desert dwellers at present, I think they're being attracted by the wild camels.
We'll keep you some room on the coast and put the coffee pot on if we get a heads-up that you're on the way.


----------



## dbeyat45

Diwundrin said:


> Those maps look those of ice extent in the last ice-age.
> 
> Any of you thinking of emigrating please book ahead as we're filling with ex desert dwellers at present, I think they're being attracted by the wild camels.
> We'll keep you some room on the coast and put the coffee pot on if we get a heads-up that you're on the way.



Bring money !!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Heatwave today, we went from below zero at night and single digits/teens in the daytime, to 40 F degrees and sunny.  Lots of snow to melt, and lots of mud to come.  :sunshine:


----------



## JustBonee

Today , looks like Canadian cold blast is heading back to Canada for now ...


----------



## Old Hipster

Heat wave here too, finally above freezing during the day! Up by Seattle that's where I am.


----------



## That Guy

Warmed up a couple degrees during the day but still in the low twenties overnight.


----------



## dbeyat45

Nice rain (13mm) o'night, cloudy & showers today ... temperature would be very pleasant if not for the humidity.


----------



## dbeyat45

If you live in the Northern Hemisphere, don't worry .... we're suffering down here too:

*Snow falling. In Australia. In summer. That is a**ll*


----------



## TICA

Sunny but cold @ -9 C.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Slip sliding away..... hope Mr. TWH and Old Hipster make it to work safe and sound this morning.  We actually hit 40 yesterday and the snow was melting for awhile, but with an o\n temp of 12 fear it has refrozen.  We have to venture out this morning to take the trash and go to the PO.  The road grader was down here a few days ago, so maybe the road is passable. 

 Don't understand this county, I have to fight with them to get the road done when it's nice whether, then we have 8 inches of snow and he magically appears..go figure?


----------



## That Guy

Warming up during the day to the sixties but still low thirties overnight.  Big news in the wave department with overhead swell on the way.  No serious rain or any rain at all in the near future...


----------



## dbeyat45

Another glorious day in Paradise, eh Mango Hill.  Predicting 27C (80F) with a shower or two.


----------



## Jillaroo

_The weather is the same here as well DB same temp too, bit humid though_


----------



## Steve

Cool at* -32c *with a wind of *25kms..
*
We absolutely love this weather and hope it keeps up for at least another week followed by at least 2 feet of snow..

This is $$$ to our community !!!!
*Lakes will freeze over so snowmobilers can go over it safely..
*Ice fishing can now begin..
*Snowmobile trails are now open but a good snowfall will increase the base of the trail and open up more trails..
*Cross country trails can now open..

Just to name a few !!!


----------



## TICA

Expecting a high of -7c today and it is snowing right now.  Forecast is calling for a snow storm on Sunday.   I could use a day being snowbound - good chance to finish the decorating.


----------



## jeffery 53

wet and cold


----------



## Ozarkgal

For the last couple of days we have warmed up to above freezing during the day, and the snow is trying to melt, but come sundown it freezes again.  We still have the snow, but now it's crunchy ice.  Lightly snowing again right now, but we're at 40 degrees going down to 33 for the low tonight with 90 per cent chance of rain and snow predicted overnight....so ready for this white stuff to go away.


----------



## That Guy

Birds still skating on the birdbath in the morning but warming up very nicely during the day.


----------



## Fern

Predicting 27c to-day, great for swimming.


----------



## Pappy

Dreary day here. Went to breakfast and it started to pour here just as we got home. Relaxing watching pro ball.


----------



## Diwundrin

How seriously do Americans and Canadians take that 'White Christmas' tradition?  Is it "just not Christmas" without snow and frostbite?  Obviously the Florida refugees can live without it but is 'white' important to the perfect, nostalgic Christmas?

I know if it isn't stinking hot with humidity hovering around 99% it "just doesn't feel like Christmas" to me.  They were the kind of days we celebrated in when I was a kid and to me that's how it should be. 

Retail used to suffer badly in OZ in delayed hot seasons due to people not feeling the pressure of the heat induced Christmas spirit urging them to go out and buy junk.  Hence the increased advertising?

If the ground's too hot to walk barefoot on, the sunburn safety index is down to 4 minutes, the birds are draped in trees gasping, with wings hanging down, cicadas are screaming like air-raid sirens, the air is shimmering in heat haze, everyone's whingeing, fanning themselves and dripping recycled beer sweat,  and there's a whiff of bushfire smoke wafting gently on a zephyr of air movement then it must be well into December.  That was the 'spirit' trigger.

The seasons have gradually slipped and we more often have reasonably cool 'ordinary' days around the 25th now. It's just not the same buzz!


----------



## Anne

I love a white Christmas; just how it's always been for us, and I miss it when we don't have the snow.  Kids could bundle up and play outside and make snowmen, whatever; then come in for cocoa and snacks, and/or an awesome dinner.

 It's what you make it however, so we just enjoy it as it is, snow or no snow.  I can't imagine a hot Christmas - but, it is what you're used to, I guess.


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> How seriously do Americans and Canadians take that 'White Christmas' tradition?  Is it "just not Christmas" without snow and frostbite?  Obviously the Florida refugees can live without it but is 'white' important to the perfect, nostalgic Christmas?



I think it depends upon what you grew up with as a kid - that's probably the strongest association.

I grew up in New York, which sees a decent amount of snow every year, at least enough so that the hope for a "white Christmas" isn't totally misplaced. Seeing all those Christmas lights as a kid while bundled up in 20 pounds of snow-gear, the light reflecting off the snow, IS a wonderful sight.

For the few that have "given up" on Christmas, however, I don't think it matters whether it's white or not. Certainly I could deal with laying at the beach and being fed coconut milk by bare-breasted natives while Bing Crosby croons in the background.


----------



## Diwundrin

The early ones we remember seem to be the key to it.  I know a lot of UK friends who had been here for decades still used to mourn their old traditional white ones.

It was those damned nostalgic Brits that imposed the tradition of cooking up huge roast dinner feasts eaten in the hottest part of the day upon us when we were a colony outpost.  
It defies logic to do that but although it's changing rapidly to more sensible menus and times,  that was the 'normal' Xmas impressed on me, and I just can't tolerate the pretence that a plate of prawns, lettuce and an avocado is 'Christmas Dinner.' 

 I opt to spend it alone and indulge in the lunacy of a hot and greasy meal than accept invitations to modern versions and spend the next year feeling 'ripped off' and deprived  of 'my' Xmas.

The effort and 'theatre' of producing that dinner was every bit, even more,  a vital part of the experience than decorations or religion ever played.
I wrote a piece about that, I'll post it if I find it, or rewrite it if the mood takes me.

Anyway, back to topic. The day is warm, overcast, and exceedingly boring.


----------



## That Guy

BIG WAVES pounding the coast just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Fern

Another warm one, but I'm lovin it.


----------



## Katybug

Fern said:


> Another warm one, but I'm lovin it.



Believe me I know, Fern.  I never ever complain about the heat no matter how high the temps and keep that a/c going all summer.  I refuse to open doors & windows because of allergies and the stifling humidity, something I'm sure I don't have to explain to you.  LOL


----------



## jeffery 53

grey and cold


----------



## dbeyat45

Bewdiful here again ... just had a quick, sharp shower to keep the mower operational.   Max. 25c ... Nice !!   But the hot stuff is not to far away.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's been pretty mild here lately, 50s - 60s F...but a cold front came in this afternoon, temps dropped and it's been lightly snowing for hours now.  Tomorrow is supposed to be 30 degrees.


----------



## Jillaroo

_It was a hot day 32c but the wind has come up and has been causing havoc with the tarps over tents haha it's down to 26.4c now_


----------



## Diwundrin

I hope you sat in your grandstand chair to watch the tourist circus tents blow around Jilly.  I knew there had to something good about being surrounded by campers.  



It's still blowing like a brass band here too but hasn't blown the gates out this time, haven't looked but they go booom every so often so I know they're still there.


----------



## dbeyat45

Very warm in SE QLD (and the rest of the State) today .... waiting on a thunderstorm at the moment but it appears to have fizzed.  Max. temp in our capital city was about 94F ... not unusual for this time of year.


----------



## That Guy

Thirties overnight, seventies during the day.  BIG waves crashing.  Yea!


----------



## Steve

I don't post on here very often, but I will today .....

Check out our weather .....


http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0414


----------



## jeffery 53

storms again and plenty of wind


----------



## TICA

In the middle of a blizzard right now but at least the temps have eased off a bit.   I've never felt it as cold as it has been over the last few days.    We have about 15 cm on the ground right now with another 20 to 30 expected  (30 cm = 1 foot), but I don't think it is as bad as Boston and parts of Maine are getting.   Car still won't start so I'm stranded but have no need to go out in this mess anyway.   Staying in and hoping we don't lose power.


----------



## Pappy

Minus nine degrees up north at the old campsite. Brrr. 47 degrees here this morning in Florida. Cool, for sure, but going back up to 70s Saturday. Now let's see....where did I put my long pants?


----------



## jeffery 53

windy cold but sunny


----------



## That Guy

I believe I read that 2013 was the driest year on record since 18** something or other.  Nary a drop in sight so far in 2014.  It could all come in one horrendous flooding storm in April . . . or not...


----------



## That Guy

Atlantic Ocean setting up some major monster waves!  Upwards of 70 feet in some spots.  Serious big wave riders are heading for the Azores, Portugal, Ireland, et cetera.


----------



## Jillaroo

_OMG it was a hot night here i had the fan on all night, it didn't get under 29.7c and is now 29.5c indoors and 27.7c outdoors, it is going to be 34c today_


----------



## nan

24deg  celsius here70+ far   today 42 celsius last Thursday,so  its nice to have a few days break from the heat.


----------



## dbeyat45

Bureau is still predicting 41C (105.8F) for Brisbane, Queensland today.   It happens this time of year .....


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> Minus nine degrees up north at the old campsite. Brrr. 47 degrees here this morning in Florida. Cool, for sure, but going back up to 70s Saturday. Now let's see....where did I put my long pants?



Pappy, you  have to be thinking "not fair!"  Your temps this morning were just a tad higher than ours.  It's ridiculously colder everywhere it seems.  40's is cold for us, and with it being much lower for you guys will cause the east coast to be screwed to the wall on citrus prices.  For sure, it would be highly unlikely for us to see 70's again 'til spring....the beauty of moving to FL. 

I feel so bad for those in blizzard conditions with no end in sight.  Our power was out for a couple hrs last night due to an accident.  I can't imagine how awful it would be not knowing if or when it's going out and how long it may be before it's back on due to ice.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Was almost 60 F degrees today and sunny, temps dropping now and 2-4 inches of snow predicted, starting after midnight.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> Minus nine degrees up north at the old campsite. Brrr. 47 degrees here this morning in Florida. Cool, for sure, but going back up to 70s Saturday. Now let's see....where did I put my long pants?



47?!?

You mean I'm going to have to schlep my winter coat down there? I thought I could just leave it in the Goodwill box when I leave ... 

Maaaaan ... do trailers even HAVE heat?


----------



## Warrigal

In Oodnadatta (try pronouncing that one after you've had a few) South Australia, they are  doing it tough ATM

http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/jan/03/australian-heatwave-bushfires-video

54oC is 129oF in case you were wondering.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wow Warrigal, that's waaay too hot for me!  Hope you're doing okay in the hot summer weather there.  Seems like just yesterday you were posting photos of the fires by you.  We've had a lot of drought and hot conditions for quite a few summers now, and they always encourage wildfires in my area.  Luckily it doesn't get much over 100% for any length of time.


----------



## Warrigal

I'm in Sydney where the weather is much more tolerable.

It's only 27 degrees C here (81oF)

There are some fires on the go at the moment.
 It wouldn't be Summer if there were not but not near me and not at Oodnadatta either 
because there's nothing there to burn but scorched dirt.


----------



## Diwundrin

That could be why Oodnadatta never became a metropolis. 

  It's just a gas station with a few houses scattered around.  It and Innaminka only existed as a bivouac for the repair crews for the overland telegraph and train line.  I can't believe anyone still lives there. Tourists passing through needing fuel I suppose.

Had to smile that the only people they could find to interview were UK and US tourists, the locals had all gone to ground apparently. 



Dry heat isn't all that hard to cope with but 45C is the highest I've experienced.
54C in a bone dry climate isn't as lethal as in a humid one, humidity at that temp would stew your lungs. 

Mum and I went swimming in the hot springs in Lightning Ridge at dusk on a 40C day. The water was 41C so we didn't even notice the difference. We were fine with it, no ill effects at all.  
Their pool looks a lot better now. Back then it was a concrete tank sunk in the ground full of hot green weedy/algae water and surrounded by nothing more than bare dirt.  They've tarted it up a bit these days I see.
(We were told nobody swam in the little one, it was a tad cooler and the locals used it to exercise the greyhounds.)  Talk about hot dogs.









We don't have 'hot' cornered, plenty of places on the planet that get hotter for longer than here, I think the UK media make a bigger deal of whatever's going on here than it merits usually.  Those fires they mention got a few seconds on our News, no big deal either.


----------



## dbeyat45

Warrigal said:


> In Oodnadatta (try pronouncing that one after you've had a few) South Australia, they are  doing it tough ATM
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/jan/03/australian-heatwave-bushfires-video
> 
> 54oC is 129oF in case you were wondering.



I wonder where the thermometer was?  

The bureau reports *48.0C* as the max on 1st Jan 2014 .....  
Highest30.648.0
http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW5050.latest.shtml

It's currently about 30C.


----------



## Warrigal

dbeyat45 said:


> I wonder where the thermometer was?
> 
> The bureau reports *48.0C* as the max on 1st Jan 2014 .....
> Highest
> 30.6
> 48.0
> 
> http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW5050.latest.shtml
> 
> It's currently about 30C.


Confirmed. Someone must have been pulling The Guardian's leg.
48 degrees Celsius is only 118.4 degrees Fahrenheit.
Not a record for Oodnadatta.


----------



## dbeyat45

Warrigal said:


> Confirmed. Someone must have been pulling The Guardian's leg.
> [ Snip ].


The Guardian's is an easy leg to pull, apparently.   Investigative journalism at its best.


----------



## Pappy

SifuPhil said:


> 47?!?
> 
> You mean I'm going to have to schlep my winter coat down there? I thought I could just leave it in the Goodwill box when I leave ...
> 
> Maaaaan ... do trailers even HAVE heat?



I brought my winter coat down 14 years ago and it is somewhere in the closet, or did I give it to Goodwill?  Leave it up there Phil. Hoodies are very popular down here and you can always use your hoodie to rob a gas station if things get rough.

My camper has propane heat and here in Fla. We have a combo heater, air conditioner. Only have to heat, cool 11 hundred square feet, so my bills are quite reasonable.


----------



## Pappy

This is for all you poor folks in this cold weather.


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful blue sky and warm sun.  (Drought is being whispered . . . )


----------



## jeffery 53

very windy and raining


----------



## Fern

Heavens, that looks like something out of a ghost movie.


----------



## SeaBreeze

TWHRider, hope you, hubby and the horses stay safe in that frigid weather.  It's rough living your lifestyle, but you guys have it together will all the precautions that need to be taken.  Will be thinking about you, and hoping things don't get too bad.  It's been lightly snowing here since last night, a couple of inches on the ground, it's been around 16-18 degrees all day.


----------



## Diwundrin

Thank you TWH, I feel I've just had a bucket of water thrown over me.  The full gravity of the situation over there finally hit me when I remembered you're in Tennessee!  That is one serious weather system.  It's being described, by people like me who can't really get their heads around it as a 'polar vortex' (?). 
 All I can think of is "The Day After Tomorrow." with the great SFX of the skyscrapers turning to frost from the top down.  And a book I read about Mammoths being dug out of a glacier somewhere, still intact, with grass in their mouths and no injuries.  The only conclusion the scientists could draw was that a weather system must have brought the jet stream down to ground level and snap frozen them where they stood!

Coincidentally, the usually very lightweight, weekend radio host is regaling us with facts and figures and stories from over there as he seems to know that like himself, we don't, in the main 'get' blizzards, sleet and long term intense cold.

Some OZ members live where it snows, and sleets, for a few days or weeks a year.  But to the rest of us that's the stuff we see in movies.  Where I lived we got 2 or 3 at most subfreezing overnight temps, best/worst was -7C but you had to be up early to see that.  By 10am the frost was gone, the sun was shining and the temp was up around +12C.  The most damage sustained was a split garden hose if you left too much water pressure in it.
 I thought it was too damned cold to stay there!  What a wuss!  Now I see why my Canadian friend kept laughing and saying "no, this isn't Winter."

So a renewed, be safe to all of you.  Even those in Florida!  As TWH mentioned not everyone is geared up to withstand that kind of weather.


----------



## Katybug

Warrigal said:


> In Oodnadatta (try pronouncing that one after you've had a few) South Australia, they are  doing it tough ATM
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/jan/03/australian-heatwave-bushfires-video
> 
> 54oC is 129oF in case you were wondering.



Geez, I've never heard of 129!!!  But then the degrees of cold posted on here are pretty mind boggling as well.  Mother Nature is obviously on a rampage and it's scary!


----------



## SifuPhil

It's cold. It's icy. It's windy. The tub drain has frozen, so no showers for a while. 

Other than that, SNAFU.


----------



## Katybug

TWHRider said:


> The U.S. weather is going to tank in record ways, pretty much no matter where one lives.
> 
> Panama City FL is predicted to have highs of right at freezing -- there goes the fruit prices.
> 
> Our high for Monday will be 8F with a low of 1F, putting our wind chill well below zero.
> 
> It is not a healthy situation for any of the southern states that aren't "built" for it.
> 
> This weather is nothing to make light of; beginning Sunday thru Tuesday it will hit my area in record breaking ways.  I am not the Piggy in the straw house waiting to be blown down - we are taking every precaution for ourselves and the horses that we know how to take, and then some.
> 
> Sunday night or Monday night could be the last nights for a lot of homeless or elderly that don't have heat and are too proud to go to shelters.  Check on your friends and neighbors.
> 
> Sunday we will wake up to rain that will spin backward, into freezing rain, then snow.  No winter maintenance on our road, we may be iced in for a few days depending which direction the wind blows in.
> 
> The generator actually started, is full of fresh gas;  my chainsaw is back running (thank you ethanol for both chain saws quitting--errrrrr;  stock tanks are heated and full of water in case the frost frees don't want to work and we have to hand carry water into the barn.
> 
> Doors under all the sinks will be left open for warm air to circulate and the spigots will be left dripping all night.  I'll pay the water bill anytime over burst pipes.
> 
> I think Mr. TWH is bringing up a "house safe" portable propane heater to run on low in the kitchen/dining area for the purpose of keeping the floors warm so pipes don't freeze.  Nothing is wrapped and we're on a crawl space.
> 
> http://t.news.msn.com/us/historic-freeze-could-break-midwest-temp-records
> 
> Historic freeze could break Midwest temp records
> 
> This in Nebraska, the place caught on fire and this how putting the fire out went on January 3rd.
> Midwest temp records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP Photo: Nati Harnik
> Sunlight streams through the windows of a building which caught on fire in Plattsmouth, Neb., Friday, Jan. 3, 2014, and the water sprayed on it by fire fighters froze. Much of the American northeast and the midwest are suffering from sub-freezing temperatures.



No, TWH, we're not built for this, and the areas you referred to are beyond desperate.  I'm just hoping the homeless are lucid enough to seek shelter.  I don't mean in any way to make light of the situation, but global warming sounds good for a few weeks to get through this over the top mess!  

My thoughts are w/you and your horses, know you're worried sick.


----------



## dbeyat45

Katybug said:


> Geez, I've never heard of 129!!!  But then the degrees of cold posted on here are pretty mind boggling as well.  Mother Nature is obviously on a rampage and it's scary!



KB, the 129F was a media beat-up.


----------



## Casper

_*TWH......my thoughts go out to you and the many other US residents who are experiencing
these mind-boggling weather conditions......we can't even imagine what it's like.....mg:


Stay safe.....:girl_hug:*_


----------



## Diwundrin

Yep, it was only 118F and that, believe it or not, is considered normal for a day or 3 in those regions every few years or so.  Always was!
It also drops below zero in winter overnight but that won't make a headline.  It's in a desert, that's what happens in deserts.

Regular 50C temps register at the opal mining town of Coober Pedy which is why it's almost invisible.  They live underground and just have sheds at ground level for air transfer and exits. Some have swimming pools in the sheds and 3brooms homes with mod cons under them.  
 Even the motel is underground, gouged out of the softish rock in which opal is found.  It's 25C all year round down there, perfect. No air-con required. It's all about adapting to conditions isn't it?

The UK media in particular have a set on OZ, they resent us winning cricket matches I think, and portray it as Hell on Earth at every opportunity.  
Blink hard before you swallow anything about OZ from those rags, especially the Guardian.

As for city records, I distinctly remember a stretch of 4 consecutive days when Sydney was 110f, and didn't drop below 90f at night.  That was at least 55+ years ago so I find some of these recent 'records' a bit puzzling.  

I only remember it because we were staying in Muswellbrook at the time, where it was even hotter, but considered normal, and were chuckling about the flapping of the city folk.  We stopped laughing when we got home and found everything in the garden had karked and the fridge exploded pink fluffy mould over Dad when he restarted it and opened the door. That bowl of plums left in the bottom of it to ripen had gone ballistic in the heat.  siiiiigh.

It's just not hotter now, I don't care what the figures and 'the science' tell us.  People in the Hunter Valley used to throw mosquito nets over the clothes lines and sleep on the ground in heatwaves to get out of their hotbox houses which all had corrugated iron roofs and air-cons and insulation weren't invented yet.

Technology has lulled us into thinking things haven't been so bad lately but are suddenly getting worse. They're really not. There's just more media with ever greater means to fill our heads with it.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yeah, this will be fun..I'm in the same weather situation as TWH, but only slightly better.  We are expected to have freezing rain starting tonight, tomorrow morning turning to snow on Monday with up to 5 inches accumulation..that will probably be on top of ice and a high of 10-15 degrees  with a wind chill of  -11-16 below.

Like TWH, we spent today doing some preparing, filling water jugs for us and the animals in case we lose power, did all the laundry up.  Tomorrow I'll fill 5 gallon buckets to flush with, we'll take showers in case we don't get to for a while..yuck...The cats beds have been packed with extra heavy piles of straw and the chickens will stay in their nice warm coop for a few days, and we're going to put a heat lamp in the chicken coop/kitty condo to make sure.

The worst part of this weather for us is the danger of not being able to get in or out of here in case of an emergency. 

I am down on my knees thanking my brother again for wrapping all the pipes under the house and around the well pump this fall...hopefully we won't have broken pipes to contend with.

I have one old neighbor up the road from me who is 86 and lives alone.  He has a good circle of church people who look out for him and bring him wood, etc. He depends soley on a wood stove for heat, so he will be okay there.  He has a nice big stack on his front porch and another big stack in the yard.  I hope he doesn't get frozen pipes though.  Also, he is on a part of the road that if he  can be gotten to in case of an emergency.

TWH..the picture of that building is eerie, and the firefighters that were trying to put it out had frozen suits I saw on the news..This reminded me of the scene from Dr. Zhivago where they were in the castle that was frozen inside.

It sounds like you are getting well prepared..but that propane heater scares me..but, that's just me..only please be very careful with it.  I sure wish we were neighbors so I could help with those horses.  Having a barn full of pent up hayburners is no fun.  There is the danger of injuries from being silly when they are finally let out. 

Everyone keep your fingers crossed for those of us that will be caught in this storm, that we don't lose power, don't have any major emergencies, and this crap doesn't linger on.


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> It's just not hotter now, I don't care what the figures and 'the science' tell us.  People in the Hunter Valley used to throw mosquito nets over the clothes lines and sleep on the ground in heatwaves to get out of their hotbox houses which all had corrugated iron roofs and air-cons and insulation weren't invented yet.
> 
> Technology has lulled us into thinking things haven't been so bad lately but are suddenly getting worse. They're really not. There's just more media with ever greater means to fill our heads with it.



Pretty much my view as well. The cubicle slaves spend their days in temperature-controlled environments, drive to and from work in air-conditioned vehicles and reside in air-conditioned homes. The same applies to winter. So it isn't really surprising that any small blip on the charts is seen as the Second Coming. 

Add in the passive-aggressive weather reports in the media and you have the Four Horsemen making a guest appearance as well.


----------



## Diwundrin

Fingers are firmly crossed here OG.  Thinking of yas.


----------



## Jillaroo

_They certainly got todays temp wrong it was supposed to be 26c and is now 30.4c grrr

Here i am complaining about some heat and you are suffering extreme cold where you live OG, sounds like you have everything down pat , there is a lot to think about with your freezing weather, good luck OG hope all goes well._


----------



## Warrigal

dbeyat45 said:


> KB, the 129F was a media beat-up.


Yes Katybug, it was only 118 degrees F. 
At least that was the officially recorded temperature.
The other figure was probably taken by a local, possibly somewhere not in the shade.


----------



## Diwundrin

> The other figure was probably taken by a local, possibly somewhere not in the shade.



Possibly read on the ute dashboard.  I threw out the little thermometer I had in a Bronze coloured Corolla many years ago, I didn't want to know when it was 54C in that damned car when I opened the door the blast of hot air was a good enough hint.  
I've only ever bought white ones since, they seem not to get as hot somehow, you know, like the red ones go faster.


----------



## Warrigal

There are some places on earth where the heat hits you as if coming straight from a furnace. Three places where I have felt this kind of extreme dry heat are The Pilbara, in W Australia, Death Valley in America and The Valley of the Kings in Egypt. Whether or not the temperature was a record or not (and in our case it wasn't) living in those conditions is pretty unimaginable.

For the record,



> *Record Temperatures
> *The hottest air temperature ever recorded in Death Valley (Furnace Creek) was 134°F (57°C) on July 10, 1913. During the heat wave that peaked with that record, five consecutive days reached 129° F (54°C) or above. Death Valley holds the record for the hottest place on earth.


Glad I wasn't there in 1913.


----------



## dbeyat45

Warrigal said:


> [ Snip ]
> For the record,
> 
> 
> 
> *Record Temperatures
> *The hottest air temperature ever recorded in Death Valley (Furnace  Creek) was 134°F (57°C) on July 10, 1913. During the heat wave that  peaked with that record, five consecutive days reached 129° F (54°C) or  above. Death Valley holds the record for the hottest place on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I wasn't there in 1913.
Click to expand...

1913?

I wonder what the carbon dioxide level was then ......


----------



## Warrigal

You'll be amused to know that this figured is disputed as being an inaccurate reading, but what the heck!


----------



## Diwundrin

People have handled the Pilbara, and most of the hard country out there for thousands of years without anything more than a piece of bark for shade.  

I definitely watch too many docos.  Saw one recently about the salt cutters of can't remember where.  But where they work the temp. hovers around 50C most of the day.  The producers ran an experiment getting a very fit and healthy young 'Western' man to gear up with the stick on monitors for heart rate, core body temp. BP etc and likewise one of the regular workers. 
 Then they went to work. Chopping blocks of salt. carrying them, chipping them into uniform size and shape to load on the camels etc.  

The Western guy's readings headed skywards after a few minutes and he was withdrawn to the shade in 10.  The half starved looking regulars without an apparent muscle between them thought it was the best fun they'd had in ages and kept going their usual few more hours.
Their man's readings hardly altered the whole time.  

There are two possible ways to view this, either only the members of that particular ethnic group who can handle the heat ever take on the work, or the whole lot of them have adapted, genetically (?) to the hot conditions.  

Humans are very adaptable creatures,  a 2degree  rise in average temperatures may affect some crops, may even affect ocean levels but that some people have the idea that they will expire from the increased heat is laughable.


----------



## Warrigal

> Humans are very adaptable creatures,  a 2degree  rise in average temperatures may affect some crops, may even affect ocean levels but that some people have the idea that they will expire from the increased heat is laughable.


 That's not how evolution works. Humans (as all species) have variations and the external conditions select the best adapted by allowing them to live long enough to breed. The others die very early. The individuals don't adapt but the better adapted pass on their favourable genes and as a result the population gradually adapts to the conditions. 

 Some people will likely die from increased heat and other effects of global warming. Old people don't count because they aren't going to breed any more. In evolutionary terms, we are expendable.


----------



## dbeyat45

Warrigal said:


> You'll be amused to know that this figured is disputed as being an inaccurate reading, but what the heck!



A lot of what passes for climate "records" amuses me Warrigal.   Are you sure that there has not been a higher temperature reading in Death Valley in the 100 years since 1913 while anthropogenic and animal emissions have soared?


----------



## dbeyat45

Diwundrin said:


> [ Snip ]
> ....  a 2degree  rise in average temperatures may affect some crops .....


Will make 'em grow better for sure.  Will make more land area available for crops.  Coupled with increased CO2 in the air, crops will produce more *AND* with less water.  The Romans and Vikings sure made the best of it.

Altogether a good thing?


----------



## rkunsaw

Enough about high temperatures, were freezing here. Raining and just above freezing now but expected to turn to snow soon and the the temperature will plunge down to near zero. Much worse even for those north of us.Wind chills in some areas will be as much as 40 or 50 below zero. :winter:

Put another log on the fire OG it's coming your way.

Where's Al Gore and his Glow Bull warming when we need him?


----------



## dbeyat45

What's "normal" for you at this time of year RK?


----------



## rkunsaw

We have temps this low or lower at times but this year they came at least a month earlier. The big difference is they are lasting longer. Usually if we get a few inches of snow it will be gone in a day or two. This year the low temperatures are hanging on for weeks. It's that Glow Bull warming I tell ya. :winter1:


----------



## dbeyat45

I sent a link containing some pictures of cold areas to a friend in Maine .... this is his reply:



> Thanks  there were many of those I can relate to with sympathy. The concern about flooding of the rivers is becoming real here.. Ice on the big rivers is really getting thick and when it comes time for it to go it can cause severe ice jams and then flooding……



We will be damn hot tomorrow but predicted to cool down to 27s and 26s (Celsius) for the rest of the week.  Pleasant, below average.


----------



## Old Hipster

We are in the low 40s and it is clear and sunny and gorgeous. At night we are below freezing, just in the high 20s.


----------



## Ozarkgal

l





rkunsaw said:


> :winter:
> 
> Put another log on the fire OG it's coming your way.



Kind of surprised this morning..it's 40 and raining...?  Haven't checked the forecast yet...but thought it was supposed to be much colder already.


----------



## jeffery 53

very cold and very wet


----------



## TICA

I hope everyone in the Freeze Zone is OK and toasty warm.   We had about 30 to 40 cm of snow but today the sun is shining and it is a lot warmer.    Newfoundland is getting it now and their main generating station caught on fire so lots and lots of people without power and freezing weather.   I'm considering myself lucky indeed.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hope your eye can wait until you see the doc TWH!  It's 6 degrees F here and still light snow since the night before last.  Our neighbor cleared our sidewalk and walkway with his snowblower, and that area will need a bit of shoveling again today.  No sun around to melt anything.


----------



## SifuPhil

Cold but sunny today. Making several trips to the curb today for garbage and recycling - about a 50' walk - so I'll have to dress in my heavyweight survival gear, electric socks, high-tech thermal underwear, feed the Huskies and fill up the St.Bernard's whiskey flask.


----------



## rkunsaw

Ozarkgal said:


> l
> 
> Kind of surprised this morning..it's 40 and raining...?  Haven't checked the forecast yet...but thought it was supposed to be much colder already.



At 7:30 this morning our temperature tree said 43F. I just checked again at 10:30 and it was 32F. Supposed to be down to single digits by morning. Getting windy too.


----------



## Davey Jones

Melbourne, FL
Clear
73

Precipitation: 0%
Humidity: 85%
Wind: 0 mph


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> l
> 
> Kind of surprised this morning..it's 40 and raining...?  Haven't checked the forecast yet...but thought it was supposed to be much colder already.



We're at the same temp with rain...and same as you had heard temps were going to really drop. I'm sure we'll get them soon enough.


----------



## CeeCee

We have been sunny and in the 60's for the last couple of weeks....this should be our rainy season but I think we are looking at a drought this year...not good.


----------



## That Guy

Nice.  Very nice.  (Except for that drought thing...)


----------



## Ozarkgal

Well, it's coming 28 right now, temps dropping fast and been lightly sleeting and snowing for a couple of hours.  The deck is already icy and slippery..using my cane to steady myself...last thing I need to do is fall and bust my a**...Been out a couple of times to lock the cats in their house, all but one are out roaming around doing their cat thing.  Usually when it's cold they're all huddled together in the straw.  My one cat that stays alone in another shed because they have a mutual hate for each other, ventured out for about 30 seconds this morning and said,"No, thanks", turned around and went back in.


----------



## Fern

Warm & sunny, predicting 25C to-day


----------



## dbeyat45

We might get something out of this - which came up quite quickly - shortly ..... thundering and 30C here:


----------



## Diwundrin

Woooo, that looks neatly nasty DB.  Looking even angrier now but seems it's all up your way, nuthin' happening here.


----------



## dbeyat45

As usual .... sigh ..... it's gone both way round us, again.  It's rained a bit and there may be more to come but it's the story of our lives lately, missing out (on rain, that is).  West of Ipswich, Rosewood had just over two inches.  We might get two millimeters.  Thankfully, it's cooler.


----------



## SifuPhil

dbeyat45 said:


> We might get something out of this - which came up quite quickly - shortly ..... thundering and 30C here:



You have a Cleveland *and* a Miami - *AH - hahahahahahahaha!* 

Ah-ha ... heh .... mmm ...




... well, _*I*_ thought it was funny ... :crushed:


----------



## TICA

Raining here right now but calling for freezing rain tonight and tomorrow so that should cause quite the mess.  All the usual freezing rain warnings going on.


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's raining lightly here and very dull, wish we would get some heavy rain we need it, plus the tourists might go  home. lol at least it's a cooler day thank goodness_


----------



## dbeyat45

SifuPhil said:


> You have a Cleveland *and* a Miami - *AH - hahahahahahahaha!*
> 
> Ah-ha ... heh .... mmm ...
> 
> ... well, _*I*_ thought it was funny ... :crushed:


  ... and that's good enough for me, Phil.  
:lofl:


----------



## Anne

We've had over 5 inches of snow; and it was -9 this a.m.  I'd forgotten how cold below zero feels.  We're all ready for Spring.


----------



## Katybug

Schools delayed by 2 hrs tomorrow because it's going down to single digits -- no rain or ice, just low temps.  I understand, don't want the kids waiting for the bus in freezing weather, but we are truly major wusses!!  And I'm the biggest one of all.


----------



## dbeyat45

Posted separately elsewhere ... bad language alert:


----------



## Davey Jones

They say it might hit 32 degrees here in central Florida,so I guess Ill have to wear 2 t-shirts tomorrow.dammit!!!


----------



## Anne

dbeyat45 said:


> Posted separately elsewhere ... bad language alert:



Hilarious!!!!   Yup, that's winters in North Dakota, for sure!!!


----------



## Judi.D

As usual here in the south we are in a heat wave it is 19 this morning,:yeah:


----------



## Diwundrin

Got a bit of rain!  Just enough to settle the dust but better than nothing.


----------



## Pappy

A wee bit chilly in old Palm Bay this morning.....38 degrees at 6 am.


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> A wee bit chilly in old Palm Bay this morning.....38 degrees at 6 am.



That's just crazy! 

Guess I AM going to be bringing my winter coat. 

It's *1 *degree here this morning. :snowman:


----------



## Old Hipster

Surprisingly enough we are just having our normal weather. Rain and in the 40's.


----------



## That Guy

Overcast and in the sixties with little waves.


----------



## jeffery 53

still very wet and very windy


----------



## Vivjen

Hi Jeffery 53, the same weather as me....maybe that is because you are in the UK too!


----------



## Ozarkgal

8 degrees this morning...the creek is completely frozen over, first time ever.  Four of the cats were using it for a skating rink..I was hoping none would fall through the ice...wasn't up for a rescue on ice in this weather.  I stayed out for a while doing some chores and actually, it didn't feel as cold as when it was in the 20's yesterday...no wind blowing.  I kicked the chickens and the shed cat out this morning and they seemed to enjoy the sunshine.

TWH..you were a bit colder than we were here today.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


>



LOL...I'm sure their hands were keeping warm wrapped in all that money.  This creek looks kinda like mine, only not frozen like mine.


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> A wee bit chilly in old Palm Bay this morning.....38 degrees at 6 am.



Love Canadians, but they will go in the water when we're just down for an adult spring break...in jackets!

Just spoke to my friend in Del Ray Beach (for Aussies, that's south Florida and very close to Miami) and she was trying to find a jacket to walk her dog.  Said it had been so long since she needed one...but it's hard to rack up a whole bunch of sympathy for you Floridians.:friendly_wink:  Problem is, when you guys get cold we pay a bundle for citrus, as has been posted before.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> 8 degrees this morning...the creek is completely frozen over, first time ever.  Four of the cats were using it for a skating rink..I was hoping none would fall through the ice...wasn't up for a rescue on ice in this weather.  I stayed out for a while doing some chores and actually, it didn't feel as cold as when it was in the 20's yesterday...no wind blowing.  I kicked the chickens and the shed cat out this morning and they seemed to enjoy the sunshine.
> 
> TWH..you were a bit colder than we were here today.



About the same here, OG.  No precipitation, but the temps delayed schools today for 2 hrs because of those who ride the bus. Thank goodness the wind isn't blowing here so you don't notice it so much. The entire country seems to be affected to some degree. or less degrees I should say.  I just feel so bad for those who have really been hard hit, so no complaints here.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's been pretty cold here, minus 10 degrees the night before last.  Today it warmed up to 40ish, but with the breeze and clouds, it didn't seem that warm on our walk.  The snow is starting to melt, got around 4 inches total this week.  TWHRider, hope the horses are doing okay in that cold weather.  Did you have any issues with pipes freezing in your home?


----------



## Jillaroo

_I really feel for you over in America with this icy weather, but when i think about it you are most likely used to it by now, except when it drops down like it is at the moment 8f is too cold for me._


----------



## Casper

_*I generally prefer the cooler weather to the extreme heat we sometimes get......
But the weather in the US is just too much.....:cold:
I feel very sorry for you guys.....I just can't imagine being in such freezing temperatures.....:awman:*_


----------



## muckferret

First decent rain in 5 months here in central Queensland Australia lets hope the drought has broken folks, grass that once looked dead has leapt back to life yipee:woohoo1:


----------



## Anne

The possible upside to it all:


----------



## dbeyat45

Anne, didn't I ask you not to publish those old promotional shots of me?


----------



## Diwundrin

muckferret said:


> First decent rain in 5 months here in central Queensland Australia lets hope the drought has broken folks, grass that once looked dead has leapt back to life yipee:woohoo1:



Grand news Sir Duke, seems to have brought you back life too. 

 
Not long now and you'll need to chase the spiders and snakes out of that trusty war steed of a ride-on mower again.



Hope Max got some of it, it's been a long time between drinks for him too.


----------



## dbeyat45

muckferret said:


> First decent rain in 5 months here in central Queensland Australia lets hope the drought has broken folks, grass that once looked dead has leapt back to life yipee:woohoo1:



 You can download this poster and put it on the wall to remind you what Australian climate is like;  go to this website for more information:
http://www.longpaddock.qld.gov.au/products/australiasvariableclimate/index.html


----------



## Diwundrin

Well that poster is just plain fascinating. To me anyway. Did you send the link to Tim Flannery*?  (*High priest of the OZ chapter of the Church of Global Warming.)

When you shrink that down and look at it as a colour pattern it's remarkably uniform over the century.  If anything there seems a slight increase in rainfall colour in recent decades as opposed to the droughts we're warned of.  
But what shouldn't be overlooked is the amount of pale blue throughout all those images. That indicates areas where the rainfall was *average.*  And still is. For here.

  ".... a land of sweeping plains, of rugged mountain ranges, of droughts and flooding rains."  So what's new Mr Flannery?


----------



## Diwundrin

Those interested, take another look at that wind map thingo and see what's happening in the Greenland, Hudson Bay regions.  Glad I'm not holidaying there. :winter1:

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-6.69,80.09,275


----------



## dbeyat45

Go to the stratosphere and this is what your get:  http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/10hPa/orthographic=-6.69,80.09,275

Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## Vivjen

At last; the sun is trying to shine; and the wind has dropped. I do hope those in SW England are beginning to recover, and there seems to be hope for eastern US and Canada too. BBC news led on the US here last night too; not much going on in the UK at the moment!


----------



## Diwundrin

> Go to the stratosphere and this is what your get:  http://earth.nullschool.net/#current...6.69,80.09,275
> 
> Interesting, isn't it?



Riveting really!  Can't stop playing with that now.  Turning the globe around reveals dead boring in the SH and that fantastic 'vortex' in the NH folks... play with it a little.  Best 'toy' in a while.

So DB, what winds we get down here is just the minor 'ripples' made by the high speed jet stream ones ???  (Be nice to dummies please.)

To find the 'magic' :
Click Earth: Then the different hPa levels in the  Height row... 1000 - 850 - etc and watch wind pattern change the higher it gets.
Click Earth to clear the box from the screen after each change.

The Scale line is interactive, the cursor over each colour shows the wind speed the colour represents.

Enjoy.

Never too old for learnin' and luvvin' it.


----------



## dbeyat45

More on the jet stream for those interested:  http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=jetstream;sess=


----------



## SifuPhil

It's 11 degrees right now, and me without my suntan lotion ...


----------



## Pappy

Warming up a little today. 80's by weekend.


----------



## Judi.D

It is above freezing now 33. Pipe is still frozen in the back yard. Turn the water on the other night, but it froze anyway. Haven't done it for years, so I guess I didn't turn it on hard enough. May need a plummer later. That should prove interesting because there is only 1 in our area. I have a feeling he will be very busy soon. It is suppose to be the mid 60's by Saturday. Hope the rest of you are warm, dry, or cool.


----------



## SifuPhil

Judi, if you're anything like me you'll just wait until it thaws from the temperature rise. If it's just an outside faucet hopefully it isn't a major thing, but if it leads to the house plumbing then yes, you should probably try to grab that plumber as he drives by.

Good luck with it.

Phil
(No shower for 4 days, no friends for 2)


----------



## That Guy

Overcast in low sixties.  They actually dared mention rain on the radio but that's just silly . . .


----------



## rkunsaw

Dang it's cold.


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## CeeCee

The above pic was not taken in California.


----------



## Katybug

CeeCee said:


>



Great picture, Cee Cee!  Just glad we're not able to do that here!  

In Charlotte we're climbing back up quickly, mid-40's today, and hope everyone is seeing some relief from all this.


----------



## SifuPhil

We just got some relief an hour ago - the shower is working again! 

... but now the drain is clogged from all our accumulated dirt.  





... just kidding - it got up to 19 degrees today, evidently enough for the water to flow again.


----------



## jeffery 53

still bloody raining


----------



## rkunsaw

Senior snow plow


----------



## Ozarkgal

Woke up to a sheet of ice this morning..dare not venture out to feed the animals yet.  It started last night around 8.  I went out and gave the cats a lot of food in their pan to hold them over and the chickens have a feeder full of chickie num num's so they're okay.  It's starting to warm up, so it should melt soon.  It's currently 34.

The shower drain has been  frozen for a two days, but hubby was unable to thaw it yesterday and I got to take a loooonnng hot shower last night.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Overcast and a bit of drizzly rain and 20c / 68f_


----------



## Casper

_*Sunny, hot northerly wind 34.1c (93.4F)
We're indoors with the AC running.....set at 28c.....
just keeping us cool......don't like the cold air belting out....layful:*_


----------



## Diwundrin

Ummm, 34 ain't all that hot Cas. Toughen up girl.


----------



## Diwundrin

Good heavy rain last night, went to sleep with the sound of it on the roof and haven't that 'music' in a while.


----------



## Casper

_*Di, waddayamean toughen up...... Yeah, I know it's not that hot.....layful:
We're looking at the 40s next week, now that is hot.....*_
:aargh:


----------



## Diwundrin

Yes, that's getting a lot closer.


----------



## dbeyat45

What a lot of wusses ** !!  

**  is wuss a kosher English word?  



> Marble  Bar's  record  is  *106**  consecutive  days  of  100  degrees  and  over*  from  November  9,  1921,  to  February  22,  1922.  During  that  period  there  were  81  consecutive  days,  from  December  3,  1921,  to  February  21,  1922,  when  temperatures  of  105  degrees  and  over  were  recorded.  The  average  maximum  shade  temperatures  at  Marble  Bar  extending  over  a  period  of  years  for  the  recognised  hot  months  are:  —  November,  105.5deg.;  December,  107.1;  January,  107.1;  February,  105.3:  an-  March,  103.5."



http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/32950587?zoomLevel=6

Can marble melt?    Global cooling since 1922?


----------



## Vivjen

The sun is out. It isn't raining.....magic.


----------



## Diwundrin

Funny that, just the opposite here, it's 11pm and raining hard  and that's magic too....   (been very dry for a long time.)


----------



## Jillaroo

_We had some for about 5 minutes and now it's quiet_


----------



## Old Hipster

It's _windy_ and very rainy, normal North West weather. Mid 40's.


----------



## dbeyat45

Glorious day here - again - in Mango Hill.  27C, light winds, scattered clouds.


----------



## Pappy

More showers predicted for today. Some could get serious I hear. We've had a lot of rain this week and this is the "dry" season in Florida.


----------



## Vivjen

Glorious day again, but not too warm. No wind though.


----------



## Old Hipster

Holy cow, we are having a major rain storm and wind up to 60 miles an hour..If I disappear, you'll know why..No power! they have been blinking.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I hope you are safe OH that sounds awful_


----------



## Old Hipster

Holy cow, it is wicked, it is raining sideways and I just looked out the bathroom window, it's still dark out, but the motion sensor light is on, has been almost all night cause of the wind. The water running off the roof looks like a water fall. LOL

I didn't know it was monsoon season already.


----------



## Diwundrin

Sounds delightful OH.  Keep your feet dry and pretend it really is a tropical monsoon...  nah, that's not gonna work is it?


----------



## Old Hipster

Diwundrin said:


> Sounds delightful OH.  Keep your feet dry and pretend it really is a tropical monsoon...  nah, that's not gonna work is it?


Actually it is in the 40's and suppose to reach almost 50 today. And so now the ground is well saturated so trees will start blowing down..good times ahead, let me tell you!


----------



## TICA

So glad that everyone survived the cold.  It's warmed up here quite a bit and calling for rain later today.   I do like the snow but the driveway was a sheet of ice so glad to see it melting.


----------



## That Guy

Gray but dry sky with temps in mid sixties.  San Francisco is supposedly getting a few drops of rain but not us.


----------



## Katybug

TICA:  It's warmed up here quite a bit. I do like the snow but the driveway was a sheet of ice so glad to see it melting.


Glad to hear that TICA and hope it's that way for everyone.  We had severe thunder storm & flood warnings 'til 3 today, but nothing happened.  Very overcast and damp, but mild temps here.


----------



## dbeyat45

It appears that the monsoon is forming in the North and that Darwin might see a cyclone in the next little while.  

Heard on the news that the far North coast has good rain (over five inches) overnight.


----------



## Jillaroo

_It missed us DB, hopefully we will get some soon_


----------



## dbeyat45

That's the far North QLD coast Jill .... behind Mossman.  Coffs will get its share soon enough.


----------



## CeeCee

I thought it might actually rain today but...nope!


----------



## That Guy

CeeCee said:


> I thought it might actually rain today but...nope!



Ah-na=ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!  Rain!?!?!?  Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny but cold


----------



## Vivjen

Ditto; strange that as we only have the Dartford River crossing between us!


----------



## TICA

Sunny and 5 C today.   Snow is almost gone and feels like Spring although I know that isn't true.  Wishful thinking....


----------



## dbeyat45

Gorgeous day here again .... it can rain any time it chooses though.


----------



## Casper

_*Db......it's bloody hot down here today and continuing for the rest of the week......
43c or 109.4F......add to that the hot northerly winds.....*_
:aargh:


----------



## That Guy

Too nice (but we are enjoying it) and, therefore too dry.  Talking not only drought now but big time fire danger, too.  ANNNNND there's some asshole arsonist loose in San Jose!


----------



## Casper

_*Hey TG......
We know what that's like.....
our local cops are out in force with this stinking hot weather keeping a lookout for
the many serial offending firebugs around town......complete waste of their time as these guys never get punished
enough for these shocking crimes.....:what:

Just checked our local fire authority website, which I do several times daily this time of the year, 
and there was a grass fire about 5 kms (3 miles) from our town.....under control now but who
knows what will happen with these hot northerly winds....it's always a worry.:upset:
*_


----------



## That Guy

Casper said:


> _*Hey TG......
> We know what that's like.....
> our local cops are out in force with this stinking hot weather keeping a lookout for
> the many serial offending firebugs around town......complete waste of their time as these guys never get punished
> enough for these shocking crimes.....:what:
> 
> Just checked our local fire authority website, which I do several times daily this time of the year,
> and there was a grass fire about 5 kms (3 miles) from our town.....under control now but who
> knows what will happen with these hot northerly winds....it's always a worry.:upset:
> *_



Right.  It doesn't take much to whip it into a raging inferno.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Too nice (but we are enjoying it) and, therefore too dry.  Talking not only drought now but big time fire danger, too.  ANNNNND there's some asshole arsonist loose in San Jose!



What is it with Californicate and arsonists....Did anyone check to see if the former fire captain arsonist bug John Leonard Orr is still in prison?

Beautiful here today...a spring teaser, but heading south well below freezing overnight temperatures starting tomorrow night.  So much for spring.


----------



## TICA

Dull and raining on and off.   Most of the snow is gone, but I'm sure we'll see more soon.


----------



## jeffery 53

was nice and sunny but cold dark now


----------



## Old Hipster

It's 50 degrees and sunny. What a change.


----------



## Warrigal

I'm sweating. We're expecting 99F today where I live but paradoxically it's much worse further south.
South Australia and Victoria are expecting several days with above century temperatures.
Canberra is expecting 106F today


----------



## Casper

_*It's still H-O-T here....today we're heading for 41C (105.8F)
Yesterday we reached 47C (116.6)......the hottest day I've ever experienced.....:notfair:


No change until late Friday or early Saturday then we'll be back to mid 20sC.....:woohoo1:*_


----------



## Warrigal

TWHRider said:


> Warrigal, your extreme heat is making the news here.  Even though you're expecting 100+ temps for several days, I still hope something changes and you get a break



Actually, the heat is not all that extreme. It is the height of Summer after all. What is becoming apparent is that the number of days of extreme heat is on the increase. When we have prolonged heat waves we then have more problems with fires.

NSW had ours early in the season, W Australia has just experienced very serious fires and S Australia and Victoria are bracing for theirs. Our SES personnel are being stretched to the limit but they have saved a lot of homes and warning systems are improving all the time. Lives are being saved because of good management practices by the relevant authorities.

However, respite in the form of generally lower temperatures is still about three months off.


----------



## Casper

Warrigal said:


> Actually, the heat is not all that extreme.



_*Well Warri.......if 47c isn't extreme for Victoria, please tell me what is.*_:disagree:


----------



## Warrigal

Ask DB. I'm sure he can tell you.

Actually, as a child I visited Melbourne (Burwood) once during a 100 year heat wave and another time during the first light snow for 100 years. I wouldn't be surprised at any weather extremes experienced in Melbourne.
:lol:


----------



## That Guy

70s and 80s forecast for tomorrow.  Now, we do get some really nice days in January IN BETWEEN STORMS.  But, lately it's just without the storms.


----------



## dbeyat45

Casper said:


> _*Well Warri.......if 47c isn't extreme for Victoria, please tell me what is.*_:disagree:



What location Casper?  47C isn't unheard of in many Victorian centres.  Victoria, like most other Australian states, has extremely poor climate records.  Automatic weather stations are shut down, shifted, re-opened on what appears to be a whim so getting an idea of records in Australia is a very difficult task.

I'd like to show you a sample but the BOM site is having some difficulties at the moment:
*This service is currently experiencing technical difficulties. We are working on a solution and apologise for any inconvenience. *

Someone is probably adjusting some historic temperatures down to make the current heat wave seem worse .... 

When the site is back up and running, you can go here and choose a location close by and see what I mean:
http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/data/index.shtml?bookmark=200


----------



## SeaBreeze

Started out with snow this morning, around 25 degrees F.  It warmed up to around 40, and tomorrow is supposed to be high 50s...maybe will melt some of the left over snow on the ground.


----------



## Casper

dbeyat45 said:


> What location Casper?  47C isn't unheard of in many Victorian centres.  Victoria, like most other Australian states, has extremely poor climate records.  Automatic weather stations are shut down, shifted, re-opened on what appears to be a whim so getting an idea of records in Australia is a very difficult task.
> 
> I'd like to show you a sample but the BOM site is having some difficulties at the moment:
> *This service is currently experiencing technical difficulties. We are working on a solution and apologise for any inconvenience. *
> 
> Someone is probably adjusting some historic temperatures down to make the current heat wave seem worse ....
> 
> When the site is back up and running, you can go here and choose a location close by and see what I mean:
> http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/data/index.shtml?bookmark=200



_*Geelong region DB......I've never experienced a day like yesterday.....can't remember it being 47 but maybe when I
was a kid.....who knows....*_


----------



## Warrigal

Geelong had a maximum today of 40.5C (104.9F), according to the link below.
The previous all time record for Geelong was 46.9C (116.42F) on 7 Feb 2009
 Wonder what February this year will bring?

http://www.geelongweather.com/


----------



## Casper

_*Warri, we're about 17 k out of Geelong and we're not far from Avalon airport.....
I'm always checking Weatherzone, several times a day....
nearly always get higher temps than Geelong....
 unfortunately yesterday was one of those days.....*_


----------



## Warrigal

I can believe it. 
Temperature readings depend on where the reading is taken and not all of them make it into the official records.
The nearest weather station to me is Bankstown Airport.
It's not necessarily the hottest place in the district because it is very close to the river.


----------



## dbeyat45

Casper said:


> _*Geelong region DB......I've never experienced a day like yesterday.....can't remember it being 47 but maybe when I
> was a kid.....who knows....*_



Casper, here are a few locations around Geelong (14th's high temps in brackets):

Geelong Racecourse (44.9C) :  http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW3030.latest.shtml
Avalon (45.8C):   http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW3003.latest.shtml
Point Wilson (not recording temperatures):  http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW3066.latest.shtml 
Laverton (44.4C):  http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW3043.latest.shtml

All the local AWS locations are listed here:  http://www.bom.gov.au/vic/observations/melbourne.shtml and there doesn't appear to be one that got to 47C.

I did a quick check on your local weather stations - both operational and closed ** - and can't find any that have data going back past 1941.  

** there are plenty of them.

PS:  Don't be surprised it the temperature numbers change;  "adjustments" are being made all the time.


----------



## Phantom

[h=3]Now[/h]38.9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   (8.30pm)


----------



## Diwundrin

Better get the doona out next Tuesday Phants, down to 18c over night, you'll freeeeeze.  



Getting a bit serious down there though isn't it?  
Fires are gearing up too.  They were lucky to stop that one in Perth.


----------



## dbeyat45

Phantom said:


> View attachment 4405
> 
> 
> *Now*
> 
> 38.9°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (8.30pm)



Is that unusual Phantom?  Doesn't sound "super" hot to me ** for an inland centre in a  Australian Summer.  

PS:  Albury is yet another location with no long-term weather records from a single site (or _*any*_ site for that matter).

**  but I'm not moving down any time soon.


----------



## Jillaroo

_When i lived there it was quite often in the 40's DB, but being a dry heat i was able to stand that more than when you have humidity with high temps up north, miss my ducted cooling it was the best thing since sliced bread._


----------



## Phantom

> _miss my ducted cooling it was the best thing since sliced bread._



We have ducted evap.air.Not too good on humid days
mine had a problen a couple of weeks back...It wasn't getting wate to unit.Lucky weather was in 30's and this happened over Christmas period when my repairmn was away.Had to wait a week to get it fixed
We have had weather in 40's before but only lasted a couple of days.We usedti live about 15 mile away (Huon if you know it Jillaroo) without electricty or gas.I remember those hot nights still


----------



## Warrigal

We've got ducted evaporative cooling too, even though it is not recommended close to the coast.
We find it very satisfactory and much cheaper than air conditioning.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I have split aircon here but have only had it on once this summer, very expensive to run, i have a Hellar wall fan on the archway between the lounge & kitchen and it works well, as long as i have air flow i can survive although it would be nice to have the room cooler_


----------



## Ozarkgal

Jilly..you are probably much better off healthwise without running the air conditioner, but being from a colder northern climate and coming to a hot, humid southern climate, I just could never acclimate..the heat kills me!  I do hate those electric bills.

Back to mostly freezing and below temps here for the rest of the week..no snow or rain in the forecast, so that's a good thing.

TWH..Expecting any of that snow your way?


----------



## jeffery 53

yes still raining and cold


----------



## Diwundrin

Hang in there jeffery, we're organising a rescue squad to get you out.    Sorry it's taken so long but the icebreakers have been held up.


----------



## nan

Adelaide South Australia, hotest city in the world today, with a record of 46 deg celsius  115 + deg faren forcast ,last time it was this hot was back in 1939.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Just had a look at Weatherzone and they say saturday will only be in the low 20's and for the next few days as well, that's for SA and Melbourne_


----------



## Jillaroo

_Here's a link from a paper with some info on the weather in SA, Vic etc_ http://www.bordermail.com.au/story/2026783/heatwave-australia-swelters-as-areas-burn/?cs=2452


----------



## Warrigal

The interesting thing about this heatwave is that the Southern Oscillation Index is in neutral, i.e. neither El Nino nor la Nina. 
The next el Nino phase might deliver even more extremes and less rain.


----------



## Casper

_*41c now, forecast 43c (109.4F)
Tomorrow 42c (107.6F):fatigue:
Then low to mid 20s for a few days.....:happy:*_


----------



## Warrigal

They've suspended the Australian Open Tennis due to extreme heat.
The temperature on the outside courts reached 109.9F

Players, ball boys and spectators have all been dropping like flies.

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/tennis/...ments-extreme-heat-policy-20140116-30wl6.html


----------



## Phantom

Last updated on 16-Jan-2014 at 18:38:01
Temperature
  Currently 40.9 Degrees C
  Apparent Temperature ("Wind Chill") is 37.8 degrees C
  Today has ranged from 25.9 at 07:05 to 43.2 at 17:48
  Yesterday ranged from 21.6 at 06:27 to 42.2 at 15:39


----------



## Diwundrin

Warrigal said:


> The interesting thing about this heatwave is that the Southern Oscillation Index is in neutral, i.e. neither El Nino nor la Nina.
> The next el Nino phase might deliver even more extremes and less rain.



Thank you Tim Flannery. 



What's it like in Sydney Warri? Steamy? Has the heat wave reached it?  I keep losing attention when the weather report comes on.
 Been pretty well perfect here, for me anyway.


----------



## Warrigal

Out here 38C max but in Sydney and on the coast only 28C because of a nice NE breeze.
 The heat is all south of here. Weird.

PS I went to the pub for lunch with the old girls for a birthday lunch.
Some are DND and others can hardly walk but everyone was keen for an outing.


----------



## dbeyat45

Almost got to 28C here today in Paradise.


----------



## Warrigal

I believe Queensland is in for its own heat wave soon.
I hope it doesn't come via NSW.


----------



## Jillaroo

_It got to 30c here on the Nth Coast_


----------



## dbeyat45

Warrigal said:


> I believe Queensland is in for its own heat wave soon.
> I hope it doesn't come via NSW.



We've already had it Warrigal.  

One day with temps briefly above the short term records.  One odd thing I noticed is that the alleged Redcliffe "record" on 4th Jan - originally posted as 40.3C - was shown few days ago as 39.xC a and has now disappeared from the data:  http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/dwo/IDCJDW4099.latest.shtml

Unreliable, shoddy climate records from the BOM, remember.


----------



## That Guy

Same Same Same . . .  Too much sun and no rain.  People are commenting, "Oh what a beautiful day . . . but....!"


----------



## Casper

_*44.1c at the moment and going for 45c.....
I'm hanging out for the cool change that's supposed to get her late this arvo.....
The fires in the Grampians are very bad at the moment so the cool change
won't help the firefighters at all...they're evacuating all around that area now.....
Horrible....mg:*_


----------



## Jillaroo

_Have you got yourself set up in a cool bath with your PC beside you Casper, that would be the only way of keeping cool, i feel for you._


----------



## Diwundrin

Wet lino Cas, lie on it stark bollocky, place wet cotton bedsheet over you, and have a jug of water within reach to keep it that way. 
 Not a good look but it works when the air-con karks.  I'm told.


----------



## Casper

Jillaroo said:


> Have you got yourself set up in a cool bath with your PC beside you Casper, that would be the only way of keeping cool, i feel for you.


_*

Jilly, unfortunately no bath in our place but I'll take advantage
of the one in your pic though, lol....layful:
Just got the AC running on low but enough to keep us comfortable....
Actually the temp has now dropped to 35c and hopefully will keep
dropping to around 25c.....:yeah:


*_


----------



## Casper

Diwundrin said:


> Wet lino Cas, lie on it stark bollocky, place wet cotton bedsheet over you, and have a jug of water within reach to keep it that way.
> Not a good look but it works when the air-con karks.  I'm told.



_*Di, thanks but fortunately, the AC is still working......
but I'll keep your advice in mind for when that times comes.....Not.
I take it you haven't tested this personally.....
You're sooo right, not a good look at all.*_:badgirl:


----------



## Diwundrin

Ummm, not personally no.  It was something they did in tin roofed houses in the bush in pre air-con days with not enough water in the tank to waste on a bath and while hubby was at work and the kids at school.    They were resourceful old girls back then.


----------



## Phantom

Under the bed (remember when you could crawl under one) lye on cool lino

Done that many a time when had no power


----------



## Diwundrin

I hope that was a typ Phants and you meant lie not lye.  That could raise a blister.


----------



## Diwundrin

Speaking of weather, DB's wind map is showing something interesting brewing around New CalNoumea Queenslanders may like to watch that one.


http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-226.68,-50.21,417


----------



## Phantom

Diwundrin said:


> I hope that was a typ Phants and you meant lie not lye.  That could raise a blister.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Hot today 32c and maybe thunderstorms later_


----------



## Vivjen

I gather the polar vortex is coming back... And storms to N.E. Canada and US
Deep joy...


----------



## Old Hipster

Vivjen said:


> I gather the polar vortex is coming back... And storms to N.E. Canada and US
> Deep joy...


Yep!

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...storm-set-to-go-bananas-across-northeast?lite


----------



## That Guy

Seventies, sunny and no rain.  Wait a minute didn't CeeCee and I just say that on another thread???


----------



## dbeyat45

Hot, still, humid ..... a/cond about to go on.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Windy and 60 F degrees today, temps will drop and the snows will come tomorrow starting late afternoon.


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny but cold


----------



## CeeCee

That Guy said:


> Seventies, sunny and no rain.  Wait a minute didn't CeeCee and I just say that on another thread???



We will be saying that til the end of January as I see on weather.

Although I did see a 30% chance of rain in your area later on in the forecast it is only a 10% chance here.


----------



## Katybug

We've had very mild weather for a week, but that's in the process of drastically changing.


----------



## Ozarkgal

We a bit better than you TWH..looking at 39F for a high, but tonight it plungers to 13F with tomorrow being the coldest of the week with a 22F high and a 7F low.  

This morning when I went out it was 28F, but felt much warmer than yesterday when it was 32F wind.
At least we are not suffering with the snow like the people on the east coast..they've really had it this year.


----------



## That Guy

Huge waves!  Yea!!


----------



## TICA

Huge blizzard - Nay!!


----------



## Vivjen

Best of luck...


----------



## dbeyat45

SE Queensland:  Cooler, humid, a little rain overnight and this morning ...... max might reach 30C (86F)


----------



## Sunny

Super freezing, here in the Washington, DC area. Schools were closed today.


----------



## Casper

_*Ideal here in Southern Victoria today....24c now, going for 30c.....:hair:*_


----------



## rkunsaw

Cold front once again supposed to come through this morning with cold temps and high winds. I might be brave and go to the store later today. Don't really need anything we can't live without but I'm getting restless. We've been without rain for a while too but the lake is still full and running over the dam.


----------



## dbeyat45

WOW !!  Rain at last ...... we drove 60ks across the city in this lot, luckily just ahead of the worst.  The traffic was surprisingly well behaved, probably because you couldn't see very far 

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/20977218...sbane-as-storms-drench-south-east-queensland/

The forecast this morning was for "a few showers" .....


----------



## Ozarkgal

Same here, Rk.  Really don't want to venture out, but have to take the trash up to the highway for pick up today..then to town to take the truck in for the third time.  The engine light keeps coming on, and at this rate by the time they keep throwing parts on it, I'll have a new truck!

I battened down the animals last night, with plenty of food and water.  They're staying in today, for a while at least. 

Rk..is this one of the coldest winters you remember for a while? Been up here 3 winters now, and it's our coldest.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Good for you on the rain Db..we could use some too.  Just not today or we would gave an ice skating rink!


----------



## Diwundrin

A few half-hearted showers is the best we got. We could do with a downpour.  Maybe it's waiting for me to go shopping.


----------



## Vivjen

Pouring with rain.....again!


----------



## Jillaroo

_They say rain is on the way here too DB, waiting waiting_


----------



## Diwundrin

Yes it is on the way, and it's DB's rain!  It went out to sea and is coming back in,  right at us!


----------



## TICA

Snow stopped overnight and we got close to 30 cm.  The wind whipped it all over the place though.  Thank the heavens for 4WD.  I have the best neighbors, I'm already plowed out so things are great!


----------



## Diwundrin

Wow TICA, I get all warm and fuzzy if someone brings my bin in the 10 metres from the kerb, you sure do have good neighbours.


----------



## rkunsaw

Get a cuppa coffee and sit by the fire with me. It's cold outside


[URL="http://s359.photobucket.com/user/rkunsaw/media/P1000023.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo37/rkunsaw/P1000023.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gar

15 below zero F. A terrible Winter here on top of ice storms as well.


----------



## That Guy

Big and BIGGER waves!!!


----------



## Old Hipster

Gorgeous, nothing better than a sunny day in our neck of the woods.


----------



## dbeyat45

We ended up getting 46mm (almost two inches).  46 sounds more .....  a few placed had over six inches in a very short time, hence the traffic chaos.

Humid and 29C max today, showers again this morning.  Forecast says showers thru the next week.  A *low in the Coral Sea* looks "interesting".


----------



## jeffery 53

over cast and cold


----------



## Vivjen

Thunderstorm and lightning, very, very frightening.....

(it isn't frightening really, but I like the quote)


----------



## Vivjen

It is also blowing a gale and pouring with rain......I think this is a squally shower!


----------



## That Guy

Nice!


----------



## TICA

Diwundrin said:


> Wow TICA, I get all warm and fuzzy if someone brings my bin in the 10 metres from the kerb, you sure do have good neighbours.


They do that too!  Best neighbours I've ever had.   I bought 20 acres and told them I'd give them a couple if they move with me.   Since the storm I posted about, we had another one and yes..... they plowed me out again.  I've offered to pay but they won't have none of that so every couple of months, I buy a big bottle of Bailey's and give it to them with heartfelt thanks.

Today - cold, cold, cold but not as cold as some parts of the country so I really can't complain.


----------



## dbeyat45

Cloudy, windy and warm 27C (80.6F) .... low in the Coral Sea still "interesting" but tropical storm intensity (globally) has been low for many years.


----------



## Vivjen

More rain, more flooding, houses hit by lightning....will this ever end?


----------



## Ozarkgal

Beautiful sunny day today with a high of 60F...tomorrow we dump back down to 27F for a high and a single digit low, staying that way for much of the week!   Crazy extreme weather everywhere..Mother Nature is p'd off!  That fireplace looks mighty cozy, Rkie.

TWH..haven't heard anything about a propane shortage here although it doesn't surprise me, no doubt price gouging going on in the name of a "shortage".  We're babying our tank, hoping to make through until spring. 

OH.. beautiful picture, is that Mt. Ranier?


----------



## rkunsaw

We sure got the up and down weather this year. Will be spending a lot of time in front of the fireplace. Plenty of firewood and no place I have to go. :winter1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's a lovely day in the neighborhood! Hm. Who said that? Was it Mr. Greenjeans or Captain Kangaroo? Temp back to normal for a day before the next cold snap.

I'm more than ready for spring, but for today, I'm satisfied. 55F, sunshine. Ahhhhh.


----------



## That Guy

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It's a lovely day in the neighborhood! Hm. Who said that? Was it Mr. Greenjeans or Captain Kangaroo?
> 
> Ahhhhh.



Mister Rogers


----------



## dbeyat45

Weather gurus have now started "watching" our "interesting" tropical low in the Coral Sea.  Most of Queensland, West of the ranges, needs good rain.  

Might get some soon depending on how the watch proceeds:

http://www.ssec.wisc.edu/data/geo/i...&channel=ir2&coverage=fd&file=jpg&imgoranim=8
http://www.bom.gov.au/products/national_radar_sat.loop.shtml
http://www.bom.gov.au/australia/charts/4day_col.shtml


----------



## Casper

_*36.4c (97.5F) at 4 pm......
Going for 40c (104F) tomorrow.......
Another dreaded hot spell coming.....:what:*_


----------



## Anne

We had a balmy 59 degrees here today; sunny and beautiful.  Then, at 10 pm, got hit with a 55 mph wind, and temps going way down overnight.  Winter isn't done with us yet, arrrgghhh.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't like the hot weather either Casper, especially when it's dry and there's no afternoon rains to cool things off.  Today was super windy here, but pretty mild, around 50 degrees F.  Temps are dropping now, and it's starting to snow, My thermometer's reading 15 F degrees now, and they say we should have several inches of snow by morning.

Some areas are getting very slippery with the sun and warm weather melting the snow, then the cold weather freezing it to ice.  New snow comes on top, and it looks safe to walk on, but it's not.  We have a small slope that goes down in our back yard to the fence, that's usually where the dog does his business.  Well, it's been challenging to walk around that area, and try not to slip on the ice...so far so good, I use the shovel as a walking stick.


----------



## Jillaroo

Casper said:


> _*36.4c (97.5F) at 4 pm......
> Going for 40c (104F) tomorrow.......
> Another dreaded hot spell coming.....:what:*_



_I will be thinking of you Casper, it will be 25c here tomorrow and maybe rain_


----------



## jeffery 53

over cast and cold again


----------



## Jillaroo

_Oh Jeffery i really sympathise with you, things will be better soon and you will see some sunshine_


----------



## DanniKay

Beautiful spring day here in north central Florida...a balmy 71 for the high BUT...they are calling for SNOW on Wed. SNOW, for pete's sake!!! What is THAT all about?


----------



## rkunsaw

34 degrees at 11:00 am. and windy. Supposed to get colder this afternoon.  :winter1:


----------



## That Guy

Overcast in the sixties.  "They" are talking rain by Wednesday...


----------



## Judi.D

Lovely day the sun is shining and it is in the low 60s. However, tomorrow it is suppose to be cold again and they are saying it will snow here in the deep south, If it does even an inch it will close down the state. I'm sure there has been the usual run on the grocery stores for bread and milk. Never could understand why they do that here. I hope it does I love the snow.:snowman:


----------



## Ozarkgal

Judi..You're having the same weather we did yesterday, 64F......today 28F is our high.  These spring teasers are about more than I can bear.

Overnight low tonight is 7F....tomorrow high is 24F with low of 8F.  I am in the Ozarks, Arkansas side and this is the coldest winter yet since we've been here.  We've only had snow once this year, and none in the forecast.  I don't mind snow either, since we don't have to drive in it.


----------



## rkunsaw

Made the trek to the mailbox twice today. This morning it was 34 degrees and windy, this afternoon it was 32 degrees and windy.I'm staying in the rest of the day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


> Overcast in the sixties.  "They" are talking rain by Wednesday...



They're talking spring by April, here...hope you get that rain' TG, we need it too, now.


----------



## Casper

_*We're sitting on 39.3c (102.74F) at the moment.....
Going for 41c (105.8F) but we know from experience it will be higher....
The worst of it is we also have the hot, gusty, northerly wind, really bad weather for fires....
:danger:
Tomorrow we get a reprieve, 25c....thank goodness, but only for a couple of days.*_


----------



## SifuPhil

Very strange thing tonight ... I finished teaching my student at 5:30pm, a time when it is totally dark outside during the winter months. 

Now, I know the winter equinox was December 21st and the days are slowly growing longer, but this was different - just 3 days ago it was still pitch black outside at 5:30, and all of a sudden today I'm looking at a spectacular sunset with plenty of light at the same time.

I know sunset times change, but not THAT fast!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Phil:  





> I know sunset times change, but not THAT fast!



I noticed a few days ago that Buckaroo and the Harem are staying out later. They're usually in bed by 4pm and the last two nights it been 5:30 with me coaxing them in because I want to button up for the night.

It could be because of some extra daylight, but maybe the thrill of sleeping with the Harem has just worn off.layful:


----------



## SifuPhil

Ozarkgal said:


> It could be because of some extra daylight, but maybe the thrill of sleeping with the Harem has just worn off.layful:



Yeah, that might be my problem as well. 

Normally I take my cue from animals, but Tigger and SnagglePuss pretty much sleep all day regardless of light, dark or nuclear explosion.


----------



## dbeyat45

A little rain and 28C here is Paradise, aka Mango Hill.  Forecast is for another week of the same.


----------



## dbeyat45

Will POTUS mention global warming in his *SOTU address*?


----------



## Katybug

Yesterday was so warm, shorts weather, this afternoon they say we'll be having 1" of snow.  I haven't seen snow in our area in years, but can guarantee, like everywhere else, there isn't a jug of milk or a loaf of bread left on the groc shelves within a 25 mile radious. Bear in mind, it will be gone tomorrow, but people here go bonkers at the mere mention of the word.  LOL


----------



## Vivjen

It is dark, cold and raining......again.


----------



## jeffery 53

wet and windy again


----------



## That Guy

Overcast sixties.  Awaiting the promised . . . uh . . . what's it called again??  Oh, yeah . . . rain...


----------



## Ina

Hi everyone, It was 40° at 6:am, now at 11:30am it is 30°, and they are expecting it to get to 24° and below through the night. Schools, all government building, and most businesses are closed shut DOWN. We Houstonians are either freaked out by this unusually cool weather, or we're out playing in it. In our cabin, we just stack on some more wood, open the window shades so we see snow if we're lucky enough to get some. Crazy Huh?layful:


----------



## Davey Jones

77 at 12 noon today think Ill head to the beach.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

The weather outside is frightful! The weatherliars predicted sNOw south of the city and said if we got any north of the city, it would only be a trace. Schools south of the city closed. The schools north of the city no sooner started than the sNOw did, too, so they all closed early. Temp here is only 25F, which is what it was at 6 this morning. At least it's sNOw and not freezing rain or ice.


----------



## Casper

_*Perfect weather down south today, sunny, cool breeze 24c (75.2F)......:cheerful:

Another heatwave on the way edging up to 42c (107.6F)by Sunday......:awman:

*_


----------



## dbeyat45

Davey Jones said:


> 77 at 12 noon today think Ill head to the beach.



Don't forget your overcoat.


----------



## Judi.D

Started to sleet last night around 6 pm turned to mostly snow. This morning it looks beautiful, just enough to blanket everything about 2". It is already starting to melt. However, there is a layer of black ice on all the roads. It was suppose to start earlier so they closed schools and a lot of businesses. 

Atlanta is a different story. They were told it was going to mostly go south of them, so they didn't pretreat the roads. They started to try to start treating and plowing  the roads at the same time they sent everybody home. Results, there are too many cars on the roads, so they where unable to.:doh: Many people have been stuck out there all night. I do hope everyone finally gets home safely.


----------



## dbeyat45

The _*"interesting" low in the Coral Sea*_ is turning out to be a fizzer (for now) ....







We stayed at a caravan park at Innisfail a few years ago, just after the cabins were replaced after Cyclone Larry.  I'd be nervous if I were there .....


----------



## Ozarkgal

It was a three dog morning...let the Gangstas out at 7:30 and it was 9 degrees.  As soon as their fuzzy butts came back in the all ran and jumped in our bed.  I grabbed a cup of coffee on the way through and joined them.  Buckaroo and the Harem and cats are waiting a while for me this morning!

Like TWH we are expecting a bit of a warm up starting tomorrow.


----------



## lucy

ATL looks a scene from The Walking Dead! Cars are littering the interstates...abandoned or wrecked...some people are walking along I-75 ...one man on Facebook said he just gave up after 14 hrs in his car and walked 11 miles home! I'm glad to be in a warm house an hour away!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Lucy, that sounds horrible....Now I feel ashamed about complaining about a bit of cold.  Hope things clear up quickly down your way, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katybug

lucy said:


> ATL looks a scene from The Walking Dead! Cars are littering the interstates...abandoned or wrecked...some people are walking along I-75 ...one man on Facebook said he just gave up after 14 hrs in his car and walked 11 miles home! I'm glad to be in a warm house an hour away!



It's a horrible situation...a baby was born in one of the cars.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That picture looks like Dallas on a normal rush hour day, without the snow.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I am in northern Alabama, so (again, thankfully) missed the worst of everything here in the South. We had a dusting of snow early in the day yesterday, which has now melted off, although it was only 4 this morning. Maybe it just blew off of the car, but it seems to be gone. Further south, we had the same situation as Georgia had, and a friend from Birmingham spent all day, and most of the night stranded on the freeway with her 2 year old granddaughter, until she was finally picked up by a rescue vehicle, and now expects to be in a motel for at least another day before she can retrieve her vehicle and finally, get home again.
I can't even begin to say how thankful I am to be back here, safe and warm, in my daughters house in Huntsville, and not still freezing out in the little trailer we were living in.


----------



## Old Hipster

Rain and then some more rain turning to showers and then back to rain.


----------



## TICA

Snow, snow and more snow!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sunshine but too cold to melt the sNOw and ice on the roads. Interstates are a mess and most of them either still gridlocked or shut down altogether.

All this started while the mayor and the governor were at a luncheon receiving awards for whatever. Hope it wasn't for their, um, leadership!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Here is a wonderful story that I just read on the news. Chick-fil-A in Birmingham closed early yesterday to let their people get home before the weather got too bad; however, the employees could not get home, and went back to the store. 
They were located close to the freeway, so the owner had everyone make sandwiches, and the employees stood out on the road, and passed out free sandwiches to the stranded motorists, until late last nite. 
They also stayed open so anyone who needed shelter could come inside, keep warm, and sleep on a bench.
This morning, they made chicken biscuits, and are giving them to people who are still unable to get home last night.

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2014...-to-motorists-stranded-in-southern-snowstorm/


----------



## Ina

Happyflowerlady, It is always nice to see good people. Sometimes is is hard to remember that the good do out number the bad.


----------



## dbeyat45

I read and watch in amazement at what's happening to you folk in parts of the States.

Weather in SE QLD remains good ..... showers and 28C.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I saw the snow in America on the news and i am dumbfounded, you really are having a bad time, not being able to get home and sleeping in stores, my thoughts are with you all, and here i am complaining about a bit of heat and humidity_


----------



## Pappy

Rainy and cool in Florida right now. Tomorrow it is taking a turn for the better.


----------



## jeffery 53

windy and cold but it has stoped raining yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Old Hipster

It's raining and cold though. And dumping snow in the mountains like crazy.


----------



## That Guy

We're do desperate for rain they're calling this little sky spit . . . the real thing.


----------



## Vivjen

More rain, more wind, more high tides, more flood warnings; will this ever end?


----------



## CeeCee

Not much rain yesterday at all...none today, a little cooler though with a high of 60.


----------



## Davey Jones

This is rediculous,here in Florida its been raining since Wednesday.IM guessing about 2 inches,wish I could send some of it to California.
When your winshield wipers are on "FAST"you know its raining hard.


----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> Rainy and cool in Florida right now. Tomorrow it is taking a turn for the better.



Well damnit. It's tomorrow and it's pouring buckets out there. Like Davey said...two inches easy maybe more.


----------



## That Guy

They called it "rain".  Hahahahahahaaaaa...


----------



## Fern

I'm fed up with global warming,if it exists,  January is supposed to be one of our hottest months, this year its been quite cool and the nights are far from warm. grrr. the water is too cold to go swimming.


----------



## dbeyat45

A few showers (if you happen to be in the right place at the right time) and around 28C again, and forecast same into next week. 

Boring .....


----------



## Casper

_*29c here......nice cool breeze.....*_


----------



## Phantom

http://www.bordermail.com.au/story/2059737/even-the-natives-are-having-trouble/?cs=11
Awwww


----------



## jrfromafar

Glorious!


----------



## Vivjen

There is a strange yellow thing in a blue sky; I can't quite believe it....


----------



## Jillaroo

_That would be the sun Vivjen if you go outside you will find it will warm you, not a very common occurrence over there in UK, enjoy it while you can._


----------



## Vivjen

Thanks Jill...I had forgotten. It is still very windy though. I can air the house, and get a minute trace of Vit D..


----------



## dbeyat45

Vivjen said:


> There is a strange yellow thing in a blue sky; I can't quite believe it....



It could be an NSA / CIA spy drone.  Are you growing anything "interesting" in your garden??


----------



## jeffery 53

sunny  at last but wont hold my breath


----------



## Jillaroo

dbeyat45 said:


> It could be an NSA / CIA spy drone.  Are you growing anything "interesting" in your garden??



_Have you been harvesting in your garden again DB_


----------



## Vivjen

dbeyat45 said:


> It could be an NSA / CIA spy drone.  Are you growing anything "interesting" in your garden??




Could be....I have no idea what is out there.....that is my story, and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Davey Jones

Foggy as heck out there this am,my car is in the driveway...I think.


----------



## That Guy

Cooled down to fifties after cold front blew through with scant moisture.  But, sparkling blue and sunny sky.


----------



## Fern

Another cool one, where oh where has that sun gone.nthego:


----------



## dbeyat45

Fern said:


> Another cool one, where oh where has that sun gone.nthego:



It's here Fern, over _The Ditch_.  http://www.bom.gov.au/qld/forecasts/brisbane-airport.shtml


----------



## SeaBreeze

20 F degrees now, been lightly snowing all day yesterday and today, several inches on the ground.


----------



## nan

43deg celsius  today and hot,42 yesterday and hot as well,looking forward to the next cool spell whenever that is.


----------



## Casper

_*35.9c here today.....we're looking forward to a cool spell too nan, they're pretty scarce here lately.
Where are you from Nan?:holymoly:*_


----------



## Phantom

Today has ranged from 23.7 at 05:49 to 41.6 at 14:57 (Albury NSW)


----------



## dbeyat45

Gold Coast weather:  Excellent.  29C


----------



## Davey Jones

Central Florida
  81 degrees,  75% humidity.....its only February for cripes sakes.


----------



## Vivjen

The sun has been out for the 2nd day running...


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Vivjen

Is that real rain, TG? In CA?


----------



## Ozarkgal

Well, it finally stopped snowing for a while.  We have about 4" now and more to come, along with sleet and ice.  If the weather does as they predict fup until next Saturday, we won't be getting out of here for at least two weeks.  That's if the weather behaves next week..it's been a long hard winter.

Rkie and TWH how is the weather up your way?


----------



## jrfromafar

Vivjen said:


> Is that real rain, TG? In CA?



it it might'uv rained like that on the coast, but here inland, it didn't rain, it just piddled...


----------



## dbeyat45

jrfromafar said:


> it it might'uv rained like that on the coast, but here inland, it didn't rain, it just piddled...



I hope this doesn't upset anyone from California .... mg:

*Severe Ancient Droughts: A Warning to California*



> EGINNING about 1,100 years ago, what is now California baked in *two  droughts, the first lasting 220 years and the second 140 years*. Each was  much more intense than the mere six-year dry spells that afflict modern  California from time to time, new studies of past climates show. The  findings suggest, in fact, that relatively wet periods like the 20th  century have been the exception rather than the rule in California for  at least the last 3,500 years, and that mega-droughts are likely to  recur.The evidence for the big droughts comes from an analysis of  the trunks of trees that grew in the dry beds of lakes, swamps and  rivers in and adjacent to the Sierra Nevada, but died when the droughts  ended and the water levels rose. Immersion in water has preserved the  trunks over the centuries.
> Dr. Scott Stine, a paleoclimatologist  at California State University at Hayward, used radiocarbon dating  techniques to determine the age of the trees' outermost annual growth  rings, thereby establishing the ends of drought periods. He then  calculated the lengths of the preceding dry spells by counting the rings  in each stump.
> 
> ....... more on the website


----------



## That Guy

Vivjen said:


> Is that real rain, TG? In CA?



Yep.  Almost forgot what it was like.  Only lasted a few hours but nice change.


----------



## jrfromafar

dbeyat45 said:


> I hope this doesn't upset anyone from California .... mg:
> 
> *Severe Ancient Droughts: A Warning to California*



next thing we know we'll probably find out Carl Icahn, Warren Buffet and all the other hedge funds have shorted the daylights out of California companies.....


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Well, it finally stopped snowing for a while.  We have about 4" now and more to come, along with sleet and ice.  If the weather does as they predict fup until next Saturday, we won't be getting out of here for at least two weeks.  That's if the weather behaves next week..it's been a long hard winter.
> 
> Rkie and TWH how is the weather up your way?



I know you're well prepared for it in every way, OG, good luck!


----------



## Old Hipster

We are having a real cold spell, in the low 20's at night and it is not even suppose to get above freezing during the day, for the rest of the week, but clear skies so it is nice, but COLD.

I'd rather have this than what you are experiencing Ozgal. Keep those doggies bundled up!


----------



## Katybug

Yesterday here in Charlotte was downright hot.  I had to turn the a/c on in the car, very unusual.  Who knows what today brings, haven't heard a weather report.  Just know we're far from done with winter.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Sleet, snow and freezing rain today..it just keeps getting better...

OH.. the Gangstas were bundled up in their coats and booties and enjoyed a good long romp in the snow yesterday.  It takes me 20 minutes to get all their gear on, so only put the booties on for when they are going to be out for an extended playtime.  

Took some pic of all the animals in the snow, will try to post some later.  We had a lone doe come down last night in the pasture, sniffing toward the cracked corn and seeds we put out for the birds.  Guess I'll try to get a bucket of corn up to the pasture for her before every thing turns into a skating rink. She'll probably be back tonight with friends.

Katy..hope you are enjoying that nice weather.  If the heat get to be too much, and ,you get the urge to bundle up in winter clothes, come on over!

Glad you Californians got a bit of that liquid gold from the sky!


----------



## Old Hipster

Sounds like a postcard moment, the lone Doe in the snow covered pasture and also the doggies!

We don't have any booties for Jetson maybe we should get some for him!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Katy, it's hard to imagine you're having a heat wave there.  Weather here is more like Ozark, it's 10 F degrees and snowing here, been snowing since last night, but just lightly.  They say highs only in the single digits tomorrow.  I don't have any booties for Hans, but in weather like this the old guy stays home anyway, his Fido Fleece isn't enough for bitter.


----------



## That Guy

Chilly.  (Well, I feel ashamed complaining while some of you in the rest of the states are suffering miserable winter weather.)  But just reporting on conditions here.  Been so long since there was any measurable rain finally checked the gauge.  67/100 of an inch.  Not even a drop in the bucket but at least is was a few drops.  More predicted for the weekend.  We shall see  . . .


----------



## Vivjen

Having had 4 days of no rain, and even some sun; the rain is due back again tonight; with more gale-force winds, and no let up until at least Sunday. Oh joy.


----------



## TICA

Beautiful day today.  Snow storm predicted for tomorrow.  We have had snow storms for about the last 3 Wednesdays.    As long as the weekends are nice, I'm happy.


----------



## That Guy

Vivjen said:


> Having had 4 days of no rain, and even some sun; the rain is due back again tonight; with more gale-force winds, and no let up until at least Sunday. Oh joy.



Must be . . . winter...


----------



## Knightofalbion

An almighty storm going on here. Very violent winds....  

A 'severe flood' warning issued ...


----------



## Vivjen

Knightofalbion said:


> An almighty storm going on here. Very violent winds....
> 
> A 'severe flood' warning issued ...



Heading my way then....


----------



## Jillaroo

_Started raining last night and still going and they predict rain for the next week_ 

    :woohoo1:


----------



## Vivjen

Hooray! (for you, not me!)


----------



## Vivjen

Awful day. Severe flooding in the South West again...no trains, some power lost.
severe winds; just arrived here too.
gas explosion has destroyed two houses in Clacton, tube strike, I think I will stay in!

Repeat on Thursday, and Friday, will this ever end?


----------



## That Guy

Vivjen said:


> Awful day. Severe flooding in the South West again...no trains, some power lost.
> severe winds; just arrived here too.
> gas explosion has destroyed two houses in Clacton, tube strike, I think I will stay in!
> 
> Repeat on Thursday, and Friday, will this ever end?



Batten down the hatches and ride it out, Vivjen.


----------



## That Guy

Fifties here and below freezing overnight.  Rain predicted tomorrow and for the weekend.  Must be winter at last . . .


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Sleet, snow and freezing rain today..it just keeps getting better...
> 
> OH.. the Gangstas were bundled up in their coats and booties and enjoyed a good long romp in the snow yesterday.  It takes me 20 minutes to get all their gear on, so only put the booties on for when they are going to be out for an extended playtime.
> 
> Took some pic of all the animals in the snow, will try to post some later.  We had a lone doe come down last night in the pasture, sniffing toward the cracked corn and seeds we put out for the birds.  Guess I'll try to get a bucket of corn up to the pasture for her before every thing turns into a skating rink. She'll probably be back tonight with friends.
> 
> Katy..hope you are enjoying that nice weather.  If the heat get to be too much, and ,you get the urge to bundle up in winter clothes, come on over!
> 
> Glad you Californians got a bit of that liquid gold from the sky!



You are truly a dear animal lovin' lady.  Taking 20 min to get the pups ready,taking food to the doe, spoiling your rooster and chicks gives me a smile.

HA!  It was almost 75 the day I wrote about it, OG, and since then we've been freezing our buns off and the cold rain hasn't stopped for a second. Hate to complain as I know it's desperately needed elsewhere, but so not needed here and makes for such depressing days.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yeah, Katy any animal that lands under my care is spoiled for sure.  It gives me pleasure to see an animal safe and warm.  

I really can't complain too much about the weather as I enjoy the four seasons, and that's one of the reasons we moved here..got so tired of heat for so many months in Texas.  Each season has it's beauty.  The only thing that scares me is the potential for flooding here in the spring.  With a house sitting on a creek bank, it doesn't give you the warm fuzzies when it's about to crest the top of the bank.

Today was hovering around freezing, with a low of 11F tonight.  The snow has frozen and is hard enough for the dog to walk on top of without breaking through.  Didn't make it out to the pasture to feed the doe today, too freakin' cold and windy.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*OH *


> We don't have any booties for Jetson maybe we should get some for him!



Mine wouldn't have them either, I just lucked into a great sale in the Drs Smith and Foster catalogue.  I wasn't sure if they would wear them, and wish I had a video the first time I put them on.  Squiggy was walking on his front legs with his rear nearly over his head, and Rooney was walking like a 5 gaited Saddlebred horse.  They do stay on though and keep their feet dry in the snow.  We won't talk about the ice balls all over the rest of their legs..

*SB*


> Fido Fleece


  Oh haahaa, too cute!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Was around minus 16 degrees F last night, -4 this morning and -2 degrees above for our chilly walk, they said the high today was -1. Saw some deer and a lone mouse, felt sorry for them in this bitter cold.  Tonight between -10 to -20 degrees, slight wind today made it cooler.  I have super warm parka, wore a corduroy shirt and hooded sweatshirt underneath that. Brrrrrrrrr..............


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Yeah, Katy any animal that lands under my care is spoiled for sure.  It gives me pleasure to see an animal safe and warm.
> 
> I really can't complain too much about the weather as I enjoy the four seasons, and that's one of the reasons we moved here..got so tired of heat for so many months in Texas.  Each season has it's beauty.  The only thing that scares me is the potential for flooding here in the spring.  With a house sitting on a creek bank, it doesn't give you the warm fuzzies when it's about to crest the top of the bank.
> 
> Today was hovering around freezing, with a low of 11F tonight.  The snow has frozen and is hard enough for the dog to walk on top of without breaking through.  Didn't make it out to the pasture to feed the doe today, too freakin' cold and windy.



For sure you missed your calling as a vet, OG, and would have been an excellent one.  Lots of people love animals, but you take it to a whole new loving level and is such a good thing.  Some kids are treated as well as your animals!


----------



## dbeyat45

Summer in Stanthorpe, Queensland yesterday, middle of the day:


----------



## That Guy

Enjoyed sleeping to the pitter patter of rain on the roof.  Supposed to be an actual storm coming this weekend.  We shall see . . .


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's a beautiful day here 23.2c _:sunglass:


----------



## Falcon

LA Harbor area: 68º, cloudy skies and a few inadequate sprinkles.

"They"  say, maybe some showers tonight. Hope so; we need more than a few sprinkles.


----------



## That Guy

The storm door has finally opened.  They say the weekend will be a soaker.  Measured 775/1000 this morning.  So, 3/4 inch still along way from serious rain.  We'll see what happens . . .


----------



## That Guy

We often can get serious rain in Feb, Mar and Apr.  ProAm golf at Pebble Beach happening right now and can remember years when it was played in very heavy rain.


----------



## Vivjen

Minor miracles do happen!

Today there is a strange yellow thing in a bright blue sky; there is a light breeze, not a howling gale; and I have pulled up some weeds, and found some snowdrops out, and daffodils in bud.

Hooray!


----------



## SifuPhil

Good for you, Viv - enjoy it!

We have more snow forecast, I think for later today - it might scrub my student's lesson (again! ). 

Even Australia is starting to look good right about now ...


----------



## Jillaroo

_That's called the Sun Vivjen_:sunglass::bigwink:


----------



## Pappy

49 degrees here early AM but is going to be a beautiful sunny, warm day.:sentimental:


----------



## Raven

Another storm day here, -6 celsius.  Snowing with wind and visibility is poor.
Church services cancelled and police are asking people to stay off the highways.

 Sunshine will be welcomed when it shows up, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's a lovely day in the neighborhood. Sunshine. 48F right now with a high temp this afternoon of 60. I can handle it! And it gets better all week long. Woohoo


----------



## Justme

It has been very sunny today and quite mild, it makes a change from the awful storms we have been experiencing here in the UK.


----------



## That Guy

Got around to checking the rain gauge and was surprised to see just a tad over two inches.  Yesterday was heavy with the promise of rain but only amounted to mist overnight.  Today is beautifully sunny.


----------



## rkunsaw

We're having a warm spell this week with temps ten degrees above avg. It's a good thing too 'cause my heat system conked out. The fireplace sure has come in handy.


----------



## That Guy

Beeeeyoooooteeefooool around here, today.  Spent some time outside enjoying the sun with Hello Kitty.  Came in for a shower and some lunch . . . maybe a nap...


----------



## dbeyat45

A little too hot here for a little too long ..... we sweltered in an airy church for a christening yesterday.  Still no rain.  Dry as chips.


----------



## Raven

Woke up this morning to more snow, about five inches but the temperature was only -1
so not too cold.  
I had a morning appointment and got there okay but there was slush on the highway.
It was gone by the time I drove home.


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful and sunny with overhead waves runnin'.


----------



## dbeyat45

We're still waiting for the promised rain ..... hot & humid but won't rain !!


----------



## Katybug

Last wk this time, more snow than I ever remember and I've lived in NC all my life.  Today was 75, as will be the entire week. Mother Nature is a very strange lady.


----------



## dbeyat45

Katybug said:


> Last wk this time, more snow than I ever remember and I've lived in NC all my life.  Today was 75, as will be the entire week. Mother Nature is a very strange lady.



She's not the only one ..... :sorry:

:wink:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Katybug said:


> Last wk this time, more snow than I ever remember and I've lived in NC all my life.  Today was 75, as will be the entire week. Mother Nature is a very strange lady.



I agree about Mother Nature Katybug.  We've had nice warm weather, even this afternoon I walked the dog at the park and was warm in my light sweatshirt.  Now it's below 30 F degrees, and snowing.  It's a heavy wet snow, so it should melt pretty quickly, good for the grass and trees, so I won't complain.  Better than the drought conditions in California for sure.


----------



## Katybug

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree about Mother Nature Katybug.  We've had nice warm weather, even this afternoon I walked the dog at the park and was warm in my light sweatshirt.  Now it's below 30 F degrees, and snowing.  It's a heavy wet snow, so it should melt pretty quickly, good for the grass and trees, so I won't complain.  Better than the drought conditions in California for sure.




Yes it is, SB.  I hate to ever complain about our weather as there is always another part(s) of the country in far worse condition(s), but this CA drought has taken on a life of its own.  Bad, bad situation for all concerned.


----------



## Justme

It is sunny, but quite windy at the moment.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Warm here and supposed to be sunny today. High temp of 75. It's a big change from a week ago when we were chipping ourselves out of the ice!


----------



## SeaBreeze

We were having pretty warm weather, in the 50s F and sunny but breezy.  Today cooled down a lot and the winds were high.  It was 20 degrees F for our walk today, and now it's in the single digits and light snow. :winter1:


----------



## Ina

It rained last night and temps are dropping back to 32° tonight. But, baby green is peeping out all over.


----------



## Pappy

Beautiful this morning. Took a short walk as the sun was raising and it was perfect.


----------



## That Guy

Water falling from the sky.  Strange.  Very strange indeed.


----------



## Vivjen

Really TG?
thank goodness somebody else has it for a change!


----------



## That Guy

Vivjen said:


> Really TG?
> thank goodness somebody else has it for a change!



Seems we get it later and later in the season.  Supposed to increase toward Friday but won't be a drought buster.  That will take a few more years.


----------



## Farmtex

Tuesday it was blue skies, bright sun and 82 degrees. It is now Wednesday night and it's raining and 36 degrees.  I'll wait to shed my winter coat.


----------



## Bee

Just for a change we have more damn rain.........................and snow is forecast in my part of the country on Friday.:aargh:


----------



## That Guy

Classic break between storms with the next barreling with with more power.  Gonna drive my truck to work tomorrow just incase there's mud 'n' stuff to plow through...


----------



## Justme

It has been very sunny all day and quite warm. I haven't needed the central heating on until this evening. I can't believe they are predicting snow for tomorrow!


----------



## Farmtex

Sunny, blue sky and in the mid 50's.  Tomorrow back to the low 70's.


----------



## That Guy

Ooooooooheeeee, it poured overnight.  Sure enough, moved in at midnight as I was heading back to the coast through the mountains.  Just sprinkles when I left and it kept building until I got home and dashed into the house under great big drops bouncing off my head.  Really came down and woke me up a couple of times.  Lots of wind, too.  What we used to call . . . a storm.  Gee, it's been awhile.  Now, after the front has passed, continuing showers.  Gonna drive my 4X to work just incase the roads are challenging...

Ocean is chopped up into what we adoringly refer to:


----------



## Gael

Sunny today with a high about 50F here by the Irish Sea.


----------



## Raven

Sunny and bright but very cold for the first day of March,
-11celsius at 9am.
Sure hope warmer days are in the near future.


----------



## Gael

Suns in and out here, 46F with a 10% precip.


----------



## Steve

Up here in Massey, it is still in full winter with temperatures in the low minus 20's to minus 30's celcius..
Still "plug in the truck"weather..
Yesterday it was -31c in the morning and that isn't the windchill..


----------



## Pappy

It is 8:15 am here in Florida and as I look out my front window, (needs cleaning) the sun is shining, people are out walking, folks riding bikes and a couple of motorized chairs going by with their dogs tagging along. Absolutely beautiful out there.


----------



## Vivjen

Sun is shining.....but it is quite cold...and windy.


----------



## Raina5

standard Pacific NW, overcast, 40's  probably some rain


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cooler day here in Colorado, 10 F degrees and light snow currently....March just coming in like a baby lion. :hair:


----------



## That Guy

Showers and sun breaks.  Nice.


----------



## Falcon

Saturday  1:30 PM.   It is POURING rain here..,.Right NOW ! A real deluge...off and on for the last hour or so.

Streets are FLODED at the intersections.   I barely made it home from the library.  WHEW !!!


----------



## Falcon

3:58 PM   It's STILL  POURING rain here, Thunder and lightning. A few minutes of deluge. then lets up for
a few minutes then it comes again with a fury. The thunder shakes the house and sets off car alarms.

I KNOW we need the rain, but this is ridiculous.  Wish I had that little saw....I'd build an ark!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Such a shame in California, either hell or high water there...be safe guys, drive carefully!


----------



## Gael

SeaBreeze said:


> Such a shame in California, either hell or high water there...be safe guys, drive carefully!



CA is a troubled soul concerning all sorts of problems; mudslides, fires in the hills, earthquakes, etc. etc.

Today the forecast is supposed to be 48F with some showers.


----------



## Vivjen

Sun is out...sky is blue....


----------



## Farmtex

High wind this morning as front pushes through. Much rain anticipated for afternoon and evening. Tonight's low approx 29.


----------



## That Guy

Gray (grey for you folks of the UK persuasion . . .) and misty.  According to the forecast, gonna be rainy showers off and on for the next few days.


----------



## rkunsaw

Light rain all morning. Started raining heavy about 2 pm and just recently turned to sleet. We're sending what's left toward Tennessee.


----------



## Ina

rkunsaw, you raise veggies don't ya? Do you grow herbs too? I'm looking for something that will grow in partial light and shade. Know of any?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Another cool day, but sunny, temps in the 20s F...supposed to be much warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Farmtex

75 yesterday afternoon 25 this morning.  Will be cloudy today with a high of 45. Waiting for August when it will be 100.


----------



## Pappy

Cool nights and warm days. The last two days have been fantastic. Couldn't have ordered anything better.

Davey Jones doesn't live to far from me. I hope he is okay. I worry when I haven't heard from folks who are on here most every day.


----------



## Gael

Gorgeous sunny day here by the Irish Sea, 48F.

Yes, when someone is a constant online then drops off you do worry.


----------



## Vivjen

Sunny here too; but drove through some heavy rain this morning..


----------



## Gael

Pooey the rain. We drove a long ways Saturday night in rain. Hate that at night.


----------



## Raven

Sunny and bright this morning but unusually cold for March and snow still on the ground.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

It's another lovely day in the neighborhood! 74 yesterday with sunshine and ditto today. It's a far cry from our miserable drive from the UP to Atlanta last Sunday. That trip made me REALLY appreciate living in the South, even if our winter here was awful by our southern standards.


----------



## Vivjen

Spring has sprung!
done a little in the garden and then sat, reading a book! Topped up my Vitamin D levels.....happy bunny!


----------



## Justme

It has been very warm here today, shorts and T shirts type weather. Some kids were even wearing their swim wear! It has cooled off a bit this evening, and is supposed to be much cooler tomorrow but that is British weather for you. In the UK the weather is usually the first topic of conversation when you meet anyone, because we really do get weather here!


----------



## That Guy

So March came in not like a lamb nor like a lion so guess it will be going out like a light . . .

Rain was forecast today but now delayed until tomorrow.  Although the sun has yet to arrive at its vernal equinox, we are enjoying springtime.  Wildflowers I scattered are slowly showing tiny green sprouts . . . unless those are more damned weeds...


----------



## Gael

Bright sunny and breezy day here by the Irish Sea, highs around 52F.


----------



## That Guy

Beeeeeyuuuuuteeeefoooool.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today we had light snow flurries and now the temps are in the low 20s F.


----------



## SifuPhil

It was close to 50 and extremely windy here yesterday. My son was up visiting from Georgia and took me out to dinner, then suggested a walk in the park. Of course, stupid me goes without a coat.

Now I've got the sniffles.  Probably not a cold - just from all the stuff blowing on me. Never too old to be a jerk.

I ignored one of the oldest pieces of Chinese wisdom - "Dress for the season, not for the day".


----------



## Jillaroo

_It's 27c here and 30.8c indoors clouds drifting over, hope we get some more rain_


----------



## That Guy

Storms coming onshore in April as per the last few years.  But, then, I remember unstable weather this time of year even as a kid.  Lightning hit some redwoods that exploded and damaged homes along The Peninsula and in Berkeley.  Lines down on The Old Road through the mountains last night.  Taking my 4x4 today just incase there's stuff to drive through.  Hail and ice closed one mountain road this morning and a couple of F0 tornados damaged a couple of buildings up North.  Darn, was going to pull the truck around from where it's parked next to the shed out back so it would be closer to the house when I leave . . . just incase the rain starts.  Saw the dark stuff coming off the water and didn't.  DUH.  Now, it's raining so I could run out and move it now or just dash out back when it's time to leave.  Hmmmm, in either case I'll be getting wet.  March came in like a lamb is is going out like a light . . .


----------



## That Guy

Been checking NOAA radar and there's a box around some heavy stuff hitting smack-dab along Big Sur.  Most beautiful and treacherous coastline...


----------



## Denise1952

We had the first sighting of that yellow, ball in the sky today, after days of rain  Now it is overcast again.  Can't remember stranger weather in all the years I have lived in the area.


----------



## That Guy

Blue sky with cloudy patches after the front passed.  Still rather cool.  A little more unstable stuff predicted and then warm and sunny.  Must be Spring!  You know what they say . . . April showers bring May weeds.


----------



## Sunny

We had one last blast of snow a few days ago, but it's finally warmed up, and maybe spring is actually here to stay!  Our famous cherry blossoms have been delayed this year.


----------



## Ina

Today is cloudy and in the 70's. The wisteria is in full bloom as well as the pear trees. We seem to be having an issue with poison ivy though, and it is going to be hard to eradicate.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ol' Man Winter still hangin' around by me.  Been super windy for the last week or so, and now today was cloudy and around 40 F degrees.  Now temps are dropping into the 20s and it's raining.  Rain to turn to snow and continue through morning...those heavy wet spring snows that make the trees sag and branches break...also take down power lines sometimes.  But we need the moisture, so I'm happy to see rain or snow.


----------



## Ina

Tonight is getting sticky, and we're supposed to have heavy thunder storms tomorrow. A day to watch movies.


----------



## Justme

It is mild, but overcast and drizzling at present.

Air pollution is making the news in the UK at present. Sand from the Sahara whipped up by fierce winds has headed our way and combined with our own pollution to make it very unpleasant in the south of the UK, in particular. People with lung conditions have been warned to stay indoors, if possible, until it passes in the next day or so.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's been nice and warm by me, but tonight the temps are dropping and they predict several inches of snow.  I like to get either snow or rain, because we always need the moisture, these past years have been very dry, brown grasses and wildfires.  Winds are kicking up now, but no snow/rain yet.


----------



## That Guy

Cool this morning with high fog but no wind.  Now, burning off and nice sunny, blue sky.


----------



## CPA-Kim

It's been an epic April in Daytona Beach.  Sunny, low humidity, highs mostly in upper 70s....perfect.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Snowing and blowing lightly all day, not much accumulation yet, around 30 degrees (my back yard).


----------



## That Guy

Yikes!  Saw severe weather rushing through the Midwest on the news.  Springtime is definitely dangerous in those parts.


----------



## Pappy

Suns coming up, I'm on my bike, 72 degrees, folks walking their dogs and I'm happy as a pig eating, well you know. Beautiful day with a cool breeze but chance of rain possible.


----------



## HarryHippy

Cool, bright sunshine here by the river.  Full line of washing enjoying the wind.  Dog outside listening to it and any other urban strange and suspicious noises.


----------



## Jillaroo

_We have had a lot of rain and the temp has dropped, it's only 18.7c outside_


----------



## nojmit

My weather is about like SeaBreeze because it looked like this out back a few minutes ago.


----------



## Steve

Snow and lots of it up here in Northern Ontario..

I mean, winter is back !!!!


----------



## Jackie22

We had freeze warnings for last night, had to cover some of my plants, I have not been out yet to see if there was any damage.


----------



## Pappy

Sorry everyone. It's got to get better soon.


----------



## Justme

It is very sunny but the breeze is keeping the temperatures lower than they would be.


----------



## That Guy

Fog is in but will burn off by noon.


----------



## Raven

Sunny and warm with a strong drying wind, but tomorrow is forecast to be back to cold temps
with possible freezing rain.  Ouch!
The weather has just been crazy, we  never know what to expect from one day to the next.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wet snow today and 26 F degrees, same last night and yesterday.  Those heavy wet spring snows are welcome because we need the moisture, but they do kill the blossoms on fruit trees, and sometimes down power-lines, tree limbs and flat roofs.  We only have around 5 inches, mostly on the grassy areas.


----------



## That Guy

Beautiful.  Absolutely beautiful.  Gonna get hot inland, though.


----------



## kcvet

rained all day


----------



## That Guy

Getting too hot for the coast and just plain nasty inland.  Only supposed to be today and tomorrow . . . hopefully.


----------



## Denise1952

It's been mild here, 60s, 70s, but yesterday it shot up to low 80s.  We usually don't get way warm weather (90s, 100s) til at least mid-Summer.  But our Springs are usually back and forth with rain, and sunshine but mild temps mostly  I think Spring around here is the best, but I love our hot, Summer nights, especially when I get to go camping


----------



## Raven

A warm and sunny day with a temperature of 21 Celsius or 70 Fahrenheit.  
We went to a provincial park and walked early this morning and then came home and
did more yard work.  Lots of exercise today so should sleep soundly tonight.


----------



## Pappy

Hotter than heck. Trying to get the car loaded for trip up north. Saturday we will be in Columbia, MD for my granddaughters wedding and Sunday and Monday, open up camp, and Tuesday another 100 miles for my dads 98th birthday. Busy, busy. Be glad when I retire.


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> Hotter than heck. Trying to get the car loaded for trip up north. Saturday we will be in Columbia, MD for my granddaughters wedding and Sunday and Monday, open up camp, and Tuesday another 100 miles for my dads 98th birthday. Busy, busy. Be glad when I retire.



Sounds wonderful Pappy!! And cooler up North I'm thinking  Have a great time!! Love to see picks too if you grab any Denise


----------



## That Guy

Supposedly, the fog is coming.  The sooner the better!  Too HOT!


----------



## Falcon

It's 92º on the patio right now (10:30 AM)  should cool off a bit tomorrow. Hope so.


----------



## kcvet

AC off heater back on


----------



## Happyflowerlady

kcvet said:


> AC off heater back on



Yes, that is us down here in Alabama, too ! !  It has been close to 90 the last few days, and we had the fans going; but now  we shut all the windows again, and even turned on the heat for a while this morning. Cold and rainy yesterday, and still really chilly today.  Every single time that I think that I will pack away my sweatpants and warm shirts; the weather does one of these drastic shifts back to cold again. I think this is probably the last one though, so maybe I will be getting the winter stuff packed away yet...


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## valentine

70s and stormy rainy weather here in So Carolina.


----------



## Falcon

97º  Now @ 1:45 PM.    WHEW !!!


----------



## kcvet

frost warning just issued here


----------



## Pappy

Left FL this AM, about 7, and am now in Smithfield, NC, in a Super 8 hotel. Rain almost all the way. Real heavy at times and now there are tornado warnings in the area. :notfair:


----------



## Ina

Be careful Pappy, and let us know when you get to your destination. Have a good time, and take lots of pictures.:bonvoyage:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pappy said:


> Left FL this AM, about 7, and am now in Smithfield, NC, in a Super 8 hotel. Rain almost all the way. Real heavy at times and now there are tornado warnings in the area. :notfair:



Be careful Pappy, stay safe! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today was around 50 degrees by me, so it's warming up.  Had to disconnect the outside hose a few days ago due to frost warnings.  Still a bit damp and muddy in certain areas from the recent spring snows.


----------



## Jackie22

We are having beautiful spring weather, my yard and flowers are at their best although it does play havoc with my allergy problems.


----------



## rkunsaw

We've had several days of rainy weather. It wasn't raining yesterday but we had to wait until about 1 pm for the grass to get dry enough to mow. Mowed about an hour then it started raining again. 

I like rain but I wish we could save some for the mddle of summer when we'll need it.


----------



## Steve

I really hate to put a damper on here but last night we had SNOW !!!!
That's right.. May 16th and still snowing !!!!
For tonight and the next few days, the nighttime temperature will drop below freezing ....

How is anyone supposed to try to plant a vegetable garden ???
Usually we NEVER plant before the first weekend in June, but this year, it might be later than that...


----------



## That Guy

Hooray for the Japanese Current bringing ice cold water down from Alaska to bath the Northern California Coast with FOG!  It's offshore so beautiful blue sky and pleasant temps, today.


----------



## kcvet

That Guy said:


> Hooray for the Japanese Current bringing ice cold water down from Alaska to bath the Northern California Coast with FOG!  It's offshore so beautiful blue sky and pleasant temps, today.



hold on might be something coming in behind that fog


----------



## That Guy

Possible THIS Godzilla might be a good one.  My fav has always been the original.  Anyway, if he appears today, it'll be sunny . . .


----------



## kcvet

That Guy said:


> Possible THIS Godzilla might be a good one.  My fav has always been the original.  Anyway, if he appears today, it'll be sunny . . .



and hot


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sunny today and warming up after our recent wet snow and dropping temps...should be in the 70s. :sunshine:  Cool breeze out there now, getting ready to take advantage and mow the back lawn.


----------



## NancyNGA

We've got rain!  A nice slow easy one.  Perfect.  A gully washer now would have just run off.


----------



## SeniorsParadise

Sunny and cold in Vancouver BC.


----------

